# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone H 300s router

## panteraz

Σε έναν φίλο μου στην Κομοτηνή στείλανε για ρούτερ το Vodafone H 300s. Ξέρει κανείς τπτ παραπάνω;

- - - Updated - - -

Μου έστειλε και φωτος

----------


## anestis84

Μου το στείλανε και εμένα Αθήνα Νέα Σμύρνη για Vodafone VDSL/VOIP μέχρι τωρα όλα καλά σταθερό αλλά έχει ένα περίεργο....αν το κλείσεις απο το on/off κουμπί και το ανοίξεις μετά απο λίγα λεπτά ανεβαίνει κανονικά και μετά απο 1 λέπτο κάνει μόνο του restart....όσες φορές το έκλεισα έτσι αλλά και με επανεκινηση απο το interface του μετά απο το 1 λεπτό κάνει restart μόνο του....με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι αστειο να κουβεντιάσεις σου λένε οτι για τις 7 επανεκινησεις που εκανε ειναι επειδη κάνει αναβαθμιση firmware...μα καλά ποιόν πάνε να κοροιδέψουν? ανθρωπο που το έχει σπουδάσει το θέμα με τα δίκτυα?

----------


## panteraz

Ξέρουμε τι μάρκα είναι κτλ; ZTE; TO interface?

----------


## vaggoulas

Sercomm είναι.

----------


## prometheas

Μοιάζει πολύ με το ρουτερ που έδωσε πρόσφατα η VF UK σε φίλο μου που μένει Λονδίνο και έχει VDSL (FTTC). Το είχα δει από κοντά αλλά δεν μπήκα στην διαδικασία να το σκαλίσω..
Από όσο θυμάμαι είχε gigabit ports και 2 μπάντες (2.4GHz & 5GHz με ac) κσι αρκετά καλή λήψη σε χώρο 95τμ περίπου.

Αν είναι αυτό ενδέχεται να είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα ZTE.

----------


## bill2015

Ελπίζω αυτό που θα μου στείλουν απο αντικατάσταση να είναι αυτό

----------


## theopan

> Από όσο θυμάμαι είχε gigabit ports και 2 μπάντες (2.4GHz & 5GHz με ac) κσι αρκετά καλή λήψη σε χώρο 95τμ περίπου.
> 
> Αν είναι αυτό ενδέχεται να είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα ZTE.


Τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά έχει και το ΖΤΕ Η267Α που έδινε ως τώρα (ή και δίνει ακόμα) η Vodafone. Γιατί να είναι καλύτερο συνεπώς;

----------


## prometheas

Αναφέρομαι με βάση την εμπειρία που αποκόμισα. Το τι θα βγει στην πράξη θα το δούμε από τους early adopters.. Προσωπικά δεν ενδιαφέρομαι καθότι θεωρώ την Vodafone στην Ελλάδα πολύ ακριβή  για αυτά που προσφέρει...

Νομίζω πάντως οτι  το Vodafone Group οδεύει σε λογική branded modems  για όλους τους ΟpCos στην Ευρώπη  (υποθέτω με επιμέρους συμφωνίες με κατασκευαστές) ειδικά μετά το φιάσκο με την ZTE τους προηγούμενους μήνες

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
Για να μην ανοίγω νεο θέμα σήμερα παρέλαβα το ρουτερ ύστερα από την αντικατάσταση του προηγούμενου ήρθε το zte zxhn h267a  αλλά για κάπιο λόγο δεν ξέρω πως έγινε έλειπε το ρουτερ και περεχεί μόνο τα καλώδια του.

----------


## paanos

Έκανα αντικατάσταση και μου ήρθε, για ότι ερώτηση θέλετε εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## Stavridis V

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Πριν απο 15 μέρες έκανα αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης μου σε Vdsl. Παρέλαβα και εγω τον HS300 ρουτερ. Ολα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι που ανακάλυψα οτι δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθω στο PS4. Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα απο κανεμα υπολογιστή απο το σπίτι δεν μπορώ να συνδεθω στη σελίδα του playstation, ενω αν ανοίξω δεδομένα απο το κινητο συνδέομαι. Μετα απο τηλ επικοινωνια που είχα με τον πάροχο μου ανέφερε οτι ο συγκεκριμένος ρούτερ εχει προβλημα στο firmware και ειναι σε συννενόηση με την SONY για επίλυση, και να κάνουμε υπομονη.Ειμαι πολύ εκνευρισμένος γιατί εκτός αυτου του προβλήματος κατα την αλλαγή σύνδεσης μoy σε Vdsl έμεινα μια βδομάδα χωρις τηλ. και ιντερνετ λόγω προβλήματος που δεν μπορούσαν να εντοπίσουν και με έκαναν μπαλάκι απο τηλ. σε τηλ.

----------


## bill2015

Αυτόι στη vodafone είναι τελέιως ότι να ναι μετά απο αντικατάσταση αντι να παραλάβω το 267 η το h300s παρέλαβα το 367

----------


## avgerinosmd

Παρελαβα και εγώ αυτό το ρούτερ. Ξερει κανείς πως θα το βάλω να λειτουργεί μόνο ας modem  και τα υπολιπα να τα αναλάβει το ωραιο ASUS RT-ac88 που διαθέτω? Πως λέγεται αυτο? ότι το Vodafone πρεπει να μπειο σε bridge mode?

----------


## bill2015

Υπάρχει κάπιος που το πουλάει αν ναι ας μου στέιλει pm να μιλήσουμε

----------


## clioII16v

Το παρέλαβα και εγώ, καλό modem-router, καλύτερο σίγουρα απο το ZTE H267A. Αλλά όντως έχει θέμα με κάποιες διευθύνσεις. Δεν ανοίγουν κάποιες σελίδες καθόλου, σα να μην υπάρχουν. Ας πούμε το www.playstation.com που έλεγε και το μέλος πιο πάνω καθώς και η www.station-drivers.com που παρατήρησα. Βγάζει κατευθείαν "ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED" ή "DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN" αντίστοιχα. Καμια ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## sweet dreams

> +6 χαρακτηρες


Αν καταφέρεις να μας εξηγήσεις σωστά και χωρίς γλώσσες έξω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε σε πιο σοβαρή βάση.

----------


## panoc

Μάλλον έκανε χιούμορ.

----------


## nOiz

> Αν καταφέρεις να μας εξηγήσεις σωστά και χωρίς γλώσσες έξω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε σε πιο σοβαρή βάση.


calm your tits, αστειευόταν ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic


		Είμαι μια χαρά "calm", απλά όταν απαντάς σοβαρά σε κάποιον συμφορουμίτη και κάποιος άλλος σου κάνει παράθεση με κάτι που δεν φαίνεται ή δεν το καταλαβαίνει κάποιος για χιούμορ, περιμένεις *την δεύτερη φορά* που ρωτάς αυτόν που σου κάνει χιούμορ να σου απαντήσει σοβαρά, εκεί είναι το θέμα και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## savvas

Καλησπέρα, 
ένα bug που βρίσκω είναι ότι ενώ έχω κλειστό το wifi στα 5Ghz, και συνήθως τα βράδια τη κλείνω τη συσκευή, το πρωί που το ξανανάβω, το wifi στα 5Ghz είναι και πάλι ON. Δεν βλέπω να κρατάει τη ρύθμιση! 

Για το θεμα με τους dns servers, ειχα βρει παλιοτερο ποστ πιο πισω, και τους βαζω χειροκινητα σε οποια συσκευη του συνδεσω στο Lan. 

Επίσης, ΔΕΝ βλέπω να έχει *ρύθμιση για την ισχύ* του wifi. (μην μου πειτε να παω στον Τσιπρ@ να μου κανει καμια ρυθμιση, 120 δοσεων...  :Razz:  )
Θελω να την κατεβασω, γιατι το εχω μπρος στη μουρη μου, και με βαραει ολη η RF...  :Hammered:

----------


## greg21

> Καλησπέρα, 
> ένα bug που βρίσκω είναι ότι ενώ έχω κλειστό το wifi στα 5Ghz, και συνήθως τα βράδια τη κλείνω τη συσκευή, το πρωί που το ξανανάβω, το wifi στα 5Ghz είναι και πάλι ON. Δεν βλέπω να κρατάει τη ρύθμιση! 
> 
> Για το θεμα με τους dns servers, ειχα βρει παλιοτερο ποστ πιο πισω, και τους βαζω χειροκινητα σε οποια συσκευη του συνδεσω στο Lan. 
> 
> Επίσης, ΔΕΝ βλέπω να έχει *ρύθμιση για την ισχύ* του wifi. (μην μου πειτε να παω στον Τσιπρ@ να μου κανει καμια ρυθμιση, 120 δοσεων...  )
> Θελω να την κατεβασω, γιατι το εχω μπρος στη μουρη μου, και με βαραει ολη η RF...



Γενικά πολλά του λείπουν. Αυτό που λες με το wifi δεν το έχω δει να γίνεται σε μένα , καθώς το έχω μόνιμα κλειστό και ποτέ δεν άνοιξε και σε restarts κλπ. Το θέμα είναι να πιέσουμε να αφήνουν να βάζουμε τα δικά μας. Άλλη λύση δεν υπάρχει! ( Για τηλεφωνία και tv κυρίως ) .

----------


## kioan

> Καλημέρα 
> Μια ερώτηση σε εσάς αποσυχρονίζει γτ σε εμένα κάνει 5 φορές τη μέρα αποσυχρονισμό


Νομίζω το παρακάτω απαντάει στο ερώτημά σου...




> 2019-02-18 15:03:02 _ PPPoE error:DSL synchronization lost. (R013)
> 2019-02-18 15:03:37 _ DSL is available (DSL successfully synchronized). (R007)
> 2019-02-18 18:57:35 _ PPPoE error:DSL synchronization lost. (R013)
> 2019-02-18 18:58:08 _ DSL is available (DSL successfully synchronized). (R007)
> 2019-02-18 18:58:22 _ PPPoE error:DSL synchronization lost. (R013)
> 2019-02-18 18:58:45 _ DSL is available (DSL successfully synchronized). (R007)
> 2019-02-18 18:59:03 _ PPPoE error:DSL synchronization lost. (R013)
> 2019-02-18 18:59:26 _ DSL is available (DSL successfully synchronized). (R007)
> 2019-02-19 10:54:34 _ PPPoE error:DSL synchronization lost. (R013)
> ...


Ενδιάμεσα έχει προηγηθεί και έλεγχος γραμμής και υποτίθεται το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.


Επίσης σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό της Vodafone, το H300S μπορεί να κάνει passthrough το ADSL και να βάλεις από πίσω δικό σου router. Αλλά δεν αναλαμβάνουν να το κάνουν αυτοί λέει, πρέπει να καλέσω εξωτερικό τεχνικό που να γνωρίζει από δίκτυα. (είμαι επαγγελματίας μηχανικός δικτύων, τέτοια επιλογή δεν βρήκα στη μπακατέλα τους)

----------


## bill2015

Κανονικά πρίν το βγάλουν στην αγορά έπρεπε να το είχαν ελένξει καλά είναι ότι να ναι για εμένα ας αφήσουν να βάλουμε πάνω ότι θέλουμε και να υποστηρίζουν τη τεχνική υποσήριξη

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Τόσα χρόνια, πάντα έψαχνα την ευκαιρία να έχω το κινητό σε Wi-Fi, για να γλιτώσω λίγη μπαταρία με κλειστά data.


Τώρα με αυτό το ρούτερ, συμβαίνει το αντίθετο... Λιγότερη μπαταρία μου τρώνε τ' ανοιχτά data, παρά το Wi-Fi!  :onetooth: 


Πότε θα πάρει το έτοιμο update το σκουπίδι; Ακόμα στην έκδοση v1.0.08.02 είναι...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Black3539

Άλλο προβληματάκι είναι οτι στα κινητά , το 5αρι πολλές φορές σαν να έχει cap στα 3mbps, στο laptop ολα εντάξει...

----------


## nikosaek2121

καλησπέρα παιδιά μια ερώτηση, μόλις το σύνδεσα το Router, το Firmware του είναι στην έκδοση ( Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.08.02 ), είναι η τελευταία ??. Επίσης πως γίνεται το Firmware Update αυτόματα από μόνο του ή πρέπει να το κατεβεί από κάποιο site ?.

----------


## taxidiotisgr

σήμερα έγινε Firmware Update Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.09.01 να δούμε πως θα τα πάει

----------


## nikosaek2121

> σήμερα έγινε Firmware Update Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.09.01 να δούμε πως θα τα πάει


Πως γίνεται το update μόνο του αυτόματα ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πως γίνεται το update μόνο του αυτόματα ?


Πήρα τη Vodafone και μου λέει ότι απόψε δε μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, επειδή κάνουν αναβάθμιση σε κάτι δικά τους συστήματα!

Μου είπαν ότι αν θέλω το νέο firmware με επίσπευση, να τους καλέσω το πρωί μετά τις 9...  :Thumb down:

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Πήρα τη Vodafone και μου λέει ότι απόψε δε μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, επειδή κάνουν αναβάθμιση σε κάτι δικά τους συστήματα!
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι αν θέλω το νέο firmware με επίσπευση, να τους καλέσω το πρωί μετά τις 9...


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, θα τους καλέσω μετά της 9..... :One thumb up:  :Sad:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δοκιμάσατε εσείς που έχετε θέμα με το ασύρματο να αλλάξετε κανάλι στο WiFi? Βάλτε το WiFi Analyzer να δείτε μήπως εκπέμπουν και άλλα router στην ίδια συχνότητα. Είχα και γω αποσυνδέσεις (πριν την debug όμως) και όταν έβαλα το κανάλι 11 όλα καλά. Είχα επιβεβαιώσει ότι στο κανάλι που είχα πριν, ήταν και άλλα 2-3 routers εδω γύρω.
> Πλέον στην debug και γω χωρίς θέμα προς το παρόν.


Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα...

----------


## Black3539

> Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα...


Εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε wifi ούτε πριν ουτε και τώρα ,και σε λαπτοπ που λόγο online gaming θα μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα, ούτε σε android, ουτε σε xbox.
Στο 5άρι έχω λαπτοπ και xbox και 2,4 τα κινητά, όταν είχα τα κινητά στο 5άρι μου έκανε αποσυνδέσεις μόνο στα κινητά.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε wifi ούτε πριν ουτε και τώρα ,και σε λαπτοπ που λόγο online gaming θα μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα, ούτε σε android, ουτε σε xbox.
> Στο 5άρι έχω λαπτοπ και xbox και 2,4 τα κινητά, όταν είχα τα κινητά στο 5άρι μου έκανε αποσυνδέσεις μόνο στα κινητά.


Σε Windows δεν έχω ούτε εγώ πρόβλημα. Μόνο σε συσκευές Android το κάνει.

----------


## aitos

> Δοκιμάσατε εσείς που έχετε θέμα με το ασύρματο να αλλάξετε κανάλι στο WiFi? Βάλτε το WiFi Analyzer να δείτε μήπως εκπέμπουν και άλλα router στην ίδια συχνότητα. Είχα και γω αποσυνδέσεις (πριν την debug όμως) και όταν έβαλα το κανάλι 11 όλα καλά. Είχα επιβεβαιώσει ότι στο κανάλι που είχα πριν, ήταν και άλλα 2-3 routers εδω γύρω.
> Πλέον στην debug και γω χωρίς θέμα προς το παρόν.


συν ενα και απο μενα στην 11 το εχω και ειναι μια χαρα !!

----------


## paanos

Εμένα κλείνει το WiFi από το 300, δεν αποσυνδέονται οι συσκευές. Αν το ανοίξω ξανά είναι όπως πριν μια χαρά μεχρι να κλείσει ξανά.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εμένα από τότε που πέρασε το νέο firmware, στις Android συσκευές πλέον κάνει αποσυνδέσεις και η μπάντα στα 2,4 GHz...  Με την παλιά έκανε μόνο η 5άρα αποσυνδέσεις από συσκευές. Τώρα κάνει και με τις δύο...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Θα το είχα πετάξει από καιρό πριν, αλλά έχω χάσει το ZTE H367N που είχα παλιότερα από τη HOL και το ψάχνω. Μάλλον το έχω πάει στο χωριό, για να κάνω δοκιμές...


Αφού δεν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία, γιατί δεν αγοράζεις δικό σου modem/router να ξεμπερδεύεις;

----------


## OrganisedChaos

> Εμένα κλείνει το WiFi από το 300, δεν αποσυνδέονται οι συσκευές. Αν το ανοίξω ξανά είναι όπως πριν μια χαρά μεχρι να κλείσει ξανά.


Για δοκίμασε factory reset (με το κουμπάκι πίσω) και χρησιμοποίησέ το χωρίς να αλλάξεις όνομα στο WiFi (SSID).

----------


## CptBill

για οσους θελουν να ξεφορθωθουν το h300s, το ZTE ZXHN H267A παιζει με voip γραμμες?

----------


## slalom

Παιζει, οπως και το 367

----------


## CptBill

> Παιζει, οπως και το 367


ενδιαφερον. Αν παω και κουμπωσω το zte 367 , θα μου σεταρει η vodafone το μοντεμ για να δουλευει η voip τηλεφωνια ομως; Θα γινει αυτοματα; Η θα πρεπει να καλεσουμε το customer care? γνωριζει κανεις;

Χμμμ...το zte 367 εαν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να υποστηριζει 17a profile και δεν εχει Gbit. Αλλα απο το καταληξουμε με το σαπιο h300s

----------


## chrismarine

τελικά έχει κανείς ασχοληθεί ,να βρεθεί ο κωδικός root ; Να δούμε τι καλούδια κρύβει αυτό το ρουτερακι !!

----------


## x69pr

Ας φτιάξουν πρώτα ένα firmware της προκοπής... Το υλικό μάλλον είναι πολύ καλό αλλά το λογισμικό θέλει πολύ δουλειά.

----------


## phantom77

Άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ το Η300 πριν δυο μέρες και ως τώρα, όλα καλά. Για WiFi έχω access point οπότε δεν έχω τα προβλήματα που διαβάζω εδώ.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξης: χρειάζεται κάποια ιδιαίτερη συνδεσμολογία για να δουλέψει το σταθερό τηλέφωνο; Το λαμπάκι VoIP είναι κόκκινο οπότε φαντάζομαι οτι είμαι σε POTS.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω συνδέσει το Η300 απευθείας σε μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου και το DECT τηλέφωνο σε άλλη πρίζα, με φίλτρο. Έτσι τα είχα όταν ήμουν σε ADSL και είχα ένα Draytek Vigor modem\router.

----------


## dimangelid

> Άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ το Η300 πριν δυο μέρες και ως τώρα, όλα καλά. Για WiFi έχω access point οπότε δεν έχω τα προβλήματα που διαβάζω εδώ.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξης: χρειάζεται κάποια ιδιαίτερη συνδεσμολογία για να δουλέψει το σταθερό τηλέφωνο; Το λαμπάκι VoIP είναι κόκκινο οπότε φαντάζομαι οτι είμαι σε POTS.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω συνδέσει το Η300 απευθείας σε μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου και το DECT τηλέφωνο σε άλλη πρίζα, με φίλτρο. Έτσι τα είχα όταν ήμουν σε ADSL και είχα ένα Draytek Vigor modem\router.


Αφού το VoIP είναι κόκκινο, έχεις POTS τηλεφωνία. Συνδέεις τις συσκευές με φίλτρα στις πρίζες στον τοίχο όπως ήσουν πάντα.

----------


## phantom77

> Αφού το VoIP είναι κόκκινο, έχεις POTS τηλεφωνία. Συνδέεις τις συσκευές με φίλτρα στις πρίζες στον τοίχο όπως ήσουν πάντα.


Αυτό έχω κάνει αλλά, απο προχθές που άλλαξε η σύνδεση απο ADSL σε VDSL, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Πάλι πρέπει να χάσω το χρόνο μου ψάχνοντας λύση με την τεχνική υποστήριξη...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και εμένα τα 2.4 Ghz σέρνονται, ιδικά όταν είμαι έξω από το δωμάτιο που έχω το Router. Σκέφτικα το εξής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση για αυτό συγχωρέστε με, επίσεις για αυτό ρώτησα και παραπάνω αν δουλέουν καλά τα PowerLines και τα Extenders με αυτό το Router. Γίνεται να αγοράσω ένα Wifi Extender που να υποστηρίζει και 2.4 Ghz και 5 Ghz, και να το συνδέσω μόνο 5 ghz εκεί αλλά μετά αυτό το Power Line να μπορεί τα 5 ghz να τα μεταδώσει και σαν 2.4 ghz στις άλλες συσκευές ?? στο Router απλά θα έχω ανοιχτά τα  5 ghz. Και πάλι συγχωρέστεμε αν είναι χαζή η ερώτηση μου αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία από PowerLine και Extenders, ζω σε μικρό σπίτι και μέχρι και πριν βάλω το VDSL δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι μπορεί να χρειαστώ Extender και PowerLine.


Aγοράζεις ένα AP ή ένα ρούτερ(σύνδεση ενσύρματη με το H 300s) αν δεν θέλεις τις επιπλέον λειτουργίες του ΑP και κλείνεις εντελώς το WI-FI του H 300s.

Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, είναι μια χαρά
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9708723/TP-...er-C60-v1.html

----------


## x69pr

Το θεμα με τα στατιστικα που αναφερει το interface ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον... Εχει κανεις πρόσβαση σε κάποιο αλλο μοντεμ να βαλει στη γραμμη του να δουμε διαφορες;

Οσον αφορα τα errors, εμενα με το ζορι μια στο τοσο να μου βγαλει απο 1-5, και οχι παντα. Συνηθως οταν καποιο site κολλησει λιγο και παντα μονο στο upload. Αυτο φανταζομαι διοτι μαλλον το up ειναι fast path και το down interleaved.

----------


## grimpr

Καλησπέρα, μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει απο δικτυακα.

Αυτη η σαπιλα το Sercomm H300S υποστηριζει DMZ; Παιζει σωστα; Θελω να βαλω αλλο router με access points απο πισω και θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα connections θα περνανε στο 2o router, εννοειται firewall κτλπ wifi ολα απενεργοποιημενα, δεν το θελω για τιποτα αλλο περαν του voip και να στελνει ολα  τα connections στο Mikrotik διχως προβληματα, εχει επιλογη να καρφωνει ip σε συσκευη συνδεδεμενη επανω του; κατι σαν DHCP Address Reservation με mac address, ωστε το Mikrotik μου να παιρνει παντα την ip που εχω ορισει.

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## x69pr

DMZ επιλογη εχει. Μπορεις μονο να ορισεις μια ip για μια συσκευη. Τωρα αν λειτουργει σωστα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω.

----------


## geopyth

> Καλησπέρα, μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει απο δικτυακα.
> 
> Αυτη η σαπιλα το Sercomm H300S υποστηριζει DMZ; Παιζει σωστα; Θελω να βαλω αλλο router με access points απο πισω και θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα connections θα περνανε στο 2o router, εννοειται firewall κτλπ wifi ολα απενεργοποιημενα, δεν το θελω για τιποτα αλλο περαν του voip και να στελνει ολα  τα connections στο Mikrotik διχως προβληματα, εχει επιλογη να καρφωνει ip σε συσκευη συνδεδεμενη επανω του; κατι σαν DHCP Address Reservation με mac address, ωστε το Mikrotik μου να παιρνει παντα την ip που εχω ορισει.
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.


έχω κάνει περίπου το ίδιο με tp-link-archer-c9-ac1900, dmz, firewall off, όλο το trafic σε μια dmz ip και το tplink gateway η dmz του h300 προς το εσωτερικό δίκτυο 192.xxx.xxx.xxx. Αλλά ενώ το tplink είναι αρκετά καλό σαν router, το είχα σε bridge σε 50/5 vpulight μέσω CYTA, παρατηρώ τώρα ότι ενώ το H300s συγχρονίζει 80/10 το traffic που έχω στο pc είναι χαμηλότερο 30~40 mbps.

----------


## akisgr

καλα επαθα πλακα με αυτο το wifi extender της tp link πηγα 2 οροφους το 5G και μπορει να ειναι στο singal κοκκινο επιδει  ειναι σε πολυ μεγαλη αποσταση απο το router... το εχω πανω στο γραφιο σε  ενα powercube  και ολα ειναι κομπλε...!!!! με αλλη συσκευη δεν εμφανιζε καν το σημα του 5g band..... τι να πω γιαυτο το θαυμα τωρα???  απλα γαμησε......!!!!!! 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10341508/TP...html?from=drop

για το powercube εδω:  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10206018/Al...%81%CE%B9.html
*σε περίπτωση δεν έχετε κάποια διαθέσιμη πρίζα κλπ στο πολυμπριζο σας και θέλετε κάτι extra για επέκταση

πραγματικα αξιζει αυτο το tp link..!! παρτε και ενα speedtest

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> για το powercube εδω:  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10206018/Al...%81%CE%B9.html
> *σε περίπτωση δεν έχετε κάποια διαθέσιμη πρίζα κλπ στο πολυμπριζο σας και θέλετε κάτι extra για επέκταση


Τα USB πόσα Ampere βγάζουν;

----------


## akisgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα USB πόσα Ampere βγάζουν;


2.1A/5V

----------


## phantom77

> 2.1A/5V


Καλό  :One thumb up:

----------


## grimpr

> έχω κάνει περίπου το ίδιο με tp-link-archer-c9-ac1900, dmz, firewall off, όλο το trafic σε μια dmz ip και το tplink gateway η dmz του h300 προς το εσωτερικό δίκτυο 192.xxx.xxx.xxx. Αλλά ενώ το tplink είναι αρκετά καλό σαν router, το είχα σε bridge σε 50/5 vpulight μέσω CYTA, παρατηρώ τώρα ότι ενώ το H300s συγχρονίζει 80/10 το traffic που έχω στο pc είναι χαμηλότερο 30~40 mbps.


Μαλιστα, τα DNS σου βγαινουν κανονικα εξω; Γιατι στα vdsl modems της Wind κανουν dns hijack στο router και σε στελνουν σε σελιδα κατα της πειρατειας εαν συνδεθεις σε κανα μεγαλο torrent tracker, λενε ψεματα οτι δεν μπορεις να πειραξεις τον firewall λογω προβληματος με firmware για να μην ανοιξεις τα dns ports και ξεφυγεις απο τον ελεγχο τους. Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες, περιεργο που σου ριχνει την ταχυτητα στο μισο, εχεις δοκιμασει με αλλο ρουτερ πισω απο το H300 να κανεις και ενα speedtest, εννοειται με 1000αρες θυρες και καλωδια.

----------


## PANOS196

το ρούτερ που είχα με τη cyta adsl  μπορεί να δουλέψει τώρα με vdsl 50  ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η267Ν  με τη cyta  είχα voip  τώρα όχι..

----------


## paanos

Μπορεί να δουλέψει αν περάσεις τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης της Vodafone.

----------


## Black3539

> Μπορεί να δουλέψει αν περάσεις τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης της Vodafone.


Κανονικά θα παίξει και χωρίς στοιχεία μάλιστα νομίζω.

----------


## paanos

Αν η Vodafone επιτρέπει να περάσει το TR069 ναι, ίσως να το έχει κάνει στα παλιά Cyta Routers για να μπορεί να κάνει ευκολότερα την μεταφορά από το ένα δίκτυο στο αλλο.

----------


## x69pr

Ειχα ρωτησει τεχνικο σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα και μου απαντησε οτι δεν θα παιξει το παλιο adsl ρουτερ απο τη cyta. Δεν το δοκιμασα για να επιβεβαιωσω.

----------


## marinatos

> Η οπτική ίνα υπάρχει πριν το DSLAM, μετά έχουμε χαλκό μέχρι το σπίτι.
> Αν το DSLAM είναι σε νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα έχουμε FTTC, ειδάλλως αν από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι έχουμε οπτική ίνα, τότε αναφερόμαστε σε FTTH αλλά τώρα ισχύουν άλλα πράγματα όσον αφορά την υπηρεσία και την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση VDSL είτε από το αστικό κέντρο είτε από υπαίθρια καμπίνα, η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση που έχουμε και από την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή. Συνήθως από την καμπίνα έχουμε μικρή απόσταση άρα εξασφαλισμένο το 50άρι, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο σε αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές.


ε ναι αυτο γνωρίζω και εγω οπτική εως το DSLAM. Εννοείται πως μέχρι τις οικίες(οπτική) όποιοι ειναι γεννηθείς μετά το 2015 κάτι θα προλάβουν

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις μείνει πολύ πίσω. Ήδη υπάρχουν αρκετές περιοχές με κάλυψη FTTH κα σχέδια για επέκταση.

----------


## marinatos

> Έχεις μείνει πολύ πίσω. Ήδη υπάρχουν αρκετές περιοχές με κάλυψη FTTH κα σχέδια για επέκταση.


Γνωρίζεις σήμερα κανένα οικισμό που να καλύπτετε απο οπτικές, γιατί πραγματικά εαν υπάρχει όντως έχω μείνει πίσω αλλά όχι τόσο πιστεύω.
Το πρόβλημα όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι τόσο οι νέες περιοχές που οικοδουμούντε αλλά οι περιοχές που τα καλώδια χαλκού καταλήγουν στα box και είναι ήδη υπόγεια.Φαντάζεσαι πόσες κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να αλλάξουν για να αλλάξουν αυτη τη καλωδίωση ,μιλάμε για υπέρ έργο.

----------


## dsinc

> Γνωρίζεις σήμερα κανένα οικισμό που να καλύπτετε απο οπτικές, γιατί πραγματικά εαν υπάρχει όντως έχω μείνει πίσω αλλά όχι τόσο πιστεύω.
> Το πρόβλημα όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι τόσο οι νέες περιοχές που οικοδουμούντε αλλά οι περιοχές που τα καλώδια χαλκού καταλήγουν στα box και είναι ήδη υπόγεια.Φαντάζεσαι πόσες κυβερνήσεις πρέπει να αλλάξουν για να αλλάξουν αυτη τη καλωδίωση ,μιλάμε για υπέρ έργο.


Μπορω να σου πω οτι κατοικοι σε 100+ περιοχες με διαφορετικους ΤΚ δικαιουνται επιδοτηση για ftth απο το sfbb.gr, και στο βυρωνα που ειμαι εγω υπαρχουν ενεργες εγκαταστασεις ινων απο το σεπτεμβριο περιπου.

----------


## marinatos

> Μπορω να σου πω οτι κατοικοι σε 100+ περιοχες με διαφορετικους ΤΚ δικαιουνται επιδοτηση για ftth απο το sfbb.gr, και στο βυρωνα που ειμαι εγω υπαρχουν ενεργες εγκαταστασεις ινων απο το σεπτεμβριο περιπου.


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συσχετίζεται η επιδότηση για τον κάθε ιδιώτη αφού μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση σε δημόσιους χώρους όπου ο κάθε παροχος θα επεκτείνει το δίκτυο του. Δεν εννοώ εγκαταστάσεις δικτύου εντός οικίας αλλά έως την οικία.

----------


## jkoukos

Είπαμε, έχεις μείνει πολύ πίσω στην ενημέρωση. Μπες αρχικά στην ιστοσελίδα του sfbb, διάβασε τις σχετικές πληροφορίες και επανέρχεσαι για τυχόν απορίες.

----------


## dsinc

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συσχετίζεται η επιδότηση για τον κάθε ιδιώτη αφού μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση σε δημόσιους χώρους όπου ο κάθε παροχος θα επεκτείνει το δίκτυο του. Δεν εννοώ εγκαταστάσεις δικτύου εντός οικίας αλλά έως την οικία.


Πως θα βαλει ενας κατοικος ινες στο σπιτι του αν δεν υπαρχουν οι εγκαταστασεις στο δημο του; Προφανως καποια τηλεπικοινωνιακη εσκαψε το δικτυο της για να προσφερει αυτες τις υπηρεσιες. Για το βυρωνα εσκαψε η vodafone.

----------


## galotzas

Δηλαδη συγνωμη γιατι εχω μπερδευτει. Στα 20 μετρα εχω καμπινα vodafone που εκανα αιτηση και περιμενω ενεργοποιηση σε 50άρι. Απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι θα  χρησιμοποιησουν τον  χαλκό του 1975? (Απο τότε ειναι)

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι και ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Με vectoring μπορεί να δοθεί μέχρι 300άρι και με το G.Fast ακόμη παραπάνω. Σήμερα μόνο με το FTTH μπορεί να δοθούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αν και υπάρχουν υπό δοκιμή τεχνολογίες για τουλάχιστον Gigabit μέσω του υπάρχοντος χαλκού.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το άλλο αφού το g.fast μπορεί να πιάσει και μέχρι 1 gbps σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ποίο το νόημα του fiber ?.και να υπήρχε αυτή η ταχύτητα στην Ελλάδα θα κόστιζε 659 ευρώ τον μήνα, ποιου το νόημα του fiber αφού και με το vectoring μια χαρά μπορούμε να έχουμε υπέρ αρκετές συνδέσεις.

----------


## sdikr

Μήπως βγαίνετε λίγο offtopic;  έχουμε νήματα για τις οπτικές συνεχίστε εκει

----------


## geopyth

.........α.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα. Μου εκαναν μια δελεαστικη προσφορα για 50άρα (26€) και σκεφτομαι να προχωρησω. Αναρωτιεμαι .ε αυτα που διαβαζω ομως αν δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω δικο μου εξοπλισμο α  αξιζει τον κοπο..... Τωρα εχω το χρέπι της cyta σε bridge mode και ολη την δουλεια την κανει ενα απλο mikrotik. Του εχω κουμπωσει και ενα ea6100 linksys που πιανει φουλ σημα σε 3 ορόφους και εχω και ενα raspberrypi με pihole που τρεχει local dns (unbound) και "μιλαω" απευθειας με root servers. Αν λοιπον με το χρεπι που δινουν δεν αλλαζει ουτε dns σκεφτομαι μηπως εχει βρει καποιος καποια λυση.... 
> Με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη που μιλησα και του εξηγησα ακριβως αυτα που εγραψα μου ειπε οτι εφοσον εχετε καποια α ιδεα τοτε κατι μπορουμε να κανουμε χωρις ομως να το διευκρινιζει..


το ΖΤΕ ή το 788 δεν ήταν καθόλου χρέπι, περίμενε να δεις το h300s, bridge δεν γίνεται.. Ότι και να λένε κάλεσα στο τεχνικό και μου είπαν ότι πλέον δεν παρέχουν τη δυνατότητα.

----------


## galotzas

Πωπω θα φαμε τα μουστακια μας. Αςχπουμε οτι δεν βαζω αλλλο ρουτερ και κραταω αυτο. Υποθετω με lan to lan  μπορω να κλεισω το wifi και να δουλεψω το AP. Σωστα?

----------


## marinatos

> Πωπω θα φαμε τα μουστακια μας. Αςχπουμε οτι δεν βαζω αλλλο ρουτερ και κραταω αυτο. Υποθετω με lan to lan  μπορω να κλεισω το wifi και να δουλεψω το AP. Σωστα?


Εγώ έτσι το έχω, το WiFi του h300s ενεργοποιειτε και απενεργοποιειτε κατά βούληση.

----------


## zeppos

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να μου έχει βγάλει τέτοιο πρόβλημα αλλά α) είναι νωρίς ακόμα, το έχω μόλις 2 μέρες, β) για να το λένε οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα σίγουρα έτσι θα είναι.

Μόλις μου ήρθε το Tenda οπότε θα το κουμπώσω το απόγευμα για να ξεμπερδεύω. Παράλληλα ζαχαρώνω και ένα εκ των Tp-link VR400/VR600, αρκεί φυσικά να πείσω τη γυναίκα ότι η σταθερή τηλεφωνία δεν μας χρειάζεται (παρά μόνο για λύση ανάγκης, οπότε και μπορούμε να κουμπώσουμε adhoc το Χρέπι300s).

----------


## slalom

> Και εγώ τον Νοέμβριο του 2017 που έβαλα Vdsl pots μου δώσανε, έκανα ανανέωση τον Οκτώβριο του 2018 αλλά δεν μου την αλλάξανε. Οι υπόλοιποι με wind/Cosmote έχουν VoIP και η καμπίνα κανονικά έχει vectoring, αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να βάλει 100.


Πιθανο να γινει διαθεσιμο αργοτερα

----------


## bill2015

Πάντως ενα πράγμα ειδα οτι οσο παει η εξυπηρέτηση γίνεται ολο και πιο χάλια οι εξοπλισμοί το ιδιο τα πάγια ανεβαίνουν και τπτ δεν γινετα

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πάντως ενα πράγμα ειδα οτι οσο παει η εξυπηρέτηση γίνεται ολο και πιο χάλια οι εξοπλισμοί το ιδιο τα πάγια ανεβαίνουν και τπτ δεν γινετα


Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση 100άρας (έχω 50άρα) από τις 24/7 που έγινε αίτημα για αναβάθμιση/ανανέωση του συμβολαίου. Η αίτηση είναι σε "φάση υλοποίησης" και μου λέει οτι basically μόνο να περιμένω μπορώ. Κατά τ'άλλα συγχρονίζω όμορφα στα 50/5

----------


## alefgr

Αυτή η μπακατέλα της Vodafone, δεν έχει ρύθμιση να απαντάει στα pings από WAN;

----------


## JpegXguy

> Αυτή η μπακατέλα της Vodafone, δεν έχει ρύθμιση να απαντάει στα pings από WAN;


Το μόνο που έχω βρει για οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία με WAN (πχ remote management) είναι να κόψεις τελείως το firewall. Ew

EDIT: Το ρουτερ δεν είναι τόσο σκουπίδι. Το firmware είναι το πρόβλημα. Το firmware του ΟΤΕ είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## bill2015

σαν χαρακτηριστηκά είναι σαν του zte zxhn h267a ίσως και καλύτερο αλλά με χάλια λογισμικό

----------


## dsinc

υπαρχει καποια 3rd party λυση για QOS που να δουλευει;

----------


## JpegXguy

> σαν χαρακτηριστηκά είναι σαν του zte zxhn h267a ίσως και καλύτερο αλλά με χάλια λογισμικό


Εκτός από το 35b, που δεν χρειάζομαι προς το παρόν, μου αρέσει το ZTE μου με το root του που κάνεις δουλειά.

----------


## bill2015

Πάντως το battery drain υπάρχει ακόμα 
Εκανε ενας φιλος μου τεστ που το εχει το ρουτερ με το samsung galazy s8 σε 1 ώρα ακριβώς τη μπαταριά απο 75 τη πήγε 70 χωρίς καθόλου χρήση χωρίς τπτ όταν συνδέθηκε στο δικο μου το ρουτερ σε 1 ωρα ακριβώς απο 70 το πήγε 68

----------


## slalom

> σαν χαρακτηριστηκά είναι σαν του zte zxhn h267a ίσως και καλύτερο αλλά με χάλια λογισμικό


Μη ξεχνας οτι λειπει και μια LAN



> Εκτός από το 35b, που δεν χρειάζομαι προς το παρόν, μου αρέσει το ZTE μου με το root του που κάνεις δουλειά.


Και εγω το προτιμω

----------


## alefgr

> Το μόνο που έχω βρει για οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία με WAN (πχ remote management) είναι να κόψεις τελείως το firewall. Ew
> 
> EDIT: Το ρουτερ δεν είναι τόσο σκουπίδι. Το firmware είναι το πρόβλημα. Το firmware του ΟΤΕ είναι καλύτερο.


Το έχω τελείως εκτός το firewall αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν απαντάει στα pings από WAN το modem.

Είναι γνωστό ότι στις σύγχρονες συσκευές ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι το software και όχι το hardware. Όταν όμως πέφτει στα χέρια σου μια προβληματική συσκευή και αισθάνεσαι τον εαυτό σαν beta-tester, τότε παίρνει μπάλα μαζί και το hardware. Γιατί τι να την κάνεις την τέλεια συσκευή από άποψη hardware όταν το software δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει;

----------


## JpegXguy

> Το έχω τελείως εκτός το firewall αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν απαντάει στα pings από WAN το modem.


Το παρατήρησα και εγώ ότι δεν αποκρίνεται ακόμη και με το firewall κλειστό. Oh dear... Πάντως την πρώτη φορά που έπαιξα δούλευε. Για να το τεστάρω περισσότερο πρέπει να το έχω στα χέρια μου.




> Είναι γνωστό ότι στις σύγχρονες συσκευές ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι το software και όχι το hardware. Όταν όμως πέφτει στα χέρια σου μια προβληματική συσκευή και αισθάνεσαι τον εαυτό σαν beta-tester, τότε παίρνει μπάλα μαζί και το hardware. Γιατί τι να την κάνεις την τέλεια συσκευή από άποψη hardware όταν το software δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει;


Είναι λυπητερό που μειώνονται οι επιλογές με κάθε νέα γενιά. Ξεσκόνισα το παλιό Baudtec της COSMOTE για να δω για πλάκα αν μπορεί να παίξει ως AP (μπορεί  :Smile:  ) και ζήλεψα γιατί το web interface του έχει επιλογές ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Φυσικά ως υλικό είναι dated.

EDIT: Το συμπέρασμα μου από διάφορα ρουτερ είναι (κάπως προφανές) ότι όταν κουβαλάνε firmware branded από τον πάροχο, υστερούν σε επιλογές. Ευτυχώς το ZTE έχει το firmware της μαμας του. Ελπίζω να μην το αλλάξουν σε τίποτα πετσοκομμένο της Vodafone με TR-069... Στηρίζομαι στο ότι δεν παίζει να βάλουν τα resources για να βγάλουν δικό τους firmware για το παλιό -τώρα πια- ZTE H267A.

----------


## paanos

Το 267 έχει το λογισμικό της ZTE το οποίο επεξεργάστηκε η Vodafone και κλείδωσε λειτουργιες, όλοι οι πάροχοι το κάνουν αυτο.
Το λάθος της Vodafone με το H300S ήταν το ότι αποφάσισε να μην αφήσει το λογισμικό της Sercomm και απλά να κλειδώσει λειτουργίες, αλλά να περάσει ένα τελείως διαφορετικό λειτουργικό στο οποίο από ότι φαίνεται δεν ασχολείται για να διορθώσει τα θέματα του. Κριμα, γιατί το H300S είναι πολύ δυνατό για εξοπλισμό παρόχου.

----------


## bill2015

όπως είπα και πάνω σαν εξοπλισμός καλός αλλά υστερεί σε λογισμικό

----------


## JpegXguy

> Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση 100άρας (έχω 50άρα) από τις 24/7 που έγινε αίτημα για αναβάθμιση/ανανέωση του συμβολαίου. Η αίτηση είναι σε "φάση υλοποίησης" και μου λέει οτι basically μόνο να περιμένω μπορώ. Κατά τ'άλλα συγχρονίζω όμορφα στα 50/5


UPDATE: Ενεργοποιήθηκε 20/08.

----------


## mel_ex

ΠωΠω τετοια να μου λέτε. Μήπως να τους έλεγα να με αλλάξουν σε VOIP; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λυση να βρω εκτός από το να περιμένω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και να σηκωθω να φύγω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## paanos

Χειρότερα θα γίνει αν στο αλλάξουνε σε VoIP, το h300s δεν τα πάει και πολύ καλά στον τομέα της τηλεφωνίας

----------


## GregoirX23

> ΠωΠω τετοια να μου λέτε. Μήπως να τους έλεγα να με αλλάξουν σε VOIP; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λυση να βρω εκτός από το να περιμένω μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο και να σηκωθω να φύγω


Τουλάχιστον τώρα χωρίς voip μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ... Μετά με το voip.. :No no: ..δύσκολο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Aν έπαιρνες και κάποιο τεχνικό δικό σου, αφού απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορείς μόνος σου, κάτι περισσότερο θα κοιτούσε από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση από τα τσακάλια τεχνικούς των παρόχων.


Ότι είπε ο sweet dreams εδώ..

Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι σίγουρα οκ; Οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων δεν το κοιτάνε λεπτομερώς συνήθως..σπάνια θα πέσεις σε καλό τεχνικό..
Συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δοκιμάζουμε και άλλο ρούτερ στη γραμμή και τσεκάρουμε την καλωδίωση έως το κατανεμητή..Αν έχουμε τις γνώσεις.. 
Άλλο ρούτερ δεν έχεις να δοκιμάσεις ε; Κανένας φίλος; Ένα δεύτερο ρούτερ πάντα είναι χρήσιμο..  
Για βάλε κανα στατιστικό να δούμε..και όταν έχεις το πρόβλημα και όταν δεν το έχεις..
Αν δε κάτσει η 3η αλλαγή, επέμεινε να ζητάς το ZXHN 267 πάντως..μπας και γίνει τπτ..

----------


## sh4d0w

@mel_ex Δοκίμασες με άλλα καλώδια; Αυτό το διάστημα έκανα πειράματα και με διαφορετικά καλώδια. Δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις σχετικά, αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής:

Στην εικόνα παρακάτω είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου επί cyta, έχω αφήσει την ημερομηνία, είναι από το 2017



Όταν ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός της voda, έβαλα τα γυαλιστερά καλώδια της voda και η γραμμή μου είχε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (και πολλά προβλήματα):



Από προχθές που έβαλα AP το παλιό router, έβαλα και τα παλιά μου καλώδια και η γραμμή είναι τώρα έτσι:



Μέχρι τώρα δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο από τα προβλήματα που είχα πριν, αλλά θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμη για να καταλήξω ότι αυτά έφταιγαν  οριστικά.

Ίσως κάποια από τις εικόνες να βοηθάει τους γνώστες να σου δώσουν ιδέες.

----------


## mel_ex

Δοκίμασα το παλιό της cyta αλλά δεν"έπαιζε". Θα ανεβάσω στατιστικά. Στην ανοδική πάντως έχει χιαλιάδες προβλήματα.

- - - Updated - - -





Στην 1η φωτο δεν ξέρω γιατί έπεσαν τα σφάλαματα στα 80. Ήταν 2600+

Χθες τα ξημερώματα στης 3, έκανε αποσυνδέσεις. Το είδα στο αρχείο καταγραφής. Πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω αρχείο txt;

----------


## bill2015

50 η 30 έχεις ;

----------


## mel_ex

Να σημειώσω πως τον 1ο μήνα που ήρθα vodafone έκανε τρελές αποσυνδέσεις, καμία συσκευή δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί μέσω wifi, με το ζόρι να μπουν με άνοιγμα ports. Το διόρθωσαν τελικά το πρόβλημα, δεν μου είπαν ακριβώς που οφείλονταν. Μία εικασία που έκανε υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα ήταν πως το πρόβλημα οφειλόταν στο ότι είχα 2 γραμμές στο σπίτι. Μία ήταν από μεταφορά και μία άλλη από βλακεία που μου έκαναν νέο συμβόλαιο vdsl ενώ τους είπα για αναβάθμιση της ήδη υπάρχουσας γραμμής.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> 50 η 30 έχεις ;



30mbs έχω

----------


## bill2015

Τα crc απο όσο ξέρω παίζουν ρόλο με της αποσυνδέσεις της γραμμής

----------


## mel_ex

Επανήλθαν σήμερα μόλις τώρα. Συγχρόνισε πιο κάτω

----------


## bill2015

ξέρεις αν συνδέεσαι σε καφαο η σε αστικό κέντρο;
της cyta το ρουτερ το έχεις; αν ναι πιο;

----------


## slalom

> @mel_ex Δοκίμασες με άλλα καλώδια; Αυτό το διάστημα έκανα πειράματα και με διαφορετικά καλώδια. Δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις σχετικά, αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής:
> 
> Στην εικόνα παρακάτω είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου επί cyta, έχω αφήσει την ημερομηνία, είναι από το 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός της voda, έβαλα τα γυαλιστερά καλώδια της voda και η γραμμή μου είχε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (και πολλά προβλήματα):
> 
> 
> ...


Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι αλλαξες ΚΑΙ τα καλωδια

----------


## mel_ex

> ξέρεις αν συνδέεσαι σε καφαο η σε αστικό κέντρο;
> της cyta το ρουτερ το έχεις; αν ναι πιο;


Για την πρώτη ερώτηση δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος. Όταν ήρθε τεχνικό μου είπε ότι πήγε και  "κάτω να μετρήσει" και αυτό το 36mbs θα το έπιανα αν το άφηναν ελεύθερο από το κέντρο.

Όσο για το ρούτερ



Ελπίζω να έδωσα αρκετά στιχεία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι αλλαξες ΚΑΙ τα καλωδια


Περιμενω έτσι κι αλλιώς το 3ο ρουτερ να δουμε. Καλώδια είχε επιπλέον και για το φίλτρο. Δεν έφταναν τα προηγούμενα, ή όλα την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν και έχουν τις ετικέτες πάνω στα καλώδια για ομορφιά; Θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλα καλώδια να κοιτάξω αν έχω κρατήσει και τα παλιά.

Edit: Προς το παρόν άλλαξα το καλώδιο του dsl (μιας και κάνει αποσυγχρονισμούς το DSL) με ένα που είχα από cyta και συνέδεα το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο ρουτερ. Να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## bill2015

τα ίδια είναι απλά το βάζουν σε περίπτωση βλάβης να βοηθάνε απο κάτω 
όπως και στον οτε που το έχω με χρωματικό κώδικα

----------


## mel_ex

Να δουμε πως θα παει και με αυτό το καλώδιο. Ακόμη και όταν θα μου στειλουν τη νεα συσκευή (μάλλον αύριο), δεν θα το αλλάξω. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## GregoirX23

@mel_ex..

Το ρούτερ της cyta μπορεί να μη σου έδινε ίντερνετ αλλά ίσως να συγχρόνιζε..μπήκες στο μενού;   :Thinking: 
Ίσως να είναι και θέμα κωδικών..αλλά στη βόντα ότι κωδικό και να βάλεις παίζει..
Δεν φαίνεται να παίρνεις από καμπίνα..δεν ξέρω αν στο vdsl η βόντα θέλει συγκεκριμένους κωδικούς.. Οι υπόλοιποι τι κωδικούς βάζετε; Τύπου guest@adsl.gr; Περίεργο..για κάντο κανα ρεσέτ από το κουμπάκι πίσω το ρούτερ της cyta και δοκίμασε το πάλι..μπορεί να θέλει καμιά ρύθμιση..  

Στο θέμα σου τώρα..φαίνεται πως παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο γιατί το attenuation είναι σχετικά μεγάλο.. Πάντως καλή ταχύτητα πιάνεις..αν εξαιρέσεις αυτά που σου κάνει..  
Τα error (crc) απ'ότι βλέπω δεν είναι τρελά.. Το μόνο που παρατηρώ ανάμεσα στις 2 εικόνες όταν έχεις κ δεν έχεις το πρόβλημα, είναι η διαφορά στο attenuation..
Τώρα να φταίει το ρούτερ; Αυτό θα το επιβεβαιώναμε μόνο αν δοκίμαζες κάποιο διαφορετικό για λίγες ημέρες.. Αλλά τι στο καλό..να έχουν πρόβλημα τόσα ρούτερ; Και ας είναι ίδια.. 
Αλλιώς ίσως κάποιο καλωδιακό πρόβλημα η κακή επαφή..το σε ποιο σημείο της γραμμής άγνωστο..θέλει ψάξιμο..η ακόμα και προβληματική πόρτα στο dslam..  
Ζήτα καλού κακού ρεσέτ της πόρτας αν συνεχίσει και με το 3ο ρούτερ..η ακόμα και αλλαγή πόρτας..
Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι να δοκίμαζες κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ..και να γινόταν έλεγχος της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης..

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ακόμα που θυμήθηκα..το κάνει συγκεκριμένες ώρες αυτό; Με κάποιο μοτίβο η όποτε του έρθει;



Off Topic


		Τέλος για να μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος στο συγκεκριμένο thread ίσως να άνοιγες δικό σου..δε θυμάμαι αν έχεις ανοίξει..

----------


## MTR

> Άσχετο αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει πως ανοίγουμε μια πόρτα σε αυτή την βλακεία; Ένα screenshot έστω. Δεν μου δουλεύει και από την υποστήριξη κάθε φορά μου λένε κι άλλα.



Εγώ έτσι άνοιξα πόρτα.

Πρέπει να βρεθεί πάντως κάποιος τρόπος ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αλλάξουμε αυτό το router...

----------


## slalom

> Για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν δικό τους router, δεν θέλουν να χάσουν την voip τηλεφωνία από τον H300S, και έχουν και έναν επιπλέον περισσευούμενο router, μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν το παρακάτω setup και να μας πουν αν έπαιξε.  
> 
> Σύνολο τρία (3) router (ξέρω, έλεος)


Ε ναι, ελεος!




> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω στο κομμάτι του Voip γιατί έχω κανονική γραμμή. Είμαι με 30άρα από ΑΚ και όχι από καμπίνα
> 
> Σαν internet πάντως (835), παίρνουν IP και τα δύο router, και ο draytek και ο H300S. 
> 
> Το Setup μου. 
> 
> Μπροστά είναι ένας ZTE H168N που παίζει το modem. 
> 
> Εχω σβήσει στο WAN ότι interface είχε, κα έχω φτιάξει δύο καινούργια (πχ DATA & Voda) σε Bridge type χωρίς VLAN (σημαντικό)
> ...


Το τελευταιο τι το θες?
Ή θα παιξεις με το ZTE H168N πρωτο και μετα το δικο σου, ή το H300s και μετα το δικο σου

----------


## gus73

> Το τελευταιο τι το θες?
> Ή θα παιξεις με το ZTE H168N πρωτο και μετα το δικο σου, ή το H300s και μετα το δικο σου


Το τελευταίο είναι όλο το θέμα, αν θα παίξει το VoIP πίσω από bridge, και κυρίως πως θα συμπεριφερθεί σε βάθος μερικών ημερών, και όλα αυτά με τον δικό μου σε 2ο bridge για internet. 

Με το ΖΤΕ παίζω μπροστά και πίσω το δικό μου τόσο καιρό μιας και δεν έχω VoIP

Το Η300s μπροστά όταν δεήσει η Vodafone να ανοίξει το bridge. Αν το άνοιγε, δεν θα έγραφα το παραπάνω post.


Είμαι με 30άρα ΑΚ, έχουν ανοίξει 100άρες αλλά μόνο VoIP, το bridge το θέλω οπωσδήποτε, 267Α δεν βρίσκω πουθενά οπότε αναγκαστικά στη μάπα ο H300s.... άρα ψάχνω λύση!!!

----------


## slalom

Δε μπορεις να βαλεις το VoIP πίσω από bridge. Ο παροχος μπαινει μπροστα
Βαλε το δικο σου απο πισω με DMZ και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## jkoukos

@gus73, δεν θα παίξει η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Vodafone (επίσης σε Nova και Wind) όπως το έχεις σχεδιάσει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός.

Σε αυτές τις 3 εταιρείες (όπως παλαιότερα σε Cyta) γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις όπως έχεις αναφέρει. Η πρώτη κύρια για την κλήση ΡΡΡ, με απόκτηση δημόσιας ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η δεύτερη Bridged με απόκτηση ιδιωτικής ΙΡ σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου, για την τηλεφωνία.
Η δεύτερη, για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία, πρέπει είτε το H300s να παίζει ως modem είτε (αν παίζει μόνο ως router πίσω από άλλο modem) να έρχεται στην WAN θύρα απευθείας η Bridged σύνδεση. Αν έρχεται η κύρια σύνδεση στην WAN θύρα του H300s, τότε αυτό δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον server για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία. 

Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει το H300s πίσω από άλλο modem/router, είναι να μπορεί στο δεύτερο να γίνονται και τα 2 παρακάτω:
α. Ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις, μία για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
β. Να ρυθμισθεί η δεύτερη σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει από μία και μόνο συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN, στην οποία θα συνδέεται η WAN θύρα του H300s. 

Τέτοια παράδειγμα είναι ο οδηγός που ισχύει για αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με άλλες συσκευές. Οπότε αν το δικό μας modem/router έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα, μια χαρά θα παίξουν όλα.
Δυστυχώς το H300s δεν μπορεί να μπει (προς το παρόν) σε Bridge Mode ώστε να έχουμε τον δικό μας μοναδικό router πίσω του. Άρα είτε παίζουμε με το H300s στην γραμμή και πίσω του το δικό μας router με (ή χωρίς) DMZ είτε το H330s πίσω από το δικό μας modem/router.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει το H300s πίσω από άλλο modem/router, είναι να μπορεί στο δεύτερο να γίνονται και τα 2 παρακάτω:
> α. Ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις, μία για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
> β. Να ρυθμισθεί η δεύτερη σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει από μία και μόνο συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN, στην οποία θα συνδέεται η WAN θύρα του H300s. 
> 
> Τέτοια παράδειγμα είναι ο οδηγός που ισχύει για αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με άλλες συσκευές. Οπότε αν το δικό μας modem/router έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα, μια χαρά θα παίξουν όλα.
> Δυστυχώς το H300s δεν μπορεί να μπει (προς το παρόν) σε Bridge Mode ώστε να έχουμε τον δικό μας μοναδικό router πίσω του. Άρα είτε παίζουμε με το H300s στην γραμμή και πίσω του το δικό μας router με (ή χωρίς) DMZ είτε το H330s πίσω από το δικό μας modem/router.


Έτσι όπως το λες, αν βάλει κάποιος το modem του να βγάζει το VLAN ID της τηλεφωνίας σε μια θύρα και την συνδέσει στην WAN του H300s, θα μπορέσει να δουλέψει μια χαρά. Και θα έχει δικό του εξοπλισμό για το internet, παρακάμπτοντας πλήρως το H300s, που είναι το κύριο ζητούμενο.

----------


## parlapipas25

Το wifi του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
Πρώτον τρελό battery drain στις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένο και δεύτερον κολλήματα σε βίντεο youtube κλπ.
Μου άλλαξαν το ρούτερ με άλλο αλλά τα προβλήματα δεν λύθηκαν.Τελικα πήρα αυτό https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14330784/Tenda-AC6.html το σύνδεσα στο ρούτερ κι όλα τα προβλήματα εξαφανίστηκαν.
Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα του wifi οφείλεται σε software η hardware του ρούτερ.

----------


## fingolfingr

> @gus73, δεν θα παίξει η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Vodafone (επίσης σε Nova και Wind) όπως το έχεις σχεδιάσει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις 3 εταιρείες (όπως παλαιότερα σε Cyta) γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις όπως έχεις αναφέρει. Η πρώτη κύρια για την κλήση ΡΡΡ, με απόκτηση δημόσιας ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η δεύτερη Bridged με απόκτηση ιδιωτικής ΙΡ σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου, για την τηλεφωνία.
> Η δεύτερη, για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία, πρέπει είτε το H300s να παίζει ως modem είτε (αν παίζει μόνο ως router πίσω από άλλο modem) να έρχεται στην WAN θύρα απευθείας η Bridged σύνδεση. Αν έρχεται η κύρια σύνδεση στην WAN θύρα του H300s, τότε αυτό δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον server για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία. 
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει το H300s πίσω από άλλο modem/router, είναι να μπορεί στο δεύτερο να γίνονται και τα 2 παρακάτω:
> α. Ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις, μία για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
> β. Να ρυθμισθεί η δεύτερη σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει από μία και μόνο συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN, στην οποία θα συνδέεται η WAN θύρα του H300s. 
> 
> ...


Για να δουλεψει όμως θα πρεπει να εχουμε τους root κωδικούς του H300s. Τους εχουμε;

----------


## jkoukos

Αν αναφέρεσαι να είναι συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή και να παίζει σε Bridge Mode, τότε ναι, χρειάζεται ο κωδικός του root που δεν είναι γνωστός.
Αν από την άλλη αναφέρεσαι να παίζει ως router πίσω από το δικό μας modem/router, τότε δεν χρειάζεται ο κωδικός του root και δουλεύει κανονικά, όπως το έκανε ο φίλος. Αλλά για την τηλεφωνία πρέπει να ισχύουν οι προϋποθέσεις που ανέφερα πριν.

----------


## gus73

> @gus73, δεν θα παίξει η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Vodafone (επίσης σε Nova και Wind) όπως το έχεις σχεδιάσει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις 3 εταιρείες (όπως παλαιότερα σε Cyta) γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις όπως έχεις αναφέρει. Η πρώτη κύρια για την κλήση ΡΡΡ, με απόκτηση δημόσιας ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η δεύτερη Bridged με απόκτηση ιδιωτικής ΙΡ σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου, για την τηλεφωνία.
> Η δεύτερη, για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία, πρέπει είτε το H300s να παίζει ως modem είτε (αν παίζει μόνο ως router πίσω από άλλο modem) να έρχεται στην WAN θύρα απευθείας η Bridged σύνδεση. Αν έρχεται η κύρια σύνδεση στην WAN θύρα του H300s, τότε αυτό δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον server για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία. 
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλέψει το H300s πίσω από άλλο modem/router, είναι να μπορεί στο δεύτερο να γίνονται και τα 2 παρακάτω:
> α. Ταυτόχρονα 2 συνδέσεις, μία για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
> β. Να ρυθμισθεί η δεύτερη σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει από μία και μόνο συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN, στην οποία θα συνδέεται η WAN θύρα του H300s. 
> 
> ...


 Στη ουσία το ίδιο πράμα λέμε, με τη διαφορά ότι στο 1ο router (modem) δεν έχω ορίσει VC στις bridge συνδέσεις αλλά τις έχω αφήσει ανοιχτές να τραβάει ο κάθε router που είναι μετά ότι VC ζητήσει για το λόγο που γράφω στο τέλος του παρόντος.


  Στη συνδεσμολογία μου, και ο draytek, και ο H300s, που είναι και οι δύο πίσω από το ΖΤΕ, σε ξεχωριστές LAN του ΖΤΕ με αντιστοιχισμένα τα bridge interfaces,  παίρνουν και οι δύο ξεχωριστές public IPs ο καθένας με το δικό του 835. Ο draytek ζητάει μόνο το 835, ο H300s τα πάντα. Θεωρητικά αν ο H300s τραβάει το 835, θα μπορεί να τραβήξει και τα 836,837. Δυστυχώς (και ευτυχώς γενικά) δεν έχω VoIP ή IpTV για να δω αν θα μου τα φέρει. Για αυτό είπα αν κάποιος έχει τον εξοπλισμό τις γνώσεις και την όρεξη να το δοκιμάσει. 


  Το παράδοξο είναι, ότι στο ZTE άμα δώσω στο bridge interface που αφορά τον H300s (LAN3) το VC 835, τότε ο H300s δεν μπορεί να πάρει IP με τίποτα. Να πω την αλήθεια δεν με ενδιαφέρει το 835 στον H300s αλλά μόνο το 837, όμως επί του παρόντος δεν έχω VoIP για τη δοκιμή.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι δεν λέμε το ίδιο. H συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή, όχι όμως το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε, αφού δεν έχουν γίνει οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις.

Όταν το H300s (ή άλλο router) είναι πίσω από ένα modem, τότε η σύνδεση που μπορεί να κάνει εξαρτάται τι θα του δίνει στην WAN θύρα.
Αυτή είτε θα είναι σύνδεση για το διαδίκτυο είτε για την τηλεφωνία. Ποτέ και τα 2, αφού μία είναι η WAN θύρα του H330s.

Όπως τα έχεις γράψει, χωρίς δηλαδή ρύθμιση στο modem/router να δίνει το κατάλληλο VLAN σε μία συγκεκριμένη LAN και μόνο σε αυτή να συνδέεται το H300s, δεν θα δουλέψει ποτέ η τηλεφωνία. Μόνο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο θα έχει.

----------


## dimangelid

> Όχι δεν λέμε το ίδιο. H συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή, όχι όμως το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε, αφού δεν έχουν γίνει οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Όταν το H300s (ή άλλο router) είναι πίσω από ένα modem, τότε η σύνδεση που μπορεί να κάνει εξαρτάται τι θα του δίνει στην WAN θύρα.
> Αυτή είτε θα είναι σύνδεση για το διαδίκτυο είτε για την τηλεφωνία. Ποτέ και τα 2, αφού μία είναι η WAN θύρα του H330s.
> 
> Όπως τα έχεις γράψει, χωρίς δηλαδή ρύθμιση στο modem/router να δίνει το κατάλληλο VLAN σε μία συγκεκριμένη LAN και μόνο σε αυτή να συνδέεται το H300s, δεν θα δουλέψει ποτέ η τηλεφωνία. Μόνο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο θα έχει.


Αν κάνει bridge σε μια θύρα του modem του το vlan της τηλεφωνίας και πάνω σε αυτή βάλει την wan του H300s, θεωρητικά θα πάρει ip από το δίκτυο της τηλεφωνίας. Λες να μην κάνει register το VoIP;

----------


## gus73

> Όχι δεν λέμε το ίδιο. H συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή, όχι όμως το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε, αφού δεν έχουν γίνει οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Όταν το H300s (ή άλλο router) είναι πίσω από ένα modem, τότε η σύνδεση που μπορεί να κάνει εξαρτάται τι θα του δίνει στην WAN θύρα.
> Αυτή είτε θα είναι σύνδεση για το διαδίκτυο είτε για την τηλεφωνία. Ποτέ και τα 2, αφού μία είναι η WAN θύρα του H330s.
> 
> Όπως τα έχεις γράψει, χωρίς δηλαδή ρύθμιση στο modem/router να δίνει το κατάλληλο VLAN σε μία συγκεκριμένη LAN και μόνο σε αυτή να συνδέεται το H300s, δεν θα δουλέψει ποτέ η τηλεφωνία. Μόνο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο θα έχει.


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι στη WAN έρχεται ότι VCs (VLANs) του στείλεις, και η WAN κάνει το διαχωρισμό/επιλογή σε αυτά που έχει ορισμένα. Και από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα του router αν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί περισσότερα του ενός VLAN. Πχ ο draytek διαχειρίζεται ένα και μόνο, είτε του το στέλνεις, είτε το ορίζεις στη WAN του.

Ωραία εποικοδομητική συζήτηση πάντως  :Smile: 

ΥΓ: Κάποιος ρε παιδιά να δοκιμάσει τον H300s πίσω από άλλο router και να ορίσει το 837 στο bridge interface να δούμε αν παίζει η τηλεφωνία; Το internet (835) δεν παίζει αν το ορίσεις, το θέλει OFF στο bridge, οπότε αν ισχύει το ίδιο και με το 837, τότε όπως τα λέει ο @jkoukos παραπάνω δεν θα παίξει ποτέ. Άντε κάντε το ψυχικό, μην κάνω αίτηση να αναβαθμιστώ σε 100άρα VoIP και ξεμείνω από τηλέφωνο  :Sad:

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν κάνει bridge σε μια θύρα του modem του το vlan της τηλεφωνίας και πάνω σε αυτή βάλει την wan του H300s, θεωρητικά θα πάρει ip από το δίκτυο της τηλεφωνίας. Λες να μην κάνει register το VoIP;


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω ότι πρέπει να γίνει και ήδη υπάρχει ο οδηγός που έδωσα προηγουμένως.

----------


## galotzas

> ΥΓ: Κάποιος ρε παιδιά να δοκιμάσει τον H300s πίσω από άλλο router και να ορίσει το 837 στο bridge interface να δούμε αν παίζει η τηλεφωνία; Το internet (835) δεν παίζει αν το ορίσεις, το θέλει OFF στο bridge, οπότε αν ισχύει το ίδιο και με το 837, τότε όπως τα λέει ο @jkoukos παραπάνω δεν θα παίξει ποτέ. Άντε κάντε το ψυχικό, μην κάνω αίτηση να αναβαθμιστώ σε 100άρα VoIP και ξεμείνω από τηλέφωνο


Αν και δεν εχω πολυ-καταλαβει τι θελεις να κανεις εχω 2 H300s και ενα zte H267A το οποιο και δουλευω σε bridge mode με ενα ρουτερ tplink με openwrt το οποιο δουλεψε αμεσα χωρις να του ορισω vlan και τετοια. (Vlan εχω ορισει στο H267A) 

Ειμαι προθυμος να τεσταρω αν μου πεις τι ακριβως θελεις να τεσταρω απλα να ξερεις πως στο H300s ΔΕΝ εχεις καμια δυνατοτητα να πειραξεις τα οποιαδηποτε πρωτοκολλα τα οποια ειναι κλειδωμενα.

Α ξεχασα να σου πω πως περνω απο καμπινα vodafone με voip.

----------


## akisgr

> Σε xiaomi redmi note 4, 5, 7 και σε φίλους με διάφορα άλλα που κατά καιρούς έρχονται και τσεκαρουμε τη μπαταρία  με το κιν χωρίς χρήση.
> 
> Ενδεικτικα, στο δικό μου Κιν, σε όλα τα άλλα ρούτερ που έχει μείνει συνδεδεμένο για βράδυ, το πολύ να χάσει 1%.. με το s300 χάνει γύρω στο 15%.
> 
> Λογικά το firmware το έχουν κάνει σκατα στο θέμα της υλοποίησης του πρωτοκόλλου για το powersave των συνδεδεμένων συσκευων. Στο battery manager φαίνεται ότι το κινητό δεν μπαινεινσε sleep mode ποτέ όσο είναι συνδεδεμενο.


εχω το mi 9t pro δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα...  

μπορεις να βαλεις ενα wifi extender dual band...! και να εισαι κομπλε...! τσεκαρε για το tplink RE305

----------


## panosgrinm

σε s 8+-note 4-A70-mate 10 lite.......τσεκαρισμένα χάνουν πάνω από 20% στο 6αωρο. Μόλις τα συνδέω σε ΑΡ νορμάλ κατάσταση 2-3% στο 6αωρο

----------


## dsinc

Ωχ, και σκεφτομαι να παρω redmi 8...

----------


## akisgr

> Ωχ, και σκεφτομαι να παρω redmi 8...


το εχει η δικια μου το redmi 8 ολη μερα το wifi ανοιχτο δεν εχει θεμα με drain

επισης αν δεις οτι σου κανει drain στην τελικη απλα κλεινε το wifi to βραδυ η παρε ενα wifi extender...   :Razz:  

αλλα το redmi 8 εχει 5.000mah μπαταρια δεν μασαει...! παντως που το τσεκαρα με ολο το βραδυ ανοιχτο το wifi μονο 2% εφαγε... οποτε κομπλε...

*επισης το redmi 8 ειναι vfm στα 120 που εχει στο skroutz

----------


## aitos

εμενα σε ενα ταμπλετ της lenovo yoga krataei 3 ωρες ενω πριν ηταν 6 και κατι και δεν ειναι εξαμηνο το ταμπλετ δεν εχει πεσει η μπαταρια δηλαδη

αν βαλω extender λυνεται το προβλημα ? ξαιρει καποιος ?

----------


## akisgr

> εμενα σε ενα ταμπλετ της lenovo yoga krataei 3 ωρες ενω πριν ηταν 6 και κατι και δεν ειναι εξαμηνο το ταμπλετ δεν εχει πεσει η μπαταρια δηλαδη
> 
> αν βαλω extender λυνεται το προβλημα ? ξαιρει καποιος ?


ναι..! εγω αυτο εκανα...! παρε κατι σε tp link και να ειναι dualband 2.4G/5G

----------


## aitos

> ναι..! εγω αυτο εκανα...! παρε κατι σε tp link και να ειναι dualband 2.4G/5G


ωραια ευχαριστω !

----------


## dimangelid

Μην επιμένετε για extender, η καλύτερη και πιο αξιόπιστη λύση είναι access point. Ή έστω ένα powerline που εκπέμπει WiFi. Τα extender είναι η χειρότερη λύση, όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθεί στο παρών θέμα...

----------


## akisgr

> Μην επιμένετε για extender, η καλύτερη και πιο αξιόπιστη λύση είναι access point. Ή έστω ένα powerline που εκπέμπει WiFi. Τα extender είναι η χειρότερη λύση, όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθεί στο παρών θέμα...


γιατι ομως? δεν βρισκω κατι εδω στο θεμα :/ 

με powerline ειχα θεματα 40+mbps κατω...!

----------


## panosgrinm

λοιπόν ενα συγκριτικό τεστ μεταξύ Η300s vs zte zxhn h267a ....... to speedtest έγινε με wi-fi

----------


## dimangelid

> γιατι ομως? δεν βρισκω κατι εδω στο θεμα :/ 
> 
> με powerline ειχα θεματα 40+mbps κατω...!


Το extender πρέπει να επικοινωνεί ασύρματα και με το H300s και με τις συσκευές σου. Οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχει το H300s στο WiFi (εκτός από το battery drain), θα επηρεάσει και το extender στο κομμάτι της επικοινωνίας του με το H300s.Επίσης αν στο σημείο που μπει το extender είναι αδύναμο το σήμα του H300s, θα είναι μειωμένη η ταχύτητα. Αν πάρεις καλά powerline, θα δουλέψουν καλύτερα από το extender.
Αν δεν θες να μεταφέρεις wifi σε σημείο που δεν πιάνει καλά, αλλά μόνο να γλιτώσεις τα προβλήματα του h300s, πάρε ένα access point και σύνδεσέ το ενσύρματα στο H300s.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Το extender πρέπει να επικοινωνεί ασύρματα και με το H300s και με τις συσκευές σου. Οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχει το H300s στο WiFi (εκτός από το battery drain), θα επηρεάσει και το extender στο κομμάτι της επικοινωνίας του με το H300s.Επίσης αν στο σημείο που μπει το extender είναι αδύναμο το σήμα του H300s, θα είναι μειωμένη η ταχύτητα. Αν πάρεις καλά powerline, θα δουλέψουν καλύτερα από το extender.
> Αν δεν θες να μεταφέρεις wifi σε σημείο που δεν πιάνει καλά, αλλά μόνο να γλιτώσεις τα προβλήματα του h300s, πάρε ένα access point και σύνδεσέ το ενσύρματα στο H300s.


Καλησπέρα φίλε θέλω να σε ρωτήσω εδώ που λές '' Επίσης αν στο σημείο που μπει το extender είναι αδύναμο το σήμα του H300s, θα είναι μειωμένη η ταχύτητα '' εννοείς ότι θα μειώνετε όλη η γενική ταχύτητα του Wifi και από το Router, και συσκευές που θα είναι συνδεδεμένες πάνω στο Router θα αποδήδουν λιγότερο ή απλά το Wifi extender θα αναμεταδίδει το σήμα πολύ χαμηλότερα από ότι μια άλλη συσκευή σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο, αλλά οι συσκευές πάνω στο Router θα αποδίδουν το ίδιο ?

----------


## jkoukos

Γενικά το extender μπαίνει σε σημείο όπου υπάρχει ικανοποιητικό σήμα από τον router ώστε να το επεκτείνει και να φθάσει σε μακρινές περιοχές, εκεί που το αρχικό σήμα δεν έφθανε καθόλου ή έφθανε πολύ εξασθενημένο.
Επίσης είναι γνωστό ότι όσο μειώνεται το λαμβανόμενο σήμα, αντίστοιχα έχουμε απώλεια σε ταχύτητα. Οπότε όσο λιγότερο σήμα πιάνει (από τον router) το extender, αντίστοιχα μειωμένη θα είναι και η τελική ταχύτητα στο απομακρυσμένο σημείο, άσχετα αν το σήμα του εκεί είναι ικανοποιητικό.

Επιπλέον η ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας μέσω του extender, είναι αναγκαστικά μειωμένη έναντι του να ήμασταν συνδεδεμένοι ασύρματα απευθείας στον router.
Και αυτό διότι το extender μοιράζει την επικοινωνία του κάνοντας τον ενδιάμεσο, όπου την μία δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή θα μιλά με τον router και την άλλη με την ασύρματη συσκευή μας.

Με απλά λόγια, οποιαδήποτε συσκευή συνδέεται ενσύρματα στον router, θα έχει πάντα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα έναντι οποιασδήποτε συσκευής συνδέεται ασύρματα σε αυτόν και αυτή με την σειρά της θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα έναντι οποιασδήποτε συσκευής συνδέεται ασύρματα στο extender.

----------


## zafitolis

Έχεις κάποιο access point να προτείνεις;

----------


## jkoukos

Προσωπικά έχω καλή εμπειρία με Unifi της Ubiquiti και ένα TP-Link RE450.
Ωστόσο βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα παίρνεις πάντα με 11ac εξοπλισμό.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα Deco δουλεύουν είτε ως Router είτε ως απλά ΑΡ.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει NAT, Firewall, Parental Control, QoS και γενικά όλες οι προχωρημένες λειτουργίες ενός router.
Επίσης καλό είναι να απενεργοποιηθεί το Fast Roaming σε λειτουργία ΑΡ, καθώς έχουν παρατηρηθεί πολλά προβλήματα με συσκευές που δεν υποστηρίζουν τα σχετικά πρωτόκολλα (802.11r/v/k).

----------


## nikosaek2121

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις , σήμερα αγόρασα το deco αργότερα θα το σετάρο με το H300, με διαφωτίσατε αρκετά για το πώς έχει να κάνει το πράγμα.

----------


## pavlougio

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας... Έκανα αναβάθμιση γραμμής από ADSL 24αρα σε VDSL 50αρα. Από την Vodafone μου έστειλαν το H-300s. Έγινε σήμερα η μεταφορά της γραμμής, βάζω πάνω το modem και συνδέομαι κανονικά από το κινητό μου και στο 2,4 όσο και 5,0 δίκτυο.

Με μοναδική συσκευή συνδεόμενη το κινητό μου, τρέχοντας το fast.com για το 2,4 μου έδινε download speed 40mbps και το 5.0 46mbps! Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone για να αλλάξουμε password κτλ.... Όλα καλά που λέτε...

Καμία ώρα μετά πήγα να συνδέσω το PS4 στο wifi 2.4 (2 μέτρα από router) και μου βγάζει download speed 20mbps! Ξαναέτρεξα το fast.com και μου έδινε 20-25 για το 2,4 (από 40-42 που ειχα αρχικα) ενώ το 5,0 συνέχιζε να είναι καρφωμένο στα 46mbps!

Από την Vodafone δεν μου είπαν κάτι ιδιαίτερο... Έκανα restart στο router και τα σχετικά, χωρις κάποια βελτίωση...
Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο θέμα? Κάποια συμβουλή?

(έπαιξα λίγο με τα κανάλια από τις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ άλλα δεν είχα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας... Έκανα αναβάθμιση γραμμής από ADSL 24αρα σε VDSL 50αρα. Από την Vodafone μου έστειλαν το H-300s. Έγινε σήμερα η μεταφορά της γραμμής, βάζω πάνω το modem και συνδέομαι κανονικά από το κινητό μου και στο 2,4 όσο και 5,0 δίκτυο.
> 
> Με μοναδική συσκευή συνδεόμενη το κινητό μου, τρέχοντας το fast.com για το 2,4 μου έδινε download speed 40mbps και το 5.0 46mbps! Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone για να αλλάξουμε password κτλ.... Όλα καλά που λέτε...
> 
> Καμία ώρα μετά πήγα να συνδέσω το PS4 στο wifi 2.4 (2 μέτρα από router) και μου βγάζει download speed 20mbps! Ξαναέτρεξα το fast.com και μου έδινε 20-25 για το 2,4 (από 40-42 που ειχα αρχικα) ενώ το 5,0 συνέχιζε να είναι καρφωμένο στα 46mbps!
> 
> Από την Vodafone δεν μου είπαν κάτι ιδιαίτερο... Έκανα restart στο router και τα σχετικά, χωρις κάποια βελτίωση...
> Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο θέμα? Κάποια συμβουλή?
> 
> (έπαιξα λίγο με τα κανάλια από τις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ άλλα δεν είχα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα)


H μπάντα στα 2,4 GHz, όταν υπάρχουν πολλά γειτονικά ρουτερ, σέρνεται... Γι αυτό υπάρχει και η 5αρα.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Τα Deco δουλεύουν είτε ως Router είτε ως απλά ΑΡ.
> Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει NAT, Firewall, Parental Control, QoS και γενικά όλες οι προχωρημένες λειτουργίες ενός router.
> Επίσης καλό είναι να απενεργοποιηθεί το Fast Roaming σε λειτουργία ΑΡ, καθώς έχουν παρατηρηθεί πολλά προβλήματα με συσκευές που δεν υποστηρίζουν τα σχετικά πρωτόκολλα (802.11r/v/k).


Φίλε Jkoukos με έσωσες δεν συνδεόταν η Smart TV και δεν μπορούσα να βρω τίποτα στο Internet , με το που έσβησα το Fast foaming μπήκε κατευθείαν, εντομεταξύ οι συσκευές εξακολουθούν να αλλάζουν Deco χωρίς πρόβλημα. Γενικός, τέλειο το Deco , έκλεισα τελείως το Wifi στο Router, όλα λειτουργούν τέλεια μέχρι στιγμής τα 5ghz τερματίζουν σε όλο το σπίτι, και τα 2.4 στην tv που είναι 10 μέτρα μακριά (από το main Deco) πιάνουν 33 mbps !, Battery drain δεν είχα παρατηρήσει, αλλά τώρα 100 % δεν θα υπάρχει. Γενικά είμαι παραπάνω από ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## galotzas

> Φίλε Jkoukos με έσωσες δεν συνδεόταν η Smart TV και δεν μπορούσα να βρω τίποτα στο Internet , με το που έσβησα το Fast foaming μπήκε κατευθείαν, εντομεταξύ οι συσκευές εξακολουθούν να αλλάζουν Deco χωρίς πρόβλημα. Γενικός, τέλειο το Deco , έκλεισα τελείως το Wifi στο Router, όλα λειτουργούν τέλεια μέχρι στιγμής τα 5ghz τερματίζουν σε όλο το σπίτι, και τα 2.4 στην tv που είναι 10 μέτρα μακριά (από το main Deco) πιάνουν 33 mbps !, Battery drain δεν είχα παρατηρήσει, αλλά τώρα 100 % δεν θα υπάρχει. Γενικά είμαι παραπάνω από ευχαριστημένος.


Αδερφε να σε ρωτησω. Το ένα deco  στο περιπου ποσο καλυπτει.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Αδερφε να σε ρωτησω. Το ένα deco  στο περιπου ποσο καλυπτει.


Το μοντέλο που αγόρασα είναι το E4, διάλεξα το πακέτο που τo έχει προσφορά γνωστό κατάστημα τεχνολογίας στα 70 ευρώ και έχει 2 Decos. Το σπίτι είναι 110 τετραγωνικά και έχω τοποθετήσει το ένα Deco στο Σαλόνι και το άλλο δίπλα από το H300s στο δωμάτιο μου, ή απόσταση μεταξύ τον deco είναι στο περίπου 9-10 μέτρα. Με το κινητό μου και το tablet το σήμα είναι κυρίως full και σε ελάχιστα σημεία  -1 γραμμή. Στα 5Ghz δεν έχω κάνει μέτρηση στο Speed test κάτω από 43 mbps (Ελληνικούς Server).

----------


## galotzas

> Το μοντέλο που αγόρασα είναι το E4, διάλεξα το πακέτο που τo έχει προσφορά γνωστό κατάστημα τεχνολογίας στα 70 ευρώ και έχει 2 Decos. Το σπίτι είναι 110 τετραγωνικά και έχω τοποθετήσει το ένα Deco στο Σαλόνι και το άλλο δίπλα από το H300s στο δωμάτιο μου, ή απόσταση μεταξύ τον deco είναι στο περίπου 9-10 μέτρα. Με το κινητό μου και το tablet το σήμα είναι κυρίως full και σε ελάχιστα σημεία  -1 γραμμή. Στα 5Ghz δεν έχω κάνει μέτρηση στο Speed test κάτω από 43 mbps (Ελληνικούς Server).


Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάξουμε τους DNS σε αυτόν τον κουβά;  :Thinking:

----------


## paanos

Όχι, μόνο στις συσκευές σου χειροκίνητα.

----------


## galotzas

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάξουμε τους DNS σε αυτόν τον κουβά;


Μονο με local dns. Δηλαδη κανα raspberrypi με pihole η οτιδηποτε local dns

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μονο με local dns. Δηλαδη κανα raspberrypi με pihole η οτιδηποτε local dns


Έχω βάλει στο PC από χθες τους DNS της Google, σήμερα έβαλα έναν της Cloudflare και για εναλλακτικό έναν της Google. Πάλι πρόβλημα είχε η Vodafone με την πρόσβαση σε ιστοσελίδες... Τουλάχιστον τώρα φαίνεται να έχει "στρώσει".

----------


## toketog

Χαίρεται, έχω καταφέρει να αποκτήσω κατά το ήμιση πρόσβαση σαν root user, να ανοίξω το SSH, να δω τους κωδικούς VoIP και να ξεκλειδώσω κάποιες έξτρα ρυθμίσεις. 

Για να βάλω τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά...Δεν έχω τον κωδικό του root αλλά κατάφερα ως ένα σημείο να το ξεγελάσω ότι είμαι root με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκλειδώσω αρκετές λειτουργίες, οι οποίες προστατεύονται από την Javascript του router μια αστεία if που την ξεγελάς για πλάκα. Σε αυτό το σημείο όμως να πω ότι ανάμεσα στις λειτουργίες που κατάφερα να "ξεκλειδώσω" ΔΕΝ είναι δυστυχώς το bridge mode.

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει PM να του πω την διαδικασία που ακολούθησα. Το σημαντικό είναι να ασχοληθεί κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις pen testing για να βρεθεί ο κωδικός του root

Για το λόγου το αληθές:

----------


## galotzas

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο απο εμένα για την προσπάθεια σου. Το πρωτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι και μεχρι εδω που εισαι αν παρουμε ενα μοντεμ του εμποριου λογικα εχουμε voip?
Το δευτερο ειναι οτι βλεπω πανω root user να εχει κανει login. Αν κανεις export το config μηπως με καποιο editor το τσιμπήσεις?

Και παλι συγχαρητηρια

----------


## toketog

Υποθέτω πως ναι. Για το voip σηκώνει δεύτερη ip το ρουτεράκι απο ένα internal "local" δίκτυο της vodafone. Αν ρυθμίσεις δεύτερο wan interface και πάρει 2η ip απο αυτό το δίκτυο λογικά θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις. Δυστηχώς δεν έχω άλλο vdsl modem/router για  να το δικιμάσω

----------


## ThReSh

Κι οι καμπίνες της Vodafone νομίζω ότι δίνουν παραπάνω ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## x_undefined

Ναι, και σε Vodafone συγχρονίζουν πιο πάνω. Μόνο ΟΤΕ με το σταγονόμετρο :P

----------


## DOU

Πολλες αποσυνδεσεις και σημερα στα καλα καθουμενα.

----------


## soupis88

Την τελευταία μια εβδομάδα ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε να μου κάνει κι εμένα αποσυνδέσεις.Καλεσα στα κεντρικά και μου έστειλαν τεχνικό να το δει.Μετρησε τη γραμμή από το καφαο και ήταν καθαρή.Στη συνέχεια μέτρησε και από την πρίζα μου και εκεί είδε μερικά σφάλματα όπως είπε.Του λέω να τόσο καιρό δεν είχα θέμα τώρα ξαφνικά χαλάς η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού μου.Γνωμη μου είναι ότι δεν φταει καμία καλωδίωση απλά η Vodafone.Δεν γίνεται στα καλά καθούμενα από εκεί που δεν είχα αποσύνδεση να έχω ίσα με 7 αποσυνδεσεις τη μέρα.Πλεον η βλάβη μου είναι υπό παρακολούθηση περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο να φτγ από αυτούς.

----------


## dimangelid

> Την τελευταία μια εβδομάδα ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε να μου κάνει κι εμένα αποσυνδέσεις.Καλεσα στα κεντρικά και μου έστειλαν τεχνικό να το δει.Μετρησε τη γραμμή από το καφαο και ήταν καθαρή.Στη συνέχεια μέτρησε και από την πρίζα μου και εκεί είδε μερικά σφάλματα όπως είπε.Του λέω να τόσο καιρό δεν είχα θέμα τώρα ξαφνικά χαλάς η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού μου.Γνωμη μου είναι ότι δεν φταει καμία καλωδίωση απλά η Vodafone.Δεν γίνεται στα καλά καθούμενα από εκεί που δεν είχα αποσύνδεση να έχω ίσα με 7 αποσυνδεσεις τη μέρα.Πλεον η βλάβη μου είναι υπό παρακολούθηση περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο να φτγ από αυτούς.


Φυσικά και μπορεί τόσο καιρό να μην είχε θέματα η καλωδίωση και να απέκτησε ξαφνικά. Όλα γίνονται. Δεν φταίνε για όλα οι πάροχοι.

----------


## nOiz

> Φυσικά και μπορεί τόσο καιρό να μην είχε θέματα η καλωδίωση και να απέκτησε ξαφνικά. Όλα γίνονται. Δεν φταίνε για όλα οι πάροχοι.


Amen to that  :Worthy:

----------


## soupis88

> Φυσικά και μπορεί τόσο καιρό να μην είχε θέματα η καλωδίωση και να απέκτησε ξαφνικά. Όλα γίνονται. Δεν φταίνε για όλα οι πάροχοι.


Τα ιδια μας ελεγε η FORTHNET πριν απο κανα εφταρη χρονια μας εβαλε αλλαξαμε πριζες  και μολις  φυγαμε και δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα με τη CYTA.Μολις τη Cyta την πηρε και η VODAFONE αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Πηγαμε και ΟΤΕ μια περιοδο στο ιδιο σπιτι που εχω τωρα προβλημα και δεν ειχαμε καμια αποσυνδεση.Πιστεψε δεν ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσης ειναι θεμα VODAFONE 100%

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα ιδια μας ελεγε η FORTHNET πριν απο κανα εφταρη χρονια μας εβαλε αλλαξαμε πριζες  και μολις  φυγαμε και δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα με τη CYTA.Μολις τη Cyta την πηρε και η VODAFONE αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Πηγαμε και ΟΤΕ μια περιοδο στο ιδιο σπιτι που εχω τωρα προβλημα και δεν ειχαμε καμια αποσυνδεση.Πιστεψε δεν ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσης ειναι θεμα VODAFONE 100%


Ειδικά στο VDSL είναι αρκετά πιθανό να είναι θέμα εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης. Μην πω περισσότερες φορές από "θέμα VODAFONE", μιας και αν ο χαλκός του ΟΤΕ ανάμεσα στο σπίτι και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ/Καμπίνα έχει πρόβλημα, δεν το λες και "θέμα VODAFONE".

----------


## sdikr

> Τα ιδια μας ελεγε η FORTHNET πριν απο κανα εφταρη χρονια μας εβαλε αλλαξαμε πριζες  και μολις  φυγαμε και δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα με τη CYTA.Μολις τη Cyta την πηρε και η VODAFONE αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Πηγαμε και ΟΤΕ μια περιοδο στο ιδιο σπιτι που εχω τωρα προβλημα και δεν ειχαμε καμια αποσυνδεση.Πιστεψε δεν ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσης ειναι θεμα VODAFONE 100%


Και πολλοί έχουν πει το μα δεν μπορεί να φταίει η καλωδίωση μου,  έλα όμως που φταίει

----------


## txb

Όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά αγαπητέ μου μέχρι να χαλάσουνε ψάξτε πάντως με την καλωδίωση σου μήπως έχει θεματακι

----------


## dimangelid

> Την τελευταία μια εβδομάδα ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε να μου κάνει κι εμένα αποσυνδέσεις.Καλεσα στα κεντρικά και μου έστειλαν τεχνικό να το δει.Μετρησε τη γραμμή από το καφαο και ήταν καθαρή.Στη συνέχεια μέτρησε και από την πρίζα μου και εκεί είδε μερικά σφάλματα όπως είπε.Του λέω να τόσο καιρό δεν είχα θέμα τώρα ξαφνικά χαλάς η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού μου.Γνωμη μου είναι ότι δεν φταει καμία καλωδίωση απλά η Vodafone.Δεν γίνεται στα καλά καθούμενα από εκεί που δεν είχα αποσύνδεση να έχω ίσα με 7 αποσυνδεσεις τη μέρα.Πλεον η βλάβη μου είναι υπό παρακολούθηση περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο να φτγ από αυτούς.


Να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα. Οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Μόνο του ΟΤΕ έχουν. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μέτρησαν είτε στον κατανεμητή στον χώρο σου, είτε στην κολώνα, είτε στο κουτί μετά την κολώνα πριν μπει το καλώδιο στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## soupis88

> Να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα. Οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Μόνο του ΟΤΕ έχουν. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μέτρησαν είτε στον κατανεμητή στον χώρο σου, είτε στην κολώνα, είτε στο κουτί μετά την κολώνα πριν μπει το καλώδιο στο σπίτι σου.


Με τον τεχνικο της Vodafone που ηρθε σπιτι μου μετρησε απο τον κατανεμητη αν το λεω σωστα που ειναι κατω στην πολυκατοικια μου κια εκει ερχοταν κανονικα οπως κια πανω στο διαμερισμα μου αλλαξε την πριζα με μια αλλη πιο καινουργια που ειχα βαλει σε αλλο δωματιο και ετσι πηγαινε και πιο καλα οπως μου ειπε αλλα οχι οτι ειχε θεμα η καλωδιωση μου.Ο τεχνικος στην αναφορα που εδωσε στην Vodafone και αντιγραφο της εχω κι εγω εγραψε οτι ηρθε ειδε δεν βρηκε κατι περιεργο εκτος απ οκαποια σφαλματα και οτι η ταχυτητα ηταν κανονικη.Εγω ειχα κρατησει το τηλεφωνο του και τον καλεσα και σημερα και του ειπα οτι απο χθες που εφυγες ειχα γυρω στις 20 αποσυνδεσεις.Εδω και ενα 12ωρο η γραμμη σταθεροποιηθηκε απο μονη της ξαφνικα και δεν εχω ουτε μια.Η απαντηση του τεχνικους ηταν οτι εγω την αναφορα μου την εκανα στην εταιρια και εφοσον αν σου κανει παλι πρεπει να δηλωθει ως βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ να ερθουν τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ  να πανε δλδ στο ΚΑΦΑΟ.
Υ.Γ στην περιοχη μου εχουν ξεσκιστει να σκαβουν απο την Cosmote για να περνανε οπτικες ινες δεν ξερω αν σχετιζεται αυτο με τις αποσυνδεσεις.Σημερα που εβρεξε δεν δουλεψαν τα συνεργεια που βαζουν οπτικες ειναι κι εγω δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις αλλα πως γινεται χθες το βραδυ στις 9 να κανει τη μια αποσυνδεση με  την αλλη και εδω και 12 ωρες να μην εχει κανει ουτε μια ενω τις προηγουμενες μερες να κανει ανα 4 ωρες ?

----------


## paanos

Αν περνάνε οπτικές ίνες σε καμπίνα ίσως να σε επηρεάζει προσωρινά γιατί ουσιαστικά αλλάζει το κουτί που βγαίνει η σύνδεση σου.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να έκαναν και καμιά ζημιά, οπότε κάνε υπομονή.

----------


## Michael Junction

> Την τελευταία μια εβδομάδα ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε να μου κάνει κι εμένα αποσυνδέσεις.Καλεσα στα κεντρικά και μου έστειλαν τεχνικό να το δει.Μετρησε τη γραμμή από το καφαο και ήταν καθαρή.Στη συνέχεια μέτρησε και από την πρίζα μου και εκεί είδε μερικά σφάλματα όπως είπε.Του λέω να τόσο καιρό δεν είχα θέμα τώρα ξαφνικά χαλάς η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού μου.Γνωμη μου είναι ότι δεν φταει καμία καλωδίωση απλά η Vodafone.Δεν γίνεται στα καλά καθούμενα από εκεί που δεν είχα αποσύνδεση να έχω ίσα με 7 αποσυνδεσεις τη μέρα.Πλεον η βλάβη μου είναι υπό παρακολούθηση περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο να φτγ από αυτούς.


Και εγώ δεν είχα σχεδόν καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις (μια την εβδομάδα στην χειρότερη περίπτωση) με ΟΤΕ και στα καλά καθούμενα από την στιγμή που έβαλα vodafone άρχισα να έχω από τρεις έως δεκάδες αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα. Γι αυτό παρακολουθώ αυτό το νήμα για να δω τι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ. Τελικά μου στείλανε το tp link 100v και οι αποσυνδέσεις έχουν μειωθεί κατακόρυφα αλλά όχι εντελώς. Επομένως πιστεύω και το ρούτερ ήταν παράγοντας του προβλήματος. Αφήνω όλα τα σενάρια ανοιχτά και δεν αποκλείω τίποτα, με εξαίρεση την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, γιατί η πιθανότητα να έβγαλε βλάβη την ίδια στιγμή που συνδέθηκε η vodafone είναι απειροελάχιστη.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η ερώτηση είναι, και δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά, κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμο η Vodafone να σε "δεσμεύει" με το δικό της CPE μη δίνοντας την δυνατότητα για PPPoE Passthrough ?
> 
> Έχει καταφύγει κανείς στην ΕΕΤΤ για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα;


Ότι θέλουν κάνουν, δικιά τους η εταιρία, δικός τους και ο αποκλειστικός εξοπλισμός, τον έχω έτσι σου λένε για να μην μπορείς να τον πειράζεις και τον χαλάς. Άλλωστε σε ελεύθερη αγορά είμαστε, σου λένε ότι αν δεν σου αρέσει μπορείς να πας σε άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η ερώτηση είναι, και δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά, κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμο η Vodafone να σε "δεσμεύει" με το δικό της CPE μη δίνοντας την δυνατότητα για PPPoE Passthrough ?
> 
> Έχει καταφύγει κανείς στην ΕΕΤΤ για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα;


Μάλλον σε κάτι άλλο θέλεις να αναφερθείς.
Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία είναι καθαρά θέμα κατασκευαστή και πολλά router του εμπορίου δεν την έχουν.

Αλλά και πάλι αυτό είναι άσχετο, καθώς ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει, για να δουλέψει πρέπει ο πάροχος να επιτρέπει ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ από διαφορετικές συσκευές στην ίδια γραμμή, με την κάθε μία να αποκτά την δικιά της δημόσια ΙΡ.
Αυτό όμως αφορά καθαρά δική του επιλογή και δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός στον πλανήτη που να τον υποχρεώνει, αφού θα ήθελε επιπλέον πόρους, τεχνικούς και οικονομικούς.

Η σύμβαση που έχουμε αφορά παροχή υπηρεσίας για σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, μέσω μιας δημόσιας διεύθυνσης, κάτι που μας δίδεται.

Κάποιοι έχουν επιλέξει μέχρι σήμερα να δίνουν αυτή την δυνατότητα, άλλοι με περιορισμό και άλλοι καθόλου.

----------


## ios46

Σε στάνταρτς όπως και απο network equipment vendors αν δείς η φωνή (UDP -RTP packets) προτείνεται  να έχει:
 - σε L2, CoS/802.1p 5
 - σε L3 IP precedence 5 ή DSCP 46

Για το Voice signaling προτείνετε χαμηλότερη τιμή, όμως σε κάποια (RFCs πχ rfc4594) θα βρείς ακόμα και το Voice Signallng με L3 IP DSCP CS5 (όχι όμως με priority queuing όπως τα UDP-RTP packets). Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν προτείνετε να μαρκάρεις σε L2/L3 με τιμή 6 (CoS/IP precedence/DSCP), τα προτόκκολα που χρειάζετε το κάνουν απο μόνα τους, ενώ συχνά-πυκνά οι συσκευές χρησιμοποιούν dedicated h/w - s/w queues για την διαχείρηση (ξεχωριστά) αυτών των πακέτων με το σχετικό marking μιας και είναι ζωτικής σημασίας. 
Γενικά σε QoS προτείνεται να xρησιμοποιείς τις τιμές απο 5 και κάτω.

----------


## gliout145

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Εχω ένα θέμα..Δεν ξέρω εαν οφείλεται στο router....Εδώ και 2 ημέρες ήρθα στην vodafone με το πακέτο 50 vdsl...

Απο τότε αντιμετωπίζω ενα θέμα, που δεν μπορώ να το λύσω.  Προσπαθώ να μπώ στο cod warzone και απλά δεν μπορώ...Πριν με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα...

Πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάτι?

Το UPnP είναι ανοικτό...Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το θέμα είναι στο router, γιατί και τώρα που μιλάμε, φίλο μου με οτενετ μπήκε και εμένα με πετάει έξω...Ενω στο κανονικό COD μπαίνω κανονικά!

Update:Μετά απο επανεκκίνηση σήμερα το θέμα μέχρι στιγμής λύθηκε..Βέβαια όντως τα κινητά χάνουν μπαταρία σαν τρελά!

----------


## grsaint13

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Link για τις διαφορές, μπορούν να λειτουργούν παράλληλα.


Πολύ κατατοπιστικά άρθρα και σε ευχαριστώ. Ωστόσο, δεν λύνουν την απορία μου για το γεγονός ότι το ένα κινητό δεν βλέπει το 5 αφού βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα στο ρούτερ!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πολύ κατατοπιστικά άρθρα και σε ευχαριστώ. Ωστόσο, δεν λύνουν την απορία μου για το γεγονός ότι το ένα κινητό δεν βλέπει το 5 αφού βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα στο ρούτερ!


Ποιο κινητό είναι;; λειτουργεί στα 5 GHz;;

----------


## grsaint13

> Ποιο κινητό είναι;; λειτουργεί στα 5 GHz;;


Huawei P9 lite 2017. Υποθέτω ότι εκεί εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα...

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν έχει 5GHz.

----------


## gliout145

Tο μήνυμα Providing DHCP information to a requesting station has failed (H003) τι σημαίνει??



Επίσης στην παρακάτω σελίδα:https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/p...s-plirofories/

αναφέρει οτι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον δικό μας εξοπλισμό...Αρα πως θα γίνει αυτό αν δεν μας δώσουν τους κωδικούς?

----------


## paanos

Αναφερει:



> Όχι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να αγοράσετε εξοπλισμό Vodafone Home, αν διαθέτετε δικό σας εξοπλισμό modem/router μπορείτε να τον χρησιμοποιήσετε κανονικά.


Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι εννοεί τον εξοπλισμό που πουλάει στους πελάτες ADSL. Οι πελάτες 3play, VDSL ή VoIP παίρνουν εξοπλισμό χωρίς χρέωση και όπως λέει στο συμβόλαιο, δεν έχει υποχρέωση η Vodafone να παρέχει υποστήριξη για εξοπλισμό τρίτου.

----------


## jkoukos

Το FAQ αναφέρεται γενικά και όχι ειδικά ανά περίπτωση. Στους όρους που υπογράφουμε, ρητά αναφέρει ότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας εξοπλισμό, αλλά:



> Κατ’ εξαίρεση των ανωτέρω, σε περίπτωση παροχής στον Πελάτη α) υπηρεσίας τηλεφωνίας στην οποία η δρομολόγηση των τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων γίνεται μέσω του Τηλεπικοινωνιακού Εξοπλισμού, και β) Υπηρεσίας Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης, είναι *απαραίτητη* η αγορά από την Εταιρεία του αναγκαίου Τηλεπικοινωνιακού Εξοπλισμού.


Με απλά λόγια, όπου παίζει VoIP ή IPTV, υποχρεωτικά θέλουμε τον εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας.

----------


## ios46

> Tο μήνυμα Providing DHCP information to a requesting station has failed (H003) τι σημαίνει??


To CPE (modem/router) λειτουργεί και ώς DHCP sever στο LAN του χρήστη (by default) και υποθέτω πως για κάποιο λόγο μάλλον δεν ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία απόδοσης IPv4 διευθύνσεως, default gateway και DNS σε "πελάτες" (πχ PC, smartphone κλπ) στο LAN μέσω της διαδικάσιας του DHCP.

Αν έχεις και άλλη/ες συσκευές που έχουν χρέη DHCP server στο ίδιο LAN, θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει στο DHCP discover απο κάποιον DHCP client να απαντάνε όλοι οι DHCP servers απλά η απόδοση διευθύνσεων και λοιπών ρυθμίσεων να γίνεται απο έναν, αυτόν που διαλέγει ο DHCP client. 

Aν δεν έχεις άλλες συσκευές που έχουν χρέη DHCP server στο LAN, δοκίμασε να δείς αν πέρνει ρυθμίσεις μέσω DHCP server και συγκεκριμένα απ' το CPE, ενώ στο CPE (H300s) θα μπορείς να δείς σε ποιές συσκευές έχει δώσει ρυθμίσεις μέσω DHCP στο σχετικό menu (Κατάσταση LAN).

----------


## gliout145

ΣΑς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...
Οσον αφορά το μήνυμα, έδωσα σταθερή ΙΡ στο xbox και δεν μου βγάζει αυτό, το μήμυμα αλλά τα παρακάτω:

2020-04-04 13:09:41 _606004_ User 192.168.2.19 has successfully logged into web-ui (G101)
2020-04-04 12:58:21 _606004_ The HG tries to contact the ACS (A103)
2020-04-04 12:56:39 _606007_ Account (..................) Registered on (********5.52)
2020-04-04 12:52:57 _606006_ WLAN station did not connect: MAC-address: 90:97:F3:3E:B1:82 (W001)
2020-04-04 12:44:00 _606006_ WLAN station successfully connected to 5GHz band. MAC-address: A4:FC:77:58:19:35 (W020)


Επίσης ενω, έχω ΝΑΤ Type Open στο Xbox, στο WARZONE και μόνο, δεν με συνδέει με τίποτα!

Πρέπει να ανοίξω και τις θύρες όπως λέει το support στο xbox?

----------


## paanos

Κρύψε το τηλέφωνο σου αρχικά από τα logs.
Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο πάντως.
Πρέπει να ανοίξεις και τις θύρες μέσα από το ρούτερ αφού το λέει το support.

----------


## gliout145

> Κρύψε το τηλέφωνο σου αρχικά από τα logs.
> Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο πάντως.
> Πρέπει να ανοίξεις και τις θύρες μέσα από το ρούτερ αφού το λέει το support.




To έκρυψα...Ευχαριστώ..

Απο εδώ ανοίγω τις θύρες σωστά?

Την UDP 80 δεν μπορώ να την ανοίξω όμως!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213472

----------


## a1gr

thanks @jkoukos !

Μιας και στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, αν και παίζουν κάποια VPN - είναι όλα client όμως, τελικά η πιο απλή λύση ήταν να συνδεθεί τo mikrotik σε 1 LAN port του H300s με 2-3 ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις σε routing/NAT, πάντα στο mikrotik.

----------


## herc2u

Μια βοηθεια ρε παιδια σε μενα τον νουμπα...
Ειχα το Vodafone full σημα και δουλευε μια χαρα με το προηγουμενο modem. Τωρα κουμπωσα αυτο γιατι εκανα αναβαθμιση στη γραμμη σε VDSL (επιτελους μπηκε και η Νικαια στον χαρτη γιατι μεχρι τωρα επιανα 4mbps..) και δεν μπορει να συγχρονισει το full σημα.
Ξερει καποιος κατι??
Να πω οτι απο συνδεσμολογια δεν αλλαξα τιποτα....εβγαλα το παλιο και εβαλα το κανουργιο.
Δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να αλλαξω και τα φιλτρακια ή αν αυτα που εχει το modem μεσα ειναι 'ειδικα' αλλα internet εχω κανονικα στο σπιτι, μονο to full σημα δεν συγχρονιζει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## paanos

Το βάζεις σε μια από τις 3 κίτρινες θύρες φαντάζομαι και όχι στην κόκκινη.
Οι συσκευές σου μήπως υποστηρίζουν το wifi calling; Είναι ο αντικαταστάτης του full σημα.

----------


## herc2u

Ναι το εχω βαλει στις Ethernet οχι στη WAN.
Το ξερω για το wifi calling αλλα χρειαζομαι το full σημα γιατι εχω μια παλια συσκευη (εταιρικο) που δεν το υποστηριζει.
Συν οτι χωρις αυτο πρεπει να βαζω και να βγαζω συνεχεια τα κινητα στο flight mode αλλιως πεθαινει η μπαταρια ψαχνωντας συνεχεια για σημα.

Με το παλιο modem της vodafone λειτουργει κανονικα. στην εξυπηρετηση που πηρα μου ειπαν οτι εχουν δοκιμασει το vdsl modεm και λειτουργει κανονικα με το full σημα.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....

----------


## paanos

Δες στο παλιό σου ρουτερ, έχει ανοιχτή κάποια θύρα; Αν ναι, ενεργοποίησε την ίδια και στο φουλ σήμα.
Επίσης δοκίμασε να κάνεις reset το φουλ σημα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πλέον μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις από το my account.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα..εχω το h300s τις vodafone στην vdsl 50 γραμμή μου..και επειδή θέλω να κάνω επέκταση το σημα μου σκέφτομαι να πάρω ενα accent point τωρα το ερώτημα ειναι το εξεις επειδη ειμαι άσχετος... Εχω το ac52u τις asus κανει για αυτην την δουλειά η χρειάζεται να πάρω αλλο ρουτερ? Προσπαθώ να το συνδέσω αλλα δεν βγαζω άκρη...εχω lan καλώδιο συνδεμενο σε powerline tp link οπου μεταφέρω την γραμμή στο δωματιο και συνδέω απο το Powerline το καλώδιο στην lan θύρα του asus ειναι σωστα? Απο. Εκει και Περα τι πρέπει να κανω για να δουλέψει σαν accent point?

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα..εχω το h300s τις vodafone στην vdsl 50 γραμμή μου..και επειδή θέλω να κάνω επέκταση το σημα μου σκέφτομαι να πάρω ενα accent point τωρα το ερώτημα ειναι το εξεις επειδη ειμαι άσχετος... Εχω το ac52u τις asus κανει για αυτην την δουλειά η χρειάζεται να πάρω αλλο ρουτερ? Προσπαθώ να το συνδέσω αλλα δεν βγαζω άκρη...εχω lan καλώδιο συνδεμενο σε powerline tp link οπου μεταφέρω την γραμμή στο δωματιο και συνδέω απο το Powerline το καλώδιο στην lan θύρα του asus ειναι σωστα? Απο. Εκει και Περα τι πρέπει να κανω για να δουλέψει σαν accent point?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post5871015

----------


## kracken_74

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
Μόλις σήμερα μου έστειλε η Vodafone κι εμένα το H300S, έχω μια ερώτηση με το USB που διαθέτει...
Μπορώ να συνδέσω έναν εξωτερικό δίσκο με USB ώστε να υπάρχει πρόσβασει μέσω Wifi αλλα και LAN σε διάφορα αρχεία; και αν ναι πως;

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## paanos

Συνδέεις τον σκληρό πάνω στην θύρα και από το μενού του ρούτερ πήγαινε Ρυθμίσεις > κοινή χρήση περιεχομένου > πρωτόκολλο μεταφοράς αρχειου

----------


## galotzas

Εχω ανοιξει το config του H300S με ενα advanced editor σε arch και βλεπω το εξης.



Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να κανουμε κατι?    :Worthy:

----------


## paanos

Τι ψάχνεις να βρεις;

----------


## galotzas

> Τι ψάχνεις να βρεις;


root password

----------


## MTR

Το δικό μου έσβησε ξαφνικά πριν τρεις μέρες και από ότι είδα κάηκε ενώ το έχω πάνω σε UPS.
Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τεχνικό, μου έκαναν εκτροπή κλίσης μέχρι να έρθει νέο (παρέλαβα χτες) και στην κουβέντα μαζί του ανάφερα για το προβληματικό wifi που έχει το router σχετικά με το drain battery που παρουσιάζει και μου είπε ότι το γνωρίζουν το θέμα αλλά δεν ήξερε αν θα το διορθώσουν.
Μου είπε επίσης ότι θα σημειώσει στην αίτηση να μου στείλουν διαφορετικό router (έχουν ένα καινούργιο που δοκιμάζουν αλλά δεν είπε ποιο) αλλά και ότι η αποθήκη δεν παίρνει υπόψη τις σημειώσεις τους για το ποιο router να στείνουν.
Τελικά όπως καταλάβατε πάλι το ίδιο χρέπι παρέλαβα...

Επίσης ερώτηση, πως αλλάζει η ώρα και η ημερομηνία του router σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποιος π.χ. να ενεργοποιήσει γονικό έλεγχο ή ποιες ώρες θα είναι ανοιχτό το wifi? Στην "Κατάσταση και Υποστήριξη" βλέπω κάτω-κάτω ότι το router Βρίσκεται ακόμα στο 1970...  :Razz:

----------


## JpegXguy

> Εχω ανοιξει το config του H300S με ενα advanced editor σε arch και βλεπω το εξης.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να κανουμε κατι?


Είναι encrypted. Ανάλογα με το αν το scheme είναι παρόμοιο με άλλα router υπάρχουν ιδέες. (Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα βέβαια)
Μπορεί να μας δώσει hint το javascript του router (εαν φαίνεται τ οκομματι που διαχειρίζεται το encryption)
Στείλε και στο antichat forum που ασχολούνται με αυτά

----------


## drspiros

Παιδιά, προσπαθώ να συνδέσω την ip κάμερά μου στο router για απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο χωρίς επιτυχία. Η κάμερα έχει δικό της address, η δε port της είναι η 80 (η οποία είναι κλειστή στο ρούτερ). Δηλ. η πρόσβαση απ' έξω γινόταν ως εξής: http://server.of.the.camera:80. Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω port χωρίς επιτυχία. Χρησιμοποίησα την λειτουργία DMZ με την οποία κατάφερα να έχω πρόσβαση εξ αποστάσεως χρησιμοποποιώντας την public IP, αλλά από τη στιγμή που αυτή αλλάζει κάθε τόσο, είναι δώρον-άδωρον. Καμιά ιδέα;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## paanos

> εκει λεει power off


Αν το κλείσεις από το κουμπί το βγάζει αυτό. 
Όταν το κάνει ξανά μην το κλείσεις από το κουμπί και δες ξανά τι είχε ως αιτία.

Νέος πελάτης δεν ήμουν (είχα ADSL) αλλά τέτοιο θέμα δεν είχα στις αρχές, όλα ρολόι παίζανε (και παίζουνε) από την αρχή.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> καταλαβα ε δε θα κατσω να ασχοληθω αλλο γιατι με βλεπω στο τελος να νοικιαζω αποθηκη για τα ρουτερ χαχα


Χαχαχαχα σε νιώθω άπειρα  :ROFL:

----------


## txb

> Αν το κλείσεις από το κουμπί το βγάζει αυτό. 
> Όταν το κάνει ξανά μην το κλείσεις από το κουμπί και δες ξανά τι είχε ως αιτία.
> 
> Νέος πελάτης δεν ήμουν (είχα ADSL) αλλά τέτοιο θέμα δεν είχα στις αρχές, όλα ρολόι παίζανε (και παίζουνε) από την αρχή.


οχι φιλε μου δεν το εχω κλεισει ποτε απο το κουμπι αυτο το κανει απο μονο του καθε 2-3 μερες το πολυ και βγαζει ως αιτιολογια power off

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Αν το κλείσεις από το κουμπί το βγάζει αυτό. 
> Όταν το κάνει ξανά μην το κλείσεις από το κουμπί και δες ξανά τι είχε ως αιτία.
> 
> Νέος πελάτης δεν ήμουν (είχα ADSL) αλλά τέτοιο θέμα δεν είχα στις αρχές, όλα ρολόι παίζανε (και παίζουνε) από την αρχή.


Πάντα λέει PowerOff..

----------


## akilleas

Και εγώ παιδιά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο, εκτός από την κατανάλωση μπαταρίας που κι αυτή έχει μειωθεί αισθητά με την αναβάθμιση του περσινού Μαρτίου εάν θυμάμαι καλά.



Και το έκλεισα εγώ γιατί ήθελα να αλλάξω την πρίζα.

----------


## aitos

paides επανερχομαι γιατο  vpn  ....exei kαποιος γνωση γιατι την100 ρα την κανει 50 αρα ? με πληρωμενο προγραμα οχι free kai δυο-τρια που δοκιμασα τα ιδια μηπως ειναι οριο τα 50?? αν εχει καποιος προγραμα που διατηρει την 100 ρα  ασ το γραψει παρακαλω

----------


## x69pr

Νομίζω τι καλύτερο από το να στείλεις mail στον provider και να ρωτήσεις. Όπως τα λες, το όριο είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και σταθερο, οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι throttling για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## DjTony

Πως μπορώ να βάλω άλλο ρουτερ πίσω από Το  συγκεκριμένο; έχουμε κάποιον οδηγό;

----------


## teirecias

καλοι μου φιλοι ..
καπου διαβασα οτι το συγκεγκιμενο ρουτερ δεν υποστηριζει λειτουργια bridge.
γνωριζει κανεις εαν θα μπορουσε να λειτουργησει ως ασυρματο repeater ?
κι αν ναι ποια ειναι η διαδικασια σεταρισματος ?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## paanos

Όχι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## ThReSh

Και να μπορούσε, σχεδόν όλοι το κράζουν για το WiFi του, οπότε θα ήταν αρκετά αναξιόπιστο για repeater...

----------


## YaWnX

Το WiFi που έχει είναι τελείως της πλάκας. Το τερματίζει στις αποσυνδεσεις.

Έβαλα το ΖΤΕ και τουλάχιστο αυτό λυθηκε.

----------


## Nick02

Και εγώ με 200αρα είχα πρόβλημα ταχύτητας με VPN (έπιανα 40 mbps). Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις στις ρυθμίσεις του VPN η σύνδεση να είναι UDP και όχι TCP , εγώ έτσι πιάνω 150-170 mbps.

----------


## aitos

> Και εγώ με 200αρα είχα πρόβλημα ταχύτητας με VPN (έπιανα 40 mbps). Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις στις ρυθμίσεις του VPN η σύνδεση να είναι UDP και όχι TCP , εγώ έτσι πιάνω 150-170 mbps.


ωραια ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω

δυστηχως δεν συνδεεται με udp παρολο που το εχει στις επιλογες του.... ισως να αλλαξω κατι και στα windows?

----------


## Nick02

όταν λες δεν συνδέεται με udp εννόεις ότι ενώ το επιλέγεις σε γύρνα σε tcp ή ότι δεν βλέπεις διαφορά σε ταχύτητα; Πες αν θες το VPN σου μήπως φταίει η εφαρμογή. Δεν έχω windows οπότε δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά εφόσον έχεις βάλει τα προφίλ δεν πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Αα τώρα το κατάλαβα. Ναι έχεις δίκιο το έχω απενεργοποιημένο στο tp link άρα δεν θα μπορούσε να γινει αυτό που λέω ούτος η άλλος. Thanks!

----------


## aitos

παιδια εχω νεα για το vpn ....λοιπον το δωρεαν psiphon τερματιζει την 100 αρα στο downlowad χωρις κανενα περιορισμο alla αργει τις σελιδες στο σερφαρισμα 
το επι πληρωμη surfshark παει την γραμη στα 8.8 χωρις περιορισμους εννοειται και το σερφαρισμα πολυ καλο

αυτα ανακαλυψα μετα απο μερες ταλαιπωρια  :Smile:

----------


## papas68

έχω καταφέρει  να αποκτήσω τους κωδικούς voip του Η300S τις vodafone έχω και το fritz box 7530 και προσπαθώ να τους περάσω άλλα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ δείχνει ότι έχω σήμα τηλεφωνίας άλλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω η να πάρω κλήση μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει σας ευχαριστώ.Οι κωδικοί στο Η300S είναι στο αρχείο (sipctrl.log)

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ.

----------


## papas68

Τι να πω χίλια ευχαριστώ φίλε.Τελικα μετά από 3  reset το 7530 πήρε τους κωδικούς voip τις vodafone μονό τους κωδικούς έβαλα και έπαιξε έχασα λίγο ταχύτητα άλλα έχω πιο σταθερή γραμμή χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που βρήκα και είμαι και άσχετος.Οι κωδικοί στο Η300S είναι στο αρχείο (sipctrl.log)

----------


## raven_gr

ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάτι σχετικά με την IPTV της VODAFONE
επειδή όπως είχα πει σε προηγούμενο post ήθελα να αντικαταστήσω το H300s με το VIGOR 2862Vac που έχω, δημιούργησα ένα virtual wan στο router (vlan ID 837) για να λειτουργήσει η τηλεφωνία και στο τέλος όλα πήγαν καλά
λογικά θα έπρεπε να φτιάξω και το ανάλογο virtual wan (vlan ID 836) για την τηλεόραση ή να ζητήσω αλλαγή προφίλ για τον αποκωδικοποιητή της τηλεόρασης
μιλώντας με τεχνικό 2ου επιπέδου σχετικά με αυτό, ήταν κάθετος ότι σε TRIPLE PLAY πακέτα (όπως το δικό μου) το προφίλ στους αποκωδικοποιητές είναι "κλειδωμένο" να παίζει από το VLAN ID 836 και όχι από το 835 του Internet. 
πιο συγκεκριμένα το προφίλ στο 835 υπάρχει μόνο όταν η τηλεόραση δίνεται σαν ξεχωριστό πακέτο ή όταν δίνεται ο νέος αποκωδικοποιητής σε πακέτο ADSL(?).
επέμενε ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει προφίλ ωστόσο η τηλεόραση σε εμένα παίζει κανονικά χωρίς το αντίστοιχο virtual wan.  :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## txb

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα φίλε μου δηλαδή εσυ δεν δημιούργησες προφίλ για την τηλεόραση και έπαιξε ρυθμίζοντας μόνο κωδικους Ίντερνετ και voip? Ρωτάω διότι θέλω να αγοράσω ένα fritz box και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν παίζει η Vodafone tv

----------


## jkoukos

> μιλώντας με τεχνικό 2ου επιπέδου σχετικά με αυτό, ήταν κάθετος ότι σε TRIPLE PLAY πακέτα (όπως το δικό μου) το προφίλ στους αποκωδικοποιητές είναι "κλειδωμένο" να παίζει από το VLAN ID 836 και όχι από το 835 του Internet. 
> πιο συγκεκριμένα το προφίλ στο 835 υπάρχει μόνο όταν η τηλεόραση δίνεται σαν ξεχωριστό πακέτο ή όταν δίνεται ο νέος αποκωδικοποιητής σε πακέτο ADSL(?).
> επέμενε ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει προφίλ ωστόσο η τηλεόραση σε εμένα παίζει κανονικά χωρίς το αντίστοιχο virtual wan.


To VLAN ID παίζει σε συνδέσεις VDSL και έχει καθορισθεί σε όλους από τις νέες καμπίνες ως 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.
Από δικό τους DSLAM στο αστικό κέντρο, ο καθένας δίνει ότι θέλει και η Vodafone από εποχής HOL είχε 835 για Internet, 837 για IPTV και 836 για VoIP (δηλαδή IPTV και VoIP είναι ανάποδα).

Σε ADSL αντί του VLAN έχουμε VPI/VCI. Οι αντίστοιχες τιμές σε Vodafone είναι 8/35 για Internet, 8/37 για IPTV και 8/36 για VoIP.
Στο χωριό έχουμε ADSL σε PSTN γραμμή και IPTV με τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή. Οπότε έχουμε 2 PVC, τα 8/35 για Internet και 8/37 για IPTV.

Απορώ τι σου είπε ο τεχνικός και αν θέλεις απάντησε στην ερώτηση του txb, διότι επιβεβαιωμένα χωρίς το 8/37, δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.

----------


## raven_gr

> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα φίλε μου δηλαδή εσυ δεν δημιούργησες προφίλ για την τηλεόραση και έπαιξε ρυθμίζοντας μόνο κωδικους Ίντερνετ και voip? Ρωτάω διότι θέλω να αγοράσω ένα fritz box και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν παίζει η Vodafone tv


έχει ανεβάσει νομίζω κάποιος οδηγίες για το fritzbox και το IPTV της VODAFONE.
αν και παίζει η τηλεόραση μπήκα στον κόπο και έφτιαξα το Vritual wan και παίρνει IP/Gateways/Routes που θα έπρεπε να παίρνει από το VLAN ID 836 της IPTV (συγκρίνοντας με αυτά που έβλεπα από το H300s)
αν θα έπαιζε σωστά όμως δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω πλέον! θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω σε άλλη γραμμή.
επίσης σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης που έχεις για το προφιλ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με σιγουριά.





> To VLAN ID παίζει σε συνδέσεις VDSL και έχει καθορισθεί σε όλους από τις νέες καμπίνες ως 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.
> Από δικό τους DSLAM στο αστικό κέντρο, ο καθένας δίνει ότι θέλει και η Vodafone από εποχής HOL είχε 835 για Internet, 837 για IPTV και 836 για VoIP (δηλαδή IPTV και VoIP είναι ανάποδα).
> 
> Σε ADSL αντί του VLAN έχουμε VPI/VCI. Οι αντίστοιχες τιμές σε Vodafone είναι 8/35 για Internet, 8/37 για IPTV και 8/36 για VoIP.
> Στο χωριό έχουμε ADSL σε PSTN γραμμή και IPTV με τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή. Οπότε έχουμε 2 PVC, τα 8/35 για Internet και 8/37 για IPTV.
> 
> Απορώ τι σου είπε ο τεχνικός και αν θέλεις απάντησε στην ερώτηση του txb, διότι επιβεβαιωμένα χωρίς το 8/37, δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.


δεν ξέρω αν τα έγραψα μπερδεμένα αλλά εδώ στην τρέχουσα εγκατάσταση η VODAFONE δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα WIND άρα ισχύει το 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.
εγώ έχω φτιάξει μόνο το 835 (wan1) και το 837 (virtual Wan),
η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά (και τα ondemand) χωρίς το 836 και αφού έχει προηγηθεί η συνομιλία με τον τεχνικό που είπε ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η αλλαγή προφίλ στον αποκωδικοποιητή (άρα καποιος το έχει αλλάξει ενώ δεν έπρεπε :Wink: 
αυτό για το ADSL που παίζει από το 835 είναι λάθος διατύπωση και έχεις δίκιο, είναι από το 8/35. έχω παράδειγμα όπου στην επαρχεία σε ADSL έχω γνωστό που έχει σύνδεση COSMOTE (με router speedport 2i) και έχει βάλει τον αποκωδικοποιητή της VODAFONE από το πακέτο του στην πόλη και βλέπει κανονικά τηλεόραση με ondemand (δεν το έχει πάρει σαν σκέτο πακέτο Vodafone TV)

----------


## txb

> έχει ανεβάσει νομίζω κάποιος οδηγίες για το fritzbox και το IPTV της VODAFONE.
> αν και παίζει η τηλεόραση μπήκα στον κόπο και έφτιαξα το Vritual wan και παίρνει IP/Gateways/Routes που θα έπρεπε να παίρνει από το VLAN ID 836 της IPTV (συγκρίνοντας με αυτά που έβλεπα από το H300s)
> αν θα έπαιζε σωστά όμως δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω πλέον! θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω σε άλλη γραμμή.
> επίσης σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης που έχεις για το προφιλ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με σιγουριά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν τα έγραψα μπερδεμένα αλλά εδώ στην τρέχουσα εγκατάσταση η VODAFONE δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα WIND άρα ισχύει το 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.
> ...


σε καθε περιπτωση αν δε βρω ενα fritz να το δοκιμασω δεν ξερω αν θα παιξει σιγουρα...αν εχεις προχειρο το λινκ απο αυτον που το εκανε σε fritz θα σου ημουν υποχρεος

----------


## jkoukos

> δεν ξέρω αν τα έγραψα μπερδεμένα αλλά εδώ στην τρέχουσα εγκατάσταση η VODAFONE δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα WIND άρα ισχύει το 835 για Internet, 836 για IPTV και 837 για VoIP.


Σε συνδέσεις από καμπίνα FTTC οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, όλοι χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια λόγω του κανονισμού.
Σε συνδέσεις (ADSL ή VDSL) από δικό τους DSLAM στο αστικό κέντρο, δεν ορίζει απολύτως τίποτα ο κανονισμός και ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί ότι θέλει (γι' αυτό είναι ανάποδα οι τιμές σε IPTV και VoIP).




> εγώ έχω φτιάξει μόνο το 835 (wan1) και το 837 (virtual Wan),
> η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά (και τα ondemand) χωρίς το 836 και αφού έχει προηγηθεί η συνομιλία με τον τεχνικό που είπε ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η αλλαγή προφίλ στον αποκωδικοποιητή (άρα καποιος το έχει αλλάξει ενώ δεν έπρεπε


Στον αποκωδικοποιητή δεν υπάρχει καμία δυνατότητα ορισμού VLAN κλπ. 




> αυτό για το ADSL που παίζει από το 835 είναι λάθος διατύπωση και έχεις δίκιο, είναι από το 8/35. έχω παράδειγμα όπου στην επαρχεία σε ADSL έχω γνωστό που έχει σύνδεση COSMOTE (με router speedport 2i) και έχει βάλει τον αποκωδικοποιητή της VODAFONE από το πακέτο του στην πόλη και βλέπει κανονικά τηλεόραση με ondemand (δεν το έχει πάρει σαν σκέτο πακέτο Vodafone TV)


Έχω δοκιμάσει στο χωριό τον αποκωδικοποιητή:
α. Με άλλον Router, χωρίς το PVC 8/37 και δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.
β. Σε άλλη γραμμή Vodafone, χωρίς το PVC 8/37 και δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.

Επειδή η Vodafone αναφέρει ότι ο νέος αποκωδικοποιητής, δουλεύει και σε συνδέσεις άλλων παρόχων χωρίς ορισμό νέου PVC, απορώ μήπως την πρώτη φορά που ενεργοποιηθεί παίρνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μέσω της σύνδεσης και μετά δεν δουλεύει αλλού. Στην άδεια θα κάνω δοκιμές, ακόμη και με reset της συσκευής, μπας και βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## raven_gr

> Στον αποκωδικοποιητή δεν υπάρχει καμία δυνατότητα ορισμού VLAN κλπ. 
> 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει στο χωριό τον αποκωδικοποιητή:
> α. Με άλλον Router, χωρίς το PVC 8/37 και δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.
> β. Σε άλλη γραμμή Vodafone, χωρίς το PVC 8/37 και δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση.
> Επειδή η Vodafone αναφέρει ότι ο νέος αποκωδικοποιητής, δουλεύει και σε συνδέσεις άλλων παρόχων χωρίς ορισμό νέου PVC, απορώ μήπως την πρώτη φορά που ενεργοποιηθεί παίρνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μέσω της σύνδεσης και μετά δεν δουλεύει αλλού. Στην άδεια θα κάνω δοκιμές, ακόμη και με reset της συσκευής, μπας και βγάλω άκρη.


ο αποκωδικοποιητής προφανώς δεν έχει δυνατότητα ορισμού VLAN ωστόσο από "κάπου" κατεβάζει ένα αρχείο ρυθμίσεων και λειτουργεί ανάλογα με το αν θα "βλέπει" τον streaming server/IPTVSERVER μέσω internet ή μέσω του αντίστοιχου τοπικού LAN που του παρέχει το VLAN ID 836 ή το PVC 8/36.

κάτι που είχα παρατηρήσει με τον παλιό αποκωδικοποιητή και το είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα
σε σύνδεση ADSL με ρούτερ της VODAFONE (H108N 2.3) είχα ορίσει ο DHCP να μοιράζει dns του GRnet/opendns για να αποφύγω το lag που εμφανιζόταν στο άνοιγμα ιστοσελίδων τις βραδινές ώρες. Όταν έκανε boot ο παλιός αποκωδικοποιητής και δεν έβλεπε τον DNS της vodafone έβγαζε μήνυμα "σφάλμα εγκατάστασης πελάτη" (ενώ παράλληλα το VPI/VCI 8/37 του router είχε συνδεθεί και είχε πάρει IP).
όπότε έκλεινα τον αποκωδικοποιητή, έβαζα στον router το tick στην επίλογή ISP DNS και τον άνοιγα. μόλις ξεκινούσε να παίζει η τηλεόραση επανέφερα την επιλογή στον router ώστε όλες οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές να συνεχίζουν να παίρνουν τους "εξωτερικούς" DNS μέσω DHCP και λειτουργούσε μέχρι να λήξει το lease που έπαιρνε από το IPTV Interface!

----------


## Alex_Under

Είχα μία IP Camera την οποία την "έβγαζα προς τα έξω" μέσω του Port 8080. Από χτες αυτό σταμάτησε να παίζει.

Μπαίνω σε ένα Online Check Open Port Tool και μου λέει Denied Access.

Σας έτυχε και σας τίποτα παρόμοιο;
Μπορώ να τους πάρω να τους πω να ανοίξουν το Port?

----------


## raven_gr

> Είχα μία IP Camera την οποία την "έβγαζα προς τα έξω" μέσω του Port 8080. Από χτες αυτό σταμάτησε να παίζει.
> 
> Μπαίνω σε ένα Online Check Open Port Tool και μου λέει Denied Access.
> 
> Σας έτυχε και σας τίποτα παρόμοιο;
> Μπορώ να τους πάρω να τους πω να ανοίξουν το Port?



εσωτερικά σε camera/router οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οκ;

έχεις κάποιο dyndns/no-ip που ίσως δεν έχει ενημερωθεί;

δοκίμασες να κάνεις restart την κάμερα/ρουτερ ή και τα δύο

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Καλημέρα στην παρέα! Έχω υπερβολικό delay ή είναι φυσιολογικό; Σε speedtest δεν μου βγάζει ping πάνω από 7ms..

----------


## bleriot

Είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος από τη vodafone τις υπηρεσίες και την εξυπηρέτηση
αλλά



> Η300s 
> 
> Τι παραπανω χρειαζεστε ?? 
> 
> Εκτος αν εννοειτε οτι το ρουτερ ειναι στο σαλονι σας και δεν πιανει ασυρματα στο υπνοδωματιο που μεσολαβουν 3-4 τοιχοι.


Δεν έχει καλό wifi, μόλις συνδέω πάνω του το παλιό Η108 και το τοποθετώ δίπλα του, το σήμα βελτιώνεται αμέσως σε όλο το σπίτι και σταματάνε οι αποσυνδέσεις.
Αυτό νομίζω δείχνει που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα..




> To 14ήμερο ισχύει από την στιγμή της υπογραφής (ή online επιβεβαίωσης) και έως ότου ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία.


κατσε, μεσολάβησαν καποιες μέρες μέχρι να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό, να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και άλλες 3-4 μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η τηλεφωνία που ήταν κομμένη! Πως μετράει από τη στιγμή που αποδέχτηκα την προσφορά;

----------


## jkoukos

Διότι αυτό προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό που άλλαξε το 2018. Ισχύουν ένα από τα δύο παρακάτω:
α. Κάνεις αίτημα, υπογράφεται η σύμβαση και μπαίνει στο συρτάρι για 14 ημέρες, διάστημα στο οποίο έχεις δικαίωμα να υπαναχωρήσεις. Την 15η μέρα ξεκινά η όλη διαδικασία για ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης.
β. Κάνεις αίτημα, ρητά ζητώντας να ξεκινήσει άμεσα η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και υπογράφεται η σύμβαση. Τώρα χάνεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης, αλλά διατηρείς το δικαίωμα ακύρωσης εντός 14 ημερών, ωστόσο μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά δεν υπάρχει πισωγύρισμα.

----------


## ThReSh

Από την άλλη πόσοι εκμεταλλεύονται την υπαναχώρηση και πόσοι έχασαν την εύκολη δυνατότητα για αντιπροσφορά? Μου φαίνεται ότι πιο πολύ χάσαμε παρά κερδίσαμε...

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν έχει καλό wifi, μόλις συνδέω πάνω του το παλιό Η108 και το τοποθετώ δίπλα του, το σήμα βελτιώνεται αμέσως σε όλο το σπίτι και σταματάνε οι αποσυνδέσεις.
> Αυτό νομίζω δείχνει που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα..


Δηλαδη ?  

εξηγησε ακριβως τι εννοεις γιατι ειναι πολυ γενικο.   

Γιατι αυτο το  " το σήμα βελτιώνεται αμέσως σε όλο το σπίτι "  μεταφραζεται με πολλους τροπους.

----------


## YaWnX

> Δηλαδή όλοι οι ψαγμένοι χρήστες έχουν πάει στον ΟΤΕ και στην Vodafone έχουν καταλήξει όλοι οι άσχετοι, οπότε μόλις το ανακάλυψε αυτό ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να τους δώσει ξεκλείδωτο ρούτερ και την επιλογή για να βάλουν άλλο σε αντίθεση με την Vodafone;;
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να προσλάβει προσωπικό γιατί θα πέσει έξω;;; τότε τι μας πρήζει τα @α@αρια με τα "READY" και όλες τις άλλες βλακείες;; να πάει στην ΟΥΑΚΑΜΠΟΥΚΟΥ και να πουλάει καθρεφτάκια στους Ινδιάνους.


Επιχείρηση έχεις στήσει ποτέ? Τη μάζα κοιτάς όχι τους ελάχιστους.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Επιχείρηση έχεις στήσει ποτέ? Τη μάζα κοιτάς όχι τους ελάχιστους.


Ο ΟΤΕ τι είναι;; ίδρυμα για άπορους ή έχει ελάχιστους;;

Δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση, το κλείνουμε εδώ και προχωράμε παρακάτω σε άλλα πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.

----------


## Black3539

> Επιχείρηση έχεις στήσει ποτέ? Τη μάζα κοιτάς όχι τους ελάχιστους.


Ο ΟΤΕ είναι διπλάσιος απο την Vodafone, δικαιολογημένα να έχει έλλειψη προσωπικού. Η Voda είναι αδικαιολόγητη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ο ΟΤΕ τι είναι;; ίδρυμα για άπορους ή έχει ελάχιστους;


Κι ο ΟΤΕ πάντως που έχει ξεκλείδωτο το bridge δεν παίζει το VoIP αν η πίσω συσκευή είναι σκέτο router.

----------


## dimangelid

> Κι ο ΟΤΕ πάντως που έχει ξεκλείδωτο το bridge δεν παίζει το VoIP αν η πίσω συσκευή είναι σκέτο router.


Δεν παίζει γιατί το VoIP περνάει από το ίδιο VLAN με το internet και όχι από ξεχωριστό όπως σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους. Για αυτό έχουν ανοιχτό το PPPoE Passthrough και κάνεις ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά που θα έκανες με το bridge. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό τους πίσω από άλλο router, ώστε να παίρνει internet και να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για το VoIP. Επίσης σου δίνουν επίσημα τους κωδικούς του VoIP και μπορείς να βάλεις ότι εξοπλισμό θέλεις.

Στον ΟΤΕ έχεις πλήρη ελευθερία στο θέμα εξοπλισμού και αυτό για κάποιους, έστω και λίγους, είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν παίζει γιατί το VoIP περνάει από το ίδιο VLAN με το internet και όχι από ξεχωριστό όπως σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους. Για αυτό έχουν ανοιχτό το PPPoE Passthrough και κάνεις ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά που θα έκανες με το bridge. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό τους πίσω από άλλο router, ώστε να παίρνει internet και να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για το VoIP. Επίσης σου δίνουν επίσημα τους κωδικούς του VoIP και μπορείς να βάλεις ότι εξοπλισμό θέλεις.
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ έχεις πλήρη ελευθερία στο θέμα εξοπλισμού και αυτό για κάποιους, έστω και λίγους, είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.


Ουσιαστικά θες και 3η συσκευή (μαζί με το speedport)...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν παίζει γιατί το VoIP περνάει από το ίδιο VLAN με το internet και όχι από ξεχωριστό όπως σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους. Για αυτό έχουν ανοιχτό το PPPoE Passthrough και κάνεις ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά που θα έκανες με το bridge. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό τους πίσω από άλλο router, ώστε να παίρνει internet και να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για το VoIP. Επίσης σου δίνουν επίσημα τους κωδικούς του VoIP και μπορείς να βάλεις ότι εξοπλισμό θέλεις.
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ έχεις πλήρη ελευθερία στο θέμα εξοπλισμού και αυτό για κάποιους, έστω και λίγους, είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.


Tζάμπα τα γράφεις, κάτι θα βρει να πει ο οποιοσδήποτε που δεν γουστάρει για κάποιον λόγο τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε καταλήγεις στο "αν εσένα σου αρέσει η Vodafone και το H 300s, εμάς μας περισσεύει" και τελειώνει η συζήτηση.

----------


## ThReSh

Καμμία προκατάληψη, αν δεν υπήρχε τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής (ειδικά στην περίπτωση μου) στον ΟΤΕ θα ήμουν 100%. Απλά σχολίασα ότι στην περίπτωση που θες να βάλεις σκέτο router από πίσω κι όχι modem router (με VoIP), θα χρειαστείς και 3η συσκευή.

----------


## sweet dreams

Off Topic


		Αν και είμαστε off-topic

Το Speedport μπροστά και πίσω ένα σκέτο ρούτερ δεν μπoρεί να μπει;;; ποιος το λέει αυτό;;

----------


## ThReSh

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και είμαστε off-topic
> 
> Το Speedport μπροστά και πίσω ένα σκέτο ρούτερ δεν μπoρεί να μπει;;; ποιος το λέει αυτό;;


Και με το VoIP για τηλεφωνία? Μιλάω για σκέτο router που δεν έχει VoIP πάνω του.

----------


## Black3539

> Δεν παίζει γιατί το VoIP περνάει από το ίδιο VLAN με το internet και όχι από ξεχωριστό όπως σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους. Για αυτό έχουν ανοιχτό το PPPoE Passthrough και κάνεις ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά που θα έκανες με το bridge. Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό τους πίσω από άλλο router, ώστε να παίρνει internet και να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για το VoIP. Επίσης σου δίνουν επίσημα τους κωδικούς του VoIP και μπορείς να βάλεις ότι εξοπλισμό θέλεις.
> 
> Στον ΟΤΕ έχεις πλήρη ελευθερία στο θέμα εξοπλισμού και αυτό για κάποιους, έστω και λίγους, είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.




Off Topic


		Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά δηλαδή σε περίπτωση FTTH που έχουμε και ONT, η συνδεσμολογία μαζί με ένα δικό μας ρούτερ είναι ONT->TP-Link->Speedport->Τηλέφωνο
Ρωτάω γιατι θα χρειαστεί η αναβάθμιση, τουλάχιστον να είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Και με λίγα λόγια θα είναι 3 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες στο ρεύμα;

----------


## akilleas

> Αγόρασε Fritz 7530 καλύτερα να έχεις καλύτερο συγχρονισμό (Με Η300s 78 mb με Fritz 7530 98 mb)


Πολλά τα λεφτά και θα τα έσκαγα εάν ήτανε σίγουρο ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραμείνει POTS για πάντα....

----------


## trellos

> Πολλά τα λεφτά και θα τα έσκαγα εάν ήτανε σίγουρο ότι η γραμμή μου θα παραμείνει POTS για πάντα....


Τι εννοείς ? (Sorry αλλά προσπαθώ να μάθω) voip δεν είναι οι γραμμές πλέον ? Για Adsl μιλάς ?

----------


## amoushou

Peer details
username=210xxxxxx
secret=xxxxxxx
port=5060
insecure=very
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=210xxxxxx
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
outboundproxy=ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
qualify=yes
type=friend
disallow=all
allow=alaw
context=from-trunk

Register String
210xxxxxx :Lips Sealed: xxxxxx@ngn.hol.net/210xxxxxx

----------


## akilleas

> Τι εννοείς ? (Sorry αλλά προσπαθώ να μάθω) voip δεν είναι οι γραμμές πλέον ? Για Adsl μιλάς ?


Όχι φίλε. VDSL 50 έχω και είμαι ακόμη με POTS τηλεφωνία.

----------


## bael

> Είναι τόσο καλό έχει εύκολο setup? Το βρήκα περίπου 160€


Είναι πολύ καλό όσο για το setup εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε, στο Voip

----------


## galotzas

> Παρατηρώ στα logs οτι καθε μια ωρα μου βγάζει το μήνυμα αυτό: 	The HG tries to contact the ACS (A103) συγκεκριμένα το εμφανίζει την ιδια ώρα καθε φορά.  Πιο παλιά δεν το εκανε αυτο το έβλεπα πιο σπάνια σε άκυρες ώρες αν θυμάμαι καλά.. ειναι νορμάλ ανα 1 ωρα να εμφανίζεται αυτό?


Μην δινεις σημασία σε αυτο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο. Παίρνει μετρήσεις και στατιστικά η voda.

----------


## villager

> http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/myprinter in the URL text box. Then click Next.
> αυτο φανταζομαι πρεπει να γινει 192.168.2.1
> επισης που βαζω αυτο το url στο win10 δεν εχει καποιο πεδιο στην προσθηκη Printer για να βαλεις Url Παρα μονο πορτες
> επισης ονομασα στην κοινη χρηση εκτυπωτη myprinter Και το εσωσα αλλα δε το κραταει


Άσε το όνομα όπως είναι default. Στην ip ναι 2.1 και Σιγουρέψου το όνομα του εκτυπωτή ότι το βάζεις όπως εμφανίζεται, στην επιλογή προσθήκη εκτυπωτή μέσω ip/hostname. Πχ 631/printers/CanonMP140series

Επίσης στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ ενεργό = Ενεργοποίηση κοινοποίησης εκτυπωτή

----------


## bill2015

> Όχι φίλε. VDSL 50 έχω και είμαι ακόμη με POTS τηλεφωνία.


όπως και εγώ 
Την αναβάθμιση για τη 50 πότε την έκανες ;;
Μάλλον όσες γίνανε απο το 19 και μετά περνάνε σε voip

----------


## giorgiokatr

> Άσε το όνομα όπως είναι default. Στην ip ναι 2.1 και Σιγουρέψου το όνομα του εκτυπωτή ότι το βάζεις όπως εμφανίζεται, στην επιλογή προσθήκη εκτυπωτή μέσω ip/hostname. Πχ 631/printers/CanonMP140series
> 
> Επίσης στις ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ ενεργό = Ενεργοποίηση κοινοποίησης εκτυπωτή


Το εχω ανοιχτο 
οποτε παω εκει που λεει στα windows add a printer using tcp /ip hostname
device type to εχω autodetected
hostname or ip: http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/HPPhotosmartC4400series
port name: βαζω 631 αλλα δε  με αφηνει οποτε αφησα http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/HPPhotosmartC4400series
παω στο αλλο βημα και μετα μου λεει οτι δεν the device is not found
device type: standard generic network card
Και εχει και μια επιλογη για custom

----------


## akilleas

> όπως και εγώ 
> Την αναβάθμιση για τη 50 πότε την έκανες ;;
> Μάλλον όσες γίνανε απο το 19 και μετά περνάνε σε voip


Αναβάθμισα Ιανουάριο του 2019.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ως πότε θα μείνουμε POTS?

----------


## paanos

Δεν είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο, πάει ανά κέντρο/καμπίνα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν αναβαθμίσεις σε 100mbps, θα γυρίσεις σε voip.

----------


## villager

> Το εχω ανοιχτο 
> οποτε παω εκει που λεει στα windows add a printer using tcp /ip hostname
> device type to εχω autodetected
> hostname or ip: http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/HPPhotosmartC4400series
> port name: βαζω 631 αλλα δε  με αφηνει οποτε αφησα http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/HPPhotosmartC4400series
> παω στο αλλο βημα και μετα μου λεει οτι δεν the device is not found
> device type: standard generic network card
> Και εχει και μια επιλογη για custom


Αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει range ip λογικά με http://192.168.2.1:631/printers/HPPhotosmartC4400series

Πρέπει να το δει, όχι .1. Επίσης δε θυμάμαι αν βρήκε μόνο του drivers ή έκανα εγκατάσταση.

----------


## trellos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## akisgr

> Μην δινεις σημασία σε αυτο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο. Παίρνει μετρήσεις και στατιστικά η voda.


Απλα μου φάνηκε λιγο περίεργο γιατί πιο παλιά το εμφάνιζε πιο σπανια σε άκυρες ωρες..   

Ειχα παρατηρήσει και της τελευταίες εβδομάδες καπια port scan και μου φάνηκε περίεργο διότι δεν κατεβάζω Torrent τωρα αν ηταν κάποιο bot της google  δεν ξέρω πολυ πιθανό...   Το πιο περίεργο όμως ειναι οτι κάποιες στιγμές  εχανα ολο το log του ρουτερ χωρις να το κανω εγω delete.. τωρα αν ειναι κάποιο bug του H300S ειλικρινά δεν το ξέρω...  Παντως ειναι για πέταμα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ... πολλές φορές σέρνετε η σύνδεση ειδικά αν βλεπω netflix απο το xiaomi tv box.. η αν βλέπουν 2 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα YouTube.. άλλες φορές ειναι οκ άλλες οχι... Δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να φταίει...  Μίλησα με την vodafone και μου ειπαν να κανω reset το ρουτερ και να αλλαξω κωδικό χαχα δεν νομίζω πώς κάποιος θα καθότανε να σπασει ενα κωδικό wpa2 με σύμβολα κλπ.. εξάλλου τοσα wifi υπάρχουν εδω στην γειτονιά τουλάχιστον αυτα που βλέπω εγω ειναι καμια 20αρια πολλες φορες μπορει ακομα και απο παρεμβολές να σέρνετε η σύνδεση με wifi..  εχω αλλαξει και κανάλια και εχω κανει διάφορες δόκιμες...  Αλλα δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κατι... Ειναι με της ώρες του...   Γενικα παρακολουθούσα αρκετές μέρες τα logs περα απο 2-3 port scan δεν παρατήρησα κατι αλλο ύποπτο πχ καπια άγνωστη mac να μου εμφανίσει..  μονο μια φορα ειδα μια συσκευή η οποία δεν ειχε καν ip ουτε mac address  εκανα restart το ρούτερ και δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε μετα.. λογικά κανα bug φαντάζομαι αλλιώς θα ειχε εμφανιστεί τωρα αν ειναι κανένας τοσο τρελος που κατάφερε να γινει hide απο την dchp list ε εκει παμε άλλου...γενικα τοσα χρόνια ειχα ενα απλο pass και δεν ειχε μπει καμία άγνωστη συσκευή.. οποτε και τωρα πιστεύω κατι αλλο θα παίζει.. λογικα το ρούτερ θα εχει χαλάσει 100% και το λεω αυτο γιατι το ειχα κλείσει απο το power button γυρνάω σπιτι και το βλεπω ανοιχτό και ειχε παγώσει... Με το led στο power αναμενο..  επίσης μαζεύει και υπερβολικά crc errors και στης 5 μέρες κανει restart απο μόνο του... Ο μόνος λόγος που εχω κρατήσει το παλιό H300S ειναι γιατι εχει καλύτερο σήμα στο wifi...  Οσα καινούρια μου έστειλαν το wifi τους ειναι πολυ αδύναμο και χανει αρκετά σε ταχύτητα αν απομακρυνθεις λιγο απο το ρούτερ... Ενω με το παλιο ολα κομπλε...

Νομίζω κατα την γνώμη μου πως πρέπει η Vodafone να παραγγείλει νέα ρούτερ με ενα καλύτερο firmware και γιατι οχι να ειναι και smart δηλαδή να εχουν το δικο τους application κλπ... Στο εξωτερικό αρκετές εταιρίες  δινουν παρα πολυ καλα ρουτερ και δεν χρειάζεται καν να μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία να αγοράσεις νεο ρουτερ και να κάνεις bridge mode.. 

Ελπίζω πως απο το νεο έτος θα πρέπει να δουμε νεα ρουτερ που θα υποστηρίζουν και wpa3.

----------


## bill2015

> Αναβάθμισα Ιανουάριο του 2019.
> Το θέμα όμως είναι ως πότε θα μείνουμε POTS?


Ελπίζω για όσο γίνεται 
Πάντως στη γειτονιά μου είμαι ο μοναδικός με vdsl 50 και pots τηλεφωνία

----------


## dimitris_p

Μετα από κάθε αλλαγη το καταγραφικό θέλει επανεκκίνηση, του έκανες? Προτείνω να ενεργοποιήσεις ξανά το dhcp στο καταγραφικό και αφού του κάνεις επανεκκίνηση μπες ξανά στο μενού και σημείωσε κάπου Gateway και DNS που σου δινει αυτόματα. Κανε ξανά off το dhcp δώσε την ip που θες και βάλε Gateway και DNS αυτά που έγραψες πριν. Κανε αλλη μια επανεκκίνηση και τεστ.Αν έχεις ξανά θέμα δοκιμασε και με άλλη πόρτα οπως σου είπε ο φίλος.

Το τοίχος προστασίας να το έχεις στο χαμηλό. Αν το ανεβάσεις κόβει την κίνηση καθώς την είχα πατήσει και εγω με αυτό και ψαχνόμουν για ώρα!

----------


## RiRiIII

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω και παλι.

Λοιπον, 
εβαλα DHCP στο καταγραφικο >
reboot > 
σημειωσα DNS & Gateway > 
DHCP off [στο καταγραφικο μου η επιλογη ειναι "static"] > 
αλλαξα το IP ωστε να ειναι αυτο που λεει και στο router για το καταγραφικο + DNS & Gateway που ειχα σημειωσει > 
reboot > 
δεν πετυχε...

Τοιχος προστασιας στο ρουτερ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ παντου.

Αρα να βαλω μια αλλη πορτα. Τυχαιο 5ψηφιο νουμερο;

Update: _Τσεκαρα την πορτα 2525 η οποια φαινοταν κλειστη παρολο που ειχα κανει port forwarding στο ρουτερ για την IP του καταγραφικου. Μετα απο διαβασμα, καταλαβα οτι ενιοτε η πορτα φαινεται κλειστη επειδη δεν χρησιμοποειται. Ακολουθησα μια συμβουλη, και εβαλα την 2525 στο μtorrent  ωστε να μπει σε χρηση. Και ξαφνικα φανηκε στο https://canyouseeme.org/  , ανοιχτη!! Αρα δεν φταιει η πορτα?_

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## griniaris

> Αρα δεν φταιει η πορτα?[/I]


Αρα ΔΕΝ φταιει  το ρουτερ ουτε ο παροχος.  Κατι φταιει καθαρα απο το καταγραφικο.   

Ειτε απο ρυθμισεις ειτε εχει φαει σκαλωμα.


DNS & Gateway  τι εβαλες τελικα ?

----------


## RiRiIII

> Αρα ΔΕΝ φταιει  το ρουτερ ουτε ο παροχος.  Κατι φταιει καθαρα απο το καταγραφικο.   
> 
> Ειτε απο ρυθμισεις ειτε εχει φαει σκαλωμα.
> 
> 
> DNS & Gateway  τι εβαλες τελικα ?


DNS 8.8.8.8
SECONDARY DNS 192.168.2.1
GATEWAY 192.168.2.1

----------


## griniaris

> DNS 8.8.8.8
> SECONDARY DNS 192.168.2.1
> GATEWAY 192.168.2.1


μια χαρα. 

Λοιπον . Δοκιμασε να βαλεις αλλη πορτα .  ριξε μια ματια στο γουγλη για τις πορτες γενικοτερα και βρες μια μεγαλουτσικη που να μην χρησιμοποιειται για καποια υπηρεσια.

Επισης επειδη εχουμε ξεσκισει το κεντρικο νημα με troubleshooting....   φτιαξε ενα νεο νημα , και στειλε ενα pm σε ενα διαχειριστη να σου μεταφερει εκει ολα τα ποστ.

----------


## dimitris_p

Ποιο είναι το μοντέλο του καταγραφικού?

----------


## RiRiIII

> μια χαρα. 
> 
> Λοιπον . Δοκιμασε να βαλεις αλλη πορτα .  ριξε μια ματια στο γουγλη για τις πορτες γενικοτερα και βρες μια μεγαλουτσικη που να μην χρησιμοποιειται για καποια υπηρεσια.
> 
> Επισης επειδη εχουμε ξεσκισει το κεντρικο νημα με troubleshooting....   φτιαξε ενα νεο νημα , και στειλε ενα pm σε ενα διαχειριστη να σου μεταφερει εκει ολα τα ποστ.





> Ποιο είναι το μοντέλο του καταγραφικού?


Είναι AVTECH [το μοντέλο δεν το εχω εύκαιρο καθότι δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτήν τη στιγμή].

ΟΜΩΣ > με ευγνωμοσύνη και ειδική μνεία στους @dimitris_p & @griniaris, τελικώς δούλεψε! Θα πρέπει τώρα να σημειώσω όλα τα βήματα για την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## dimitris_p

Ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικά?

----------


## RiRiIII

> Ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικά?


Ακολουθησα ολα τα βηματα που μου γραψατε, και μετα εκανα και το τρικ με την πορτα 2525(*)
_
(*) ("[Update: Τσεκαρα την πορτα 2525 η οποια φαινοταν κλειστη παρολο που ειχα κανει port forwarding στο ρουτερ για την IP του καταγραφικου. Μετα απο διαβασμα, καταλαβα οτι ενιοτε η πορτα φαινεται κλειστη επειδη δεν χρησιμοποειται. Ακολουθησα μια συμβουλη, και εβαλα την 2525 στο μtorrent ωστε να μπει σε χρηση. Και ξαφνικα φανηκε στο https://canyouseeme.org/ , ανοιχτη!! "_)

και μετα απο λιγα μεσα εξω, δουλεψε τελεια.

----------


## trellos

Τελικά αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο από Γερμανία το tp-link archer vr600v voip router.
Μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει να σεττάρω την τηλεφωνία και το Ίντερνετ ? Έχω πάρει τους κωδικούς από το tp-link 100v που μου έστειλαν μετά το h300s.

----------


## griniaris

> Τελικά αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο από Γερμανία το tp-link archer vr600v voip router.
> Μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει να σεττάρω την τηλεφωνία και το Ίντερνετ ? *Έχω πάρει τους κωδικούς* από το tp-link 100v που μου έστειλαν μετά το h300s.


και της τηλεφωνιας και του ιντερνετ ? 

Παντως επειδη θα χρειαστουν πολλα ποστ και screenshot , καλο θα ηταν να ανοιξεις ενα νεο νημα για να υπαρχει ελευθερια λογου χωρις offtopic.

----------


## trellos

Φυσικά όχι από εδώ ,αν μπορεί κάποιος μέσω πμ θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## mobile_34

Καλησπερα, έχει λύση κανείς το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε εμένα με πολύ συχνές αποσυνδέσεις ? Συγκεκριμένα ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα αρχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια του Ίντερνετ και του wifi, χάνεται η σύνδεση, και μετά από λίγο επανέρχεται. Αλλά αυτό γίνεται παρά πολλές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα.......έχω ένα παλιό μόντεμ draytec της altec το οποίο είναι ξεκλείδωτο, αλλά ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά πολύ και για αυτό δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, όταν το έχω επάνω δεν κάνει αποσυνδέσεις...

Adsl 24 άρα γραμμή έχω, χωρίς voip.

- - - Updated - - -

Ερωτηση νούμερο 2: επειδή σκέπτομαι να κανω αναβάθμιση σε vdsl υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζητήσω και να μου στείλουν άλλο μόντεμ ?

----------


## geoavlonitis

Στατιστικα της συνδεσης dsl γινεται να μας στειλεις; Βρισκονται στη σελιδα 192.168.2.1...

Αν δεν κολλαει το draytek γιατι δεν το βαζεις;

Εφοσον εχεις ηδη το h300 μαλλον δεν θα σου στειλουν αλλο για vdsl, αλλα υπαρχει και το tp-link 100v το οποιο το δινουν αλλα δεν ξερω σε ποιους ακριβως, ζητα αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## mobile_34

Ζεσταίνεται παρά πολύ και το ίδιο το modem και ο μετασχηματιστής ......σε σημείο που φοβάμαι μη πιάσει καμία φωτιά ...

----------


## bathory

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θέλω βοήθεια με port forwarding αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, με το παλιό zte ότι κατέβαζα, ανέβαζα, με αυτό μου λέει στο torrent ότι έχω κάποια θύρα κλειστεί,και μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Jackb

Καλησπερα σας. Λογο κάποιου θέματος που είχα με το τηλέφωνο με το παλιό ρουτερ μου έστειλε η vodafone αυτό για αντικατάσταση.το σύνδεσα σήμερα. Άργησε πολύ να συγχρονίσει αλλα και όταν είχε ίντερνετ δεν είχε τηλεφωνο. Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μετά απόσυνδεθηκε και από τότε τπτ.βαζω το παλιό ρουτερ όλα μια χαρά.θα παρω αύριο τηλ να δω τι γίνεται.το προβλημα είναι πως θα θέλουν να βάλω το ρουτερ να το δουν και αυτοί και λογο δουλειάς δε θα μπορώ.ουτε θέλω να το αφήσω πάνω και να μείνω χωρίς τηλεφωνο. Καμια ιδέα κανεις;

----------


## RiRiIII

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θέλω βοήθεια με port forwarding αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, με το παλιό zte ότι κατέβαζα, ανέβαζα, με αυτό μου λέει στο torrent ότι έχω κάποια θύρα κλειστεί,και μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ.


τα ιδια περασα και εγω. Πρεπει να ανοιξεις στο ρουτερ τη θυρα που σε ενδιαφερει:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post6889315

----------


## bathory

Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου δεν ξέρω τι να ανοίξω και τι ρυθμίσεις να βάλω για bitorrent .Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## dimitris_p

Σε bitorrent δεν εχω ανοίξει ποτέ πόρτες και η ταχύτητα πάει τερμα.

----------


## RiRiIII

> Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου δεν ξέρω τι να ανοίξω και τι ρυθμίσεις να βάλω για bitorrent .Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


Στο utorrent στις preferences/connection βαζεις/επιλεγεις "random ports".

----------


## paanos

> Καλησπερα σας. Λογο κάποιου θέματος που είχα με το τηλέφωνο με το παλιό ρουτερ μου έστειλε η vodafone αυτό για αντικατάσταση.το σύνδεσα σήμερα. Άργησε πολύ να συγχρονίσει αλλα και όταν είχε ίντερνετ δεν είχε τηλεφωνο. Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μετά απόσυνδεθηκε και από τότε τπτ.βαζω το παλιό ρουτερ όλα μια χαρά.θα παρω αύριο τηλ να δω τι γίνεται.το προβλημα είναι πως θα θέλουν να βάλω το ρουτερ να το δουν και αυτοί και λογο δουλειάς δε θα μπορώ.ουτε θέλω να το αφήσω πάνω και να μείνω χωρίς τηλεφωνο. Καμια ιδέα κανεις;


Βάλτο ξανα στη γραμμή, κανε του reset (συνεχόμενα με μια οδοντογλυφίδα το κουμπί μέχρι να σβήσουν όλα τα λαμπάκια), και αστο συνδεδεμένο. Σε 10-15 λεπτά θα πρέπει να έχει συγχρονίσει και να έχει ανάψει το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας πράσινο. 
Αν δεν, τότε μάλλον είναι ελαττωματικό, θα σου στείλουν αλλο αν τους το αναφέρεις.

----------


## bathory

> Στο utorrent στις preferences/connection βαζεις/επιλεγεις "random ports".


Δεν έχω θέμα με το download αλλά με το upload,και το έχω στο random ports . Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι άλλαξε από το zte που είχα και όλα καλά download upload ratio ok,στο h300s,χωρίς να πειράξω κάποια ρύθμιση ούτε πριν ούτε τώρα. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## aitos

οτι θελεις ακους για το θεμα σου και ισως η λυση να ειναι απλη !! ςγω εχω vpn και παει παντου μια χαρα ( surfshark ειναι καλο και φτηνο )

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν έχω θέμα με το download αλλά με το upload,και το έχω στο random ports . Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι άλλαξε από το zte που είχα και όλα καλά download upload ratio ok,στο h300s,χωρίς να πειράξω κάποια ρύθμιση ούτε πριν ούτε τώρα. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


Bάλε μία πόρτα χειροκίνητα, π.χ. 55.555, ξετικάρισε το "Τυχαία θύρα σε κάθε εκκίνηση", άνοιξε την συγκεκριμένη πόρτα στο ρούτερ.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Φίλος ωραίο το πρόγραμμά σου, απλά όταν ξεκινάει μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα, αλλά μετά δουλεύει κανονικά , έκδοση 1.1


Το γνωρίζω αλλά επειδή δεν αποκλείει τον σκοπό του προγράμματος δεν ασχολήθηκα και ιδιαίτερα. Ελπίζω να πήγαν όλα εντάξει.




> Στην δική μου περίπτωση που το δοκίμασα σε 2 διαφορετικά routers, αφού του δώσω την ip μένει το κεντρικό παράθυρο κενό.


Καλησπέρα, μήπως κάποιο antivirus/windows defender μπλοκάρει την σύνδεση με το ρούτερ; Δοκίμασε να το τρέξεις σαν διαχειριστής ή να κλείσεις για λίγο το antivirus όσο τρέχεις το πρόγραμμα (μια φορά θα το τρέξεις άλλωστε.. backup θα κάνεις)




> Υπέροχη δουλειά Dark_Man, δούλεψε κανονικά! Σ' ευχαριστώ


Να'σαι καλά, χαίρομαι πολύ! Μεγειά.. ο νέος εξοπλισμός  :Whistle:  




> εδώ τα λέει πιο αναλυτικά 
> 
> https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...?μίσεων/


Ευχαριστώ για την παράθεση  :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

> Βάλτο ξανα στη γραμμή, κανε του reset (συνεχόμενα με μια οδοντογλυφίδα το κουμπί μέχρι να σβήσουν όλα τα λαμπάκια), και αστο συνδεδεμένο. Σε 10-15 λεπτά θα πρέπει να έχει συγχρονίσει και να έχει ανάψει το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας πράσινο. 
> Αν δεν, τότε μάλλον είναι ελαττωματικό, θα σου στείλουν αλλο αν τους το αναφέρεις.


Πολυ σωστα τα εγραψες .

Απλα να συμπληρωσω πως αν δεν "τραβηξει" αυτοματα τις ρυθμισεις της τηλεφωνιας στο 20λεπτο - μισαωρο... με ενα τηλεφωνημα στην Τ.Υ τα περνανε χειροκινητα.
Εχει τυχει να μην ταιριαζει ο serial number  του ρουτερ με αυτη που ειχαν καταχωρημενη , και δεν εστελνε το συστημα αυτοματα τις ρυθμισεις της τηλεφωνιας.

----------


## paanos

Από όσο καταλαβα ο φίλος εννοεί ότι χάθηκε τελείως το ίντερνετ, ίσως να τράβηξε αναβάθμιση και να σκάλωσε εκεί.

Πάντως με το SN δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, όποιον εξοπλισμό τους και να έβαλα στη γραμμή παίρνει στοιχεία. Ίσως κρατάνε και τα SN από τα προηγούμενα ρουτερ που έχουν δωθεί στην ίδια γραμμή;

----------


## Dark_Man

Απο οσο ξερω καμια εταιρια δεν δουλευει βασει SN. Επομενως, δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτο

----------


## Jackb

Το πρώτο μοντεμ που μου έστειλαν ήταν νεκρο αναβαν τα λαμπάκια αλλα δεν έκανε τπτ αλλο οποτε μου έστειλαν δευτερο.το δεύτερο χρειάστηκε μια ώρα περίπου καιν2 ρίξετε για να πάρει στοιχεία και να έχει ίντερνετ. Μετά για να συγχρονίσει κάθε φορά που κλείνει θέλει 12 λεπτά.τοσο χρονο είναι φυσιολογικο;
Το προβλημα συνεχίζει και υπάρχει δεν δέχομαι κλήσεις καποιες φορές και κανει και κάτι καινουριο. Κάτσε από το κινητό στο σταθερό 3 φορές.στο κινητό ακουγόταν πως χτύπαγε στο σπίτι ομως δε λάμβανα κλήση.μετα από 5 λεπτά ελαβα και τις 3 κλησεις που είχα κάνει. Μου είπαν θα το αναλάβει ειδικός τεχνικός να ελέγξει τη γραμμή γιατι μου έλεγε πως φταίει η συσκευή τηλεφώνου μου. Μας πως ειναι δυνατόν να φτάσει η συσκευή και να λαμβάνω κληση με καθυστέρηση 5 λεπτων;θα μας τρελάνουν εκει στη βονταφον.

----------


## sdikr

> Μιλαμε για τη καρτα δικτυου του υπολογιστη; Με εχεις μπερδεψει


Το μέγιστο μιας 100αρας φυσικής σύνδεσης μαζί με τα overhead  είναι λιγότερο απο τα 100

----------


## Dark_Man

> Το μέγιστο μιας 100αρας φυσικής σύνδεσης μαζί με τα overhead  είναι λιγότερο απο τα 100


Εγω το ξερω, για αυτο ρωταω γιατι πρεπει να εχει gigabit καρτα δικτυου. Λογικα θα εννοει την ethernet port? που και 100αρα αντι για 1000αρα, παλι θα εδινε το μεγιστο 100/10 κανονικα.

Ωστοσο το 110/11, δινει 100/10 κανονικα. Στη περιπτωση μου, ειτε ethernet (1Gbit ports) ειτε 5ghz band, μαξάρω στα 100.5+ / 10.5+

----------


## PEPES

Ναι για την κάρτα δικτυου μιλάω.

----------


## DOU

Με εχει σκισει στις αποσυνδεσεις 3 μερες συνεχομενες,πολυ σπαστικο. :Mad:

----------


## JpegXguy

> Κλάμα... αυτό έπαθα εγώ στην κάθετη γραμμή όταν πήγα να βάλω ξανά στον τοίχο την εξωτερικού τύπου τηλεφωνική πρίζα που έχω (είχε ξεκολλήσει), και κόπηκε η άκρη του ενός καλωδίου.
> Εντάξει, λέω, μικρή ζημιά, αλλά μάλλον έχει κοπεί και κάπου μέσα στον τοίχο γιατί τώρα πιάνω 50-70 στο μέγιστο (Αντί για 100 που πιάνει κάτω στη ρεγκλέτα - είχα φέρει τεχνικό Vodafone) και αργεί να συγχρονίσει. Παρόλα ταύτα, δεν πέφτει όταν πια συγχρονίσει.
> Δοκίμασα το άλλο ζεύγος που έρχεται στο διαμέρισμα από τη ρεγκλέτα. Το ίδιο. δοκίμασα άλλες πρίζες, άλλα καλώδια, μέχρι και άλλο ρουτερ. Μετάνιωσα πολύ αυτή την προσπάθεια να ξανακολλήσω την πρίζα στον τοίχο.
> 
> Ο ιδιοκτήτης διστάζει να περάσει καλώδιο νέο από τις σκάλες για να μην ενοχλήσει κόσμο. Να σου πω γιατί εσύ μπορεί να ξέρεις. Τα καλώδια έρχονται μονοκόμματα από τις ρεγκλέτες, ή υπάρχει κουτί στους ορόφους που τα χωρίζει κι άλλο;


Λοιπόν έχω UPDATE. Τελικά μάλλον δεν έχει βλάβη το καλώδιο (; ) Φαίνεται να είχα μπερδέψει το κόκκινο από το ένα ζεύγος που έρχεται στον όροφο, με το μπλε από το άλλο ζεύγος. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί δούλευε κανονικά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις (απλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα) η γραμμή, ενω είχα "μπλέξει" τα ζεύγη; Δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα;

----------


## atux_null

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρω το pppoe σε δικό μου router?

----------


## raven_gr

> Λοιπόν έχω UPDATE. Τελικά μάλλον δεν έχει βλάβη το καλώδιο (; ) Φαίνεται να είχα μπερδέψει το κόκκινο από το ένα ζεύγος που έρχεται στον όροφο, με το μπλε από το άλλο ζεύγος. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί δούλευε κανονικά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις (απλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα) η γραμμή, ενω είχα "μπλέξει" τα ζεύγη; Δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα;


αν δεν κάνω λάθος το vdsl λειτουργεί και με ένα καλώδιο. εκτός και αν διακλαδώνεται και σε άλλο σημείο η καλωδίωση!

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρω το pppoe σε δικό μου router?


Ναι. ψαξε στο νημα . υπαρχει οδηγος που μπορεις να βρεις τους κωδικους ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνιας. 
Μετα θα χρειαστεις εξοπλισμο για να βαλεις την τηλεφωνια . Εκτος αν δεν θες καθολου να εχεις τηλεφωνο. 
και τελος, χρειαζεται ενα modem και μετα απο αυτο ενα ρουτερ για να κανεις την κληση ΡΡΡοΕ . 




> αν δεν κάνω λάθος το vdsl λειτουργεί και με ένα καλώδιο. εκτός και αν διακλαδώνεται και σε άλλο σημείο η καλωδίωση!


οχι..  οχι..  δεν ισχυει καθολου αυτο.  παντα 2 καλωδια χρειαζονται.  

Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις οπου δουλευει ( ασχημα βεβαια) με το ενα καλωδια και δουλευει σαν " μονοπολο" οπως λεγεται. 
αλλα θα μπουμε σε τεχνικες λεπτομεριες που δεν υπαρχει λογος. 

Για τον φιλο πιο πανω η εκτιμιση μου ειναι οτι καπου δεν ειχε "πατηθει" καποιο καλωδιο σωστα και γιαυτο ειχε τα προβληματα. 
με την δοκιμη του ρουτερ απευθειας στον κατανεμητη προφανως τα ξανα-πατησανε , και δουλευψε. 
Εγω προσωπικα θεωρω συμπτωση το fw update. 

Οτι και να ειναι.. διορθωθηκε το προβλημα .

----------


## atux_null

> Ναι. ψαξε στο νημα . υπαρχει οδηγος που μπορεις να βρεις τους κωδικους ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνιας. 
> Μετα θα χρειαστεις εξοπλισμο για να βαλεις την τηλεφωνια . Εκτος αν δεν θες καθολου να εχεις τηλεφωνο. 
> και τελος, χρειαζεται ενα modem και μετα απο αυτο ενα ρουτερ για να κανεις την κληση ΡΡΡοΕ .


καλησπέρα. Δεν θέλω να βάλω σε bridge mode, αλλά αν γίνεται να παίξω σε pppoe-passthrough, ώστε τηλεφωνία να παραμείνει στο router της VF και σε δικό μου router να έχω pppoe.

----------


## tanagno

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι και εγώ σε φάση αναβάθμισης 50VDSL Vodafone και θα με ενδιέφερε αυτή η επιλογή του να βάλω το Asus modem για να έχει internet και του παροχου για να διαχειρίζεται το voip, βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν γενικά οδηγίες για την επίτευξη αυτού. Υπάρχει κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει ότι λειτουργεί και να δώσει και καμιά συμβουλή? Επίσης σε περίπτωση που αποκτήσω πρόσβαση στους κωδικούς ξέρουμε αν μπορεί να περαστεί σε Sip από smartphone? Αντί να αγοράζουμε έξτρα εξοπλισμό θα βόλευε απλά με ένα φθηνό smartphone να λειτουργεί και σαν σταθερό.
Ευχαριστώ για όποια πληροφορία.

----------


## gimy

Εχω κατεβασει στην smart tv samsung την εφαρμογη NETIPTV.Και ενω με το προηγουμενο router της nova λειτουργουσε  με αυτο δεν λειτουργει.χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ;

----------


## griniaris

> Εχω κατεβασει στην smart tv samsung την εφαρμογη NETIPTV.Και ενω με το προηγουμενο router της nova λειτουργουσε  με αυτο δεν λειτουργει.χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ;


Ζητησε υποστηριξη απο τον δημιουργο της εφαρμογης.  
Μπορει να ειναι καποια ρυθμιση...  αλλα τι ???  μονο αυτοι ξερουν.

----------


## Fou Zou

Καλησπέρα παίδες και καλές γιορτές,

έχω και εγω προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις οι οποίες τη τελευταία εβδομάδα έχουν γίνει αφόρητες. 
Α, να μη ξεχάσω , δηλώνω σχετικός και άσχετος ταυτόχρονα οπότε συμπαθάτε με εξ' αρχής  :Smile: . Οι αποσυνδέσεις είναι του Wifi δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να μη δουλεύει γενικά το internet γιατί πάνω στο router λειτουργώ και ένα desktop στο υπόγειο με ethernet (ιδ. χρ. αποθήκη/γραφείο)  της πολυκατοικίας και δεν έχω δεί κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός αν είμαι τόσο χαζός. 

Στο wifi έχω ένα σκασμό απο συσκευές συνδεδεμένες (1x Τηλέφωνο ασύρματο, 2x Tv, 1x Ψυγείο, 1x Πλυντήριο, 2x Laptop, 3x Κινητά, 1x Tablet) , αλλά το κύριο πρόβλημά μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η μικρή που πρέπει να κάνει μάθημα με το laptop και κάθε τρείς και λίγο βγαίνει έξω, δε μας έφταναν τα webex έχουμε και αυτά...

Η συνδεσμολογία φαίνεται οκ μιας και δεν έχει πειραχτεί κάτι απο την εγκατάσταση απο τον τεχνικό της Vodafone πρίν μερικούς μήνες
Τις περισσότερες συσκευές τις έχω στο SSID με το 5Ghz (δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο, απλά το αναφέρω) 
Στο μενού του Η300s δοκίμασα να αλλάξω προ ολίγου τα κανάλια απο αυτόματα σε κάποιο που μου άρεσε (γελάμε εδω) , λόττο ρε παιδί μου, δε ξέρω αν έκανα καλά ή οχι , στο 5 το 2.4ghz και στο 116 το 5Ghz και περιμένω να δώ τι θα γίνει  :Whistle: 
Επίσης τα φώτα σας για το ''Αριθμός συσκευών Wifi'' και έχει επιλογή το 1 και στα 2 , τι κάνει αυτό;
Το firmware είναι Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.09.01_dsp190325T006
Η ταχύτητά μου τώρα (30VDSL , 50άρα δεν υποστήριζε)

Τρέχον ρυθμός	        30720 kbps       3071 kbps
Μέγιστος ρυθμός	45380 kbps	7265 kbps

Δοκίμασα να πάρω την εξυπηρέτηση αλλά μιά ο μεγάλος χρόνος αναμονής μια οτι διάβασα ένα φίλο εδω που λέει οτι δε μπαίνει στο κόπο κάν (λολ) λέω κάτσε να μπώ εδω γιατί μάλλον ξέρουν καλύτερα μπάς και βρώ άκρη

Ευχαριστώ, 

Νίκος

----------


## griniaris

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Καλησπέρα παίδες και καλές γιορτές,
> 
> έχω και εγω προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις οι οποίες τη τελευταία εβδομάδα έχουν γίνει αφόρητες. 
> Α, να μη ξεχάσω , δηλώνω σχετικός και άσχετος ταυτόχρονα οπότε συμπαθάτε με εξ' αρχής . Οι αποσυνδέσεις είναι του Wifi δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να μη δουλεύει γενικά το internet γιατί πάνω στο router λειτουργώ και ένα desktop στο υπόγειο με ethernet (ιδ. χρ. αποθήκη/γραφείο)  της πολυκατοικίας και δεν έχω δεί κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός αν είμαι τόσο χαζός. 
> ...


Καλησπερα, 

Εχει συζητηθει πολλες φορες σε πολλα νηματα οτι ΔΕΝ βαζουμε στο ιδιο δικτυο τις συσκευες αυτοματισμου και τις συσκευες που χρησιμοποιουμε.
Πρωτον απο θεμα ασφαλειας..... και δευτερον για τους λογους που αναφερεις.  Αποσυνδεσεις και καθυστερησεις χωρις αιτια. 

Απο εκει και περα...  αλλαξε αυτο το κουτακι που λες σε "απεριοριστο" . 
Αν το εχεις πχ στο 1 , αφηνει μινι μια συσκευη να συνδεθει. στο 2 μονο 2 συσκευες   κλπ κλπ 

Βαλε διαφορετικο ονομα στα SSID (αν εχεις το ιδιο) και αλλαξε και το password με κατι "σωστο" . ( οχι 123456789 ) 
Το καναλι αστο στο αυτοματο. 

Ξαναβαλε τις συσκευες στο wifi συμφωνα με τις δυνατοτητες τους ( 2,4 ή 5 GHz ) . *και δες πως πανε.*

----------


## sweet dreams

> αλλά το κύριο πρόβλημά μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η μικρή που πρέπει να κάνει μάθημα με το laptop και κάθε τρείς και λίγο βγαίνει έξω,


Μία γρήγορη λύση, γι' αυτήν την περίοδο άφησε ήσυχο το WI-FI να ασχολείται με τα επουσιώδη και σύνδεσε το Laptop ενσύρματα ώστε να κάνει μάθημα σωστά.

----------


## nikosmelt

> αν κατάλαβα καλά το ρούτερ/τηλεφωνία δουλεύει σωστά αν του συνδέσεις τις συσκευές πάνω του αλλά η πρίζα στο ένα δωμάτιο είναι νεκρή;
> μήπως χάλασαν τα συρματάκια, βγήκε κάποιο καλώδιο που δεν ήταν καλά σφιγμένο ή πρόβλημα με υγρασία στον τοίχο;
> την ξεβίδωσες να δεις αν είναι εντάξει;



Δυστυχώς δουλεύει μόνο 1 συσκευή συνδεμένη επάνω στο router. Αν συνδέσω και την 2η στην 2η Phone θύρα του router δεν δουλεύει. Επίσης δύσκολο να είναι θέμα πρίζας, καθώς έχω 3 μέσα στο σπίτι και δεν λειτουργεί καμία από αυτές, παρότι έχω την επιστροφή γραμμής ενεργή ουσιαστικά, με την συνδεσμολογία που προτείνει η Voda.

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε και τις 2 συσκευές στην ίδια πρίζα του Router με ένα απλό ταυ.
Για να δουλέψει η 2η θύρα χρειάζεται να ρυθμισθεί, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά την έχουν κλειδωμένη από την εταιρεία. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ζητώντας να την ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## nikosmelt

> Δοκίμασε και τις 2 συσκευές στην ίδια πρίζα του Router με ένα απλό ταυ.
> Για να δουλέψει η 2η θύρα χρειάζεται να ρυθμισθεί, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά την έχουν κλειδωμένη από την εταιρεία. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ζητώντας να την ενεργοποιήσουν.



Θα πάρω ένα ταυ και θα δοκιμάσω, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόταση και την υπόδειξη.

----------


## paanos

Ένα ταυ υπάρχει μέσα στη συσκευασία του router.
Για να δουλέψει και η δεύτερη θύρα του router, πρέπει να μπεις στο «κρυφό» μενού (μέσω της κονσόλας του browser) και να ενεργοποιήσεις τη θύρα TEL2.

----------


## FatMan

Γεια σας συμφορουμίτες... μετά από σχεδόν 11 χρόνια απουσίας, ξαναγράφω στο adslgr για (τι πρωτότυπο :Smile: ) αναζήτηση βοήθειας.
Έψαξα στο παρόν νήμα καθώς και στο διπλανό του insomnia, αλλά δεν βρήκα τον τρόπο να ενεργοποιήσω το extra/service/hidden menu του H300s.
Είδα τον τρόπο από web console αλλά μάλλον δεν δουλεύει με την έκδοση v1.0.10.07.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Γεια σας συμφορουμίτες... μετά από σχεδόν 11 χρόνια απουσίας, ξαναγράφω στο adslgr για (τι πρωτότυπο) αναζήτηση βοήθειας.
> Έψαξα στο παρόν νήμα καθώς και στο διπλανό του insomnia, αλλά δεν βρήκα τον τρόπο να ενεργοποιήσω το extra/service/hidden menu του H300s.
> Είδα τον τρόπο από web console αλλά μάλλον δεν δουλεύει με την έκδοση v1.0.10.07.


Κανονικά δουλεύει.

----------


## chrismarine

> Ναι, εγώ το είχα γράψει 
> 
> Μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Μου είπε το εξής:
> 
> This root password ( VodAdmin-Voda556Net12) from my friend. I dont know how found it. İt works 1.0.09.05 Firmware.  In turkey. 
> I think your modem has a lower verison(or upper) that because it doesnt works.
> Maybe you have to update your firmware. (If you found a firmware) 
> And I see you on adslgr.com sometimes I read h300s topic. With google translate , greece to english.  But I did not sign up Idk why.  
> 
> Οπότε μας βλέπει που παλεύουμε χαχαχα


Πιστεύω ότι εάν μας στείλει το config file αλλά με target ως VodAdmin (super user) θα δουλέψει , από ότι είδα στο αρχείο με notepad στο target αναγράφεται admin , προσπάθησα να το αλλάξω αλλά αλλάζει όλο το αρχείο και δεν δουλεύει το pass της κρυπτογράφησης , θεωρώ πως πρέπει να συνδεθεί ως Superuser και μετά να κατεβάσει το backup και να το στείλει

----------


## Dark_Man

> Πιστεύω ότι εάν μας στείλει το config file αλλά με target ως VodAdmin (super user) θα δουλέψει , από ότι είδα στο αρχείο με notepad στο target αναγράφεται admin , προσπάθησα να το αλλάξω αλλά αλλάζει όλο το αρχείο και δεν δουλεύει το pass της κρυπτογράφησης , θεωρώ πως πρέπει να συνδεθεί ως Superuser και μετά να κατεβάσει το backup και να το στείλει


Το εχω δοκιμασει, δεν λειτουργει. Εχω παλεψει και εγω στο τουρκικο φορουμ μαζι τους, αλλα δεν βγηκε ακρη, δυστυχως.

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
Έκανε και εμένα αναβάθμιση 
Το xDSL ακόμα παραμένει κλειδωμένο 
το WAN πλέον δεν βγάζει τίποτα το ipv6 ακόμα τα ίδια και μια ερώτηση το phone και σε εσάς είναι σβηστό;
Δεν εχω voip στην προηγούμενη έκδοση ήταν κόκκινο

----------


## akisgr

δεν ξέρω τι φάση στο άκυρο έβλεπα στο ρούτερ το led του phone να αναβοσβηνει  νόμιζα οτι είχα αφήσει το σταθερό ανοιχτό αλλα δεν το είχα.. ήθελε restart για να στρώσει.. firmware glitch λογικά?

----------


## bill2015

Ακόμα έχει θέματα η 10.07 
Λογικά μπορεί να ξαναβγάλουν αλλο update

----------


## griniaris

> Ακόμα έχει θέματα η 10.07 
> Λογικά μπορεί να ξαναβγάλουν αλλο update


Τι εννοεις?  σε τι δεν δουλευει σωστα ?

----------


## Dark_Man

> δεν ξέρω τι φάση στο άκυρο έβλεπα στο ρούτερ το led του phone να αναβοσβηνει  νόμιζα οτι είχα αφήσει το σταθερό ανοιχτό αλλα δεν το είχα.. ήθελε restart για να στρώσει.. firmware glitch λογικά?


More like εχασε συγχρονισμο του σταθερου ή εκανε κανα update τις παραμετρους. Αν δεν σας "εμποδιζει" σε κατι, δεν χρειαζεται να κανετε ρεσταρτ, μπορει να κανει silent update ή οτιδηποτε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακόμα έχει θέματα η 10.07 
> Λογικά μπορεί να ξαναβγάλουν αλλο update


Για την ασπρη σελιδα στο WAN σου απαντησα στο insomnia
Οσο αναφορα για το λαμπακι του σταθερου, μεσα στα κρυφα μενου εχω βρει ρυθμιση eco mode (Economy mode) οπου τα λαμπακια τα κοκκινα απλα σβηνουν για λιγοτερη καταναλωση. Ενδεχομενως να το ενεργοποιησαν.

----------


## mv141101

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

έχω 50αρα γραμμή και ευτυχώς κλειδώνει στα 48-50 mbps. To internet με την τηλεκπαίδευση και τηλεργασία έτρωγε κάποια κολλήματα (κυρίως όταν συνδέονται 5 κινητά και 3 pc). 

Για να λύσω το πρόβλημα πρόσφατα αγόρασα το huawei ax3 προκειμένου να το συνδέσω στο h300s για να κάνει το routing και το h300s ουσιαστικά να υπάρχει μόνο ως modem και για το τηλέφωνο (voip).

Σύνδεσα το ax3(wan) σε 1 από τις θύρες lan του h300s και καταχώρησα τις ρυθμίσεις στην εφαρμογή της huawei, δουλεύει πάλι το ίντερνετ, αλλά  δεν ξέρω αν τελικά πέτυχα αυτό που ήθελα, μετά τα όσα έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά) καθώς η vodafone δεν επιτρέπει αυτο που ήθελα να κάνω.

η ερώτηση λοιπόν είναι πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω και αν εξακολουθεί να κάνει το ρουτινγκ το h300s τι μπορώ να αλλάξω στις ρυθμίσεις για να πετύχω να διαχειρίζεται το internet to ax3;

----------


## netblues

Δεν μπορεις... Πρεπει να το αλλαξεις ολο το h300..  Η μοναδικη πρακτικη λυση ειναι fritz 7530, 7530 ax η 7590.
Οποτε αχρηστο και το huawei ax3

----------


## akisgr

> Το box το χω συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο h300s γιατί όταν μπαίνει πάνω σ οποιοδήποτε router και να δοκίμασα, παίζει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και μετά κολλάει. Δεν αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν άνοιξαν την επιλογή wifi στο box τους.


Γιατι οπως ειναι προφανές με το wifi στο vodafone tv θα ειχαν όλη θέμα... Επίσης δεν νομίζω πως έχει 5ghz band με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα απο διάφορες παρεμβολές απο τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα.. και ειναι ενας καλος λογος να το αφήσουν κλειστο και να προτείνουν κατευθείαν συνδεση με Ethernet 

Εχεις δοκιμάσει να το συνδέσεις με wifi extender 5ghz ? Εκει παίζει καλα... Το είχα τσεκαρει πιο παλια με το tp link RE305 που ειναι απο τα καλύτερα extender μετα απο ψάξιμο και εχει εξαιρετική εμβέλεια για μεταφορά του 5Ghz

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Γιατι οπως ειναι προφανές με το wifi στο vodafone tv θα ειχαν όλη θέμα... Επίσης δεν νομίζω πως έχει 5ghz band με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα απο διάφορες παρεμβολές απο τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα.. και ειναι ενας καλος λογος να το αφήσουν κλειστο και να προτείνουν κατευθείαν συνδεση με Ethernet 
> 
> Εχεις δοκιμάσει να το συνδέσεις με wifi extender 5ghz ? Εκει παίζει καλα... Το είχα τσεκαρει πιο παλια με το tp link RE305 που ειναι απο τα καλύτερα extender μετα απο ψάξιμο και εχει εξαιρετική εμβέλεια για μεταφορά του 5Ghz


Με powerline το χω συνδέσει. Τα repeater δεν με κάλυψαν ποτέ, μόνο προβλήματα μου δημιουργούσαν..

----------


## akisgr

> Με powerline το χω συνδέσει. Τα repeater δεν με κάλυψαν ποτέ, μόνο προβλήματα μου δημιουργούσαν..


Εμένα ακριβώς το ανάποδο τα powerline ηταν που δεν δούλευαν καθόλου καλα... Βέβαια εγω εχω κατι παλιά της tp link  εχεις να προτείνεις καποια καλα powerline που παίζουν σωστά βασικα ποια έχεις εσυ? 

Εγω μετα απο πολλες δοκιμές με wifi extender το μοναδικό χωρίς προβλήματα ηταν το re305 της tp link αλλά σίγουρα τα powerline ειναι η καλύτερη επιλογή πιστεύω και για κονσόλα αλλα και για pc οταν εχεις σε απόσταση το ρουτερ.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Εμένα ακριβώς το ανάποδο τα powerline ηταν που δεν δούλευαν καθόλου καλα... Βέβαια εγω εχω κατι παλιά της tp link  εχεις να προτείνεις καποια καλα powerline που παίζουν σωστά βασικα ποια έχεις εσυ? 
> 
> Εγω μετα απο πολλες δοκιμές με wifi extender το μοναδικό χωρίς προβλήματα ηταν το re305 της tp link αλλά σίγουρα τα powerline ειναι η καλύτερη επιλογή πιστεύω και για κονσόλα αλλα και για pc οταν εχεις σε απόσταση το ρουτερ.


Τα powerlines απαιτούν μονοφασική σύνδεση ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες.. Το TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT v4 έχω και δουλεύει σε οποιαδήποτε πρίζα του σπιτιού και αν τα χω βάλει. Τώρα από repeater είχα το TP-LINK TL-WA860RE που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι φάση αλλά το δικό μου ήταν τρισάθλιο.. Το έβαζα σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων από το router και απέδιδε μόνο 5mbps.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τα powerlines απαιτούν μονοφασική σύνδεση ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες..


Ή να τα βάλεις στην ίδια φάση στο τριφασικό, αλλά παίζει τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο η ποιότητα της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης που σε καλή εγκατάσταση παίζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα και σε διαφορετικές φάσεις.

----------


## akisgr

> Τα powerlines απαιτούν μονοφασική σύνδεση ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες.. Το TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT v4 έχω και δουλεύει σε οποιαδήποτε πρίζα του σπιτιού και αν τα χω βάλει. Τώρα από repeater είχα το TP-LINK TL-WA860RE που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι φάση αλλά το δικό μου ήταν τρισάθλιο.. Το έβαζα σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων από το router και απέδιδε μόνο 5mbps.



Και εγώ την πάτησα με το WA860 της tp link... Οτι χειρότερο πραγματικά...

Τα powerline που εχω ειναι  αυτα TP-LINK TL-WPA4226KIT v1 

Τα ειχα παρει πριν αρκετα χρόνια και βλεπω ακομα κρατανε σταθερά την τιμη τους στα 70 ευρώ...  Με adsl που ημουν παλια με το ρουτερ της hol έπαιζαν αψογα.. με το H300S σε vdsl 100 μου δίνει μονο 20mbps απλά τραγικη κατάσταση...  Ίσως να μην δουλευουν τα συγκεκριμένα σωστα με το h300S τι να πω...

Μονοφασική εχω

----------


## sweet dreams

Μερικά έχουν θέμα με το VDSL, το έχουμε συζητήσει αρκετά σε άλλα νήματα.

----------


## f15

Με το νέο firmware v1.0.10.07 , νομίζω ότι εχει μειωθεί λίγο χρόνος επανεκκίνησης του router ? Το εχει προσέξει κάποιος  ?  :Smile:

----------


## paanos

> Επίσης δεν νομίζω πως έχει 5ghz band με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα απο διάφορες παρεμβολές απο τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα..


Ο αποκωδικοποιητής της Vodafone έχει μόνο 5Ghz WiFi, ίσως και αυτό να παίζει ρόλο γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος συνδρομητών έχει ADSL και ρουτερ χωρίς 5Ghz.

----------


## akisgr

> Ο αποκωδικοποιητής της Vodafone έχει μόνο 5Ghz WiFi, ίσως και αυτό να παίζει ρόλο γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος συνδρομητών έχει ADSL και ρουτερ χωρίς 5Ghz.


Αυτο δεν το γνώριζα... Ενδιαφέρον τοτε αλλα θα μπορούσε και πάλι να ενεργοποίηση αυτη την δυνατότητα για τους χρήστες που εχουν vdsl και 5Ghz router και να ειχε βγάλει μια ενημέρωση για τους χρήστες με adsl η ρουτερ χωρίς 5ghz να το συνδέσουν με καλώδιο αυτο θα ηταν το σωστό κατα την γνώμη μου.. δηλαδή να υπάρχει επιλογή...

- - - Updated - - -

Σημερα μου εκανε κατι περίεργα το voip ακουγόταν απομακρυσμένη η φωνή του συνομιλητή και γενικα σε ακυρες φάσης δεχομουν κλήσης απο μόνα ψηφία αριθμών.. να δωσο ενα παράδειγμα εβλεπα να με καλεί ο αριθμός 5 μετα ο αριθμος 9 και μετα το 2 τι φάση τώρα αυτό πρώτη φορα το βλέπω... Μαλλον τωρα τρελάθηκε το ρούτερ...

----------


## x69pr

Περασε και σε μενα το νεο firmware. Μεχρι τωρα δουλευει σωστα, το battery drain ευτυχως λυθηκε. Δεν παρατηρησα καμια αξιολογη αλλαγη σε συγχρονισμο κτλ.

----------


## FatMan

> Το TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT v4 έχω και δουλεύει σε οποιαδήποτε πρίζα του σπιτιού και αν τα χω βάλει





> Τα powerline που εχω ειναι αυτα TP-LINK TL-WPA4226KIT v1


Με τον φόβο να βγούμε λιγάκι off-topic μιας και υπάρχει διπλανό θέμα για Vodafone TV, να πω ότι και εγώ έχω τα  TP-Link TL-PA7020P v1 και παίζουν σχεδόν μια χαρά με το Vodafone TV.
Μια στο τόσο όμως τα πιάνει το βάσανο και ενώ δείχνει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μετά παγώνει η εικόνα. Σε youtube από το TV box ακόμη και σε 4Κ δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα.
Δεν ξέρω μήπως κάνει τίπoτα το H300s με το DHCP του, γιατί το βλέπω αργό στην ανταπόκριση (delay μεταξύ log και πραγματικότητας).

Κάπου εδώ κοντά θα ξεθάψω το σκυλί το Archer D7 για να το βάλω για wifi AP και θα κλείσω εντελώς του H300s, το οποίο θα συνεχίσω να το έχω αναγκαστικά για VoIP και internet.
Βασικά το Archer θα έχει αυτό τον DHCP server και θα "βλέπει" σαν gateway και DNS το H300s.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλημέρα στην παρέα...μέχρι προχθές ήμουν vdsl100ara τις vodafone και για κάποιο λόγο τον τελευταίο καιρό περίπου 6μηνω δούλευαν όλα ρολόι...μηδέν λάθη στην γραμμή..πριν λίγες μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και με έδωσαν την 200 σχεδόν στην ίδια τιμή και είπα να την αναβάθμισω και το έκανα την επόμενη είδη είχε αλλάξει η γραμμή και απο τότε το ρούτερ τρελάθηκε πολλά σφάλματα και γενικά συσκευές π.χ τηλεόραση και και ένα δεύτερο ρούτερ που εχω στην γραμμή σαν ap στο δεύτερο όροφο συνδεμένο με powerline λόγο απόστασης χάνουν κατά πολύ σε ταχύτητα..ενώ με την 100αρα δούλευαν όλα 99 με εκατό χωρίς προβλήματα και τώρα με 200αρα δεν λέει να πιάσουν 30 mbps μέχρι και μέσω wifi με μετρήσεις μια δουλεύει σωστά μια όχι...τα powerline επειδή είναι παλιά μοντέλο σχετικά και ξέρω ότι είναι μέχρι 100 mbps η ethernet λέω μήπως τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε από εκεί?μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει τι μπορεί να φταίει? Να πάρω κανένα ποιο καινούργιο μοντέλο μήπως και στρώσει? Η να φτάσει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## panoc

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα...μέχρι προχθές ήμουν vdsl100ara τις vodafone και για κάποιο λόγο τον τελευταίο καιρό περίπου 6μηνω δούλευαν όλα ρολόι...μηδέν λάθη στην γραμμή..πριν λίγες μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και με έδωσαν την 200 σχεδόν στην ίδια τιμή και είπα να την αναβάθμισω και το έκανα την επόμενη είδη είχε αλλάξει η γραμμή και απο τότε το ρούτερ τρελάθηκε πολλά σφάλματα και γενικά συσκευές π.χ τηλεόραση και και ένα δεύτερο ρούτερ που εχω στην γραμμή σαν ap στο δεύτερο όροφο συνδεμένο με powerline λόγο απόστασης χάνουν κατά πολύ σε ταχύτητα..ενώ με την 100αρα δούλευαν όλα 99 με εκατό χωρίς προβλήματα και τώρα με 200αρα δεν λέει να πιάσουν 30 mbps μέχρι και μέσω wifi με μετρήσεις μια δουλεύει σωστά μια όχι...τα powerline επειδή είναι παλιά μοντέλο σχετικά και ξέρω ότι είναι μέχρι 100 mbps η ethernet λέω μήπως τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε από εκεί?μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει τι μπορεί να φταίει? Να πάρω κανένα ποιο καινούργιο μοντέλο μήπως και στρώσει? Η να φτάσει κάτι άλλο?


χωρις screenshot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ δυσκολα θα μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει καποιος.

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Ναι έχεις δίκιο..τα ανεβάζω

----------


## griniaris

> Γνωρίζεις οως μπορώ να το δω γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα??

----------


## shocked

επίσης και στη σελίδα του login Κάτω κάτω.

----------


## daylord87

Έχω την v1.0.10.07

----------


## psixraimia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 224903
> 
> γιατι μου κανει  αποσυνδεσεις;
> βλεπετε κατι λαθος;


βρεθηκε η λυση 
εβαλα το ρουτερ σε αλλη τηλεφωνικη πριζα(μαλλον ειναι η αρχικη τηλεφωνικη πριζα αφου βρισκεται διπλα στην εξωπορτα). και το snr  απο 9 εγινε 15 . το bitrate εμεινε σταθερο στα 55Μbps και δεν κανει αποσυνδεσεις.
η πριζα που το ειχα στην αρχη ηταν πιο βολικη για την καλυψη του χωρου αφου εκει εχω τοποθετησει και ενα καταπληκτικο ρουτερ TP-link για wifi και ενα homeplug για επεκταση σε αλλο χωρο που δεν φτανει καλα το wifi. Etsi εβαλα ενα καλωδιο UTP περιπου 15 μετρα και syndesa το h300s με το Tp-link. Oλα αυτα τα χρονια ειχα ADSL.  Προφανως κι εκει ειχα θεματα θορυβου , αλλα η aDSL γραμμη εχει πολυ περισσοτερες ανοχες και αντοχες απο οσο η vdsl.

----------


## jkoukos

Απλά στις περισσότερες συχνότητες του VDSL έναντι του ADSL, είναι εμφανέστατες οι προβληματικές εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις.

----------


## jacobp

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα.Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου με το συγκεκριμένο modem-router.Είμαι σε vdsl 50αρα.Πρώτη σύνδεση κανένα πρόβλημα στο να πάρει dsl και voip.Αδύναμο wifi με αποτέλεσμα σε σπίτι 68 τετραγωνικών να μην έχει πάνω από μία γραμμή στο δωμάτιο. Αλλά αυτό ήταν το λιγότερο.Έχω συνδέσει το pc μου με power line TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT v4.Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα ήταν πως το pc έκοβε όλη τη κίνηση του δικτύου από τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές. Ειδικά η παράλληλη θέαση netflix,σε xiaomi mi box s,ήταν τουλάχιστον προβληματική. Καθώς ύπηρχε το modem-router asus DSL-N17U αποφάσισα να πειραματίστω. Δοκίμασα αρκέτα μέχρι να καταφέρω να στήσω το h300s πίσω από το asus με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να δουλεύει και το voip. Σε περίπτωση που βοηθήσει κάποιον παραθέτω τις κινήσεις μου.
> 
> 1)Σύνδεση από την lan 1 του asus στην wan του h300s
> 2)Στην wan ρύθμιση του asus δημιουργία service 2 με bridge στην lan 1.
> 3)Ενεργοποίηση 802.1Q με VLAN ID 837.
> 4)Στις lan ρυθμίσεις του asus,καρτέλα ip tv ενεργοποίησα στην επιλογή enable multicast routing το igmp rpoxy
> 5)Όρισα στο wan port το service 2 που είχα δημιουργήσει πριν
> 6)Στην επιλογή Remove VLAN TAG from WAN επέλεξα disable
> 7)Στην επιλογή igmp snooping επέλεξα enable
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το setup σου.
Έχω κάνει το ανάποδο, δλδ έχω το ρουτερ μου πίσω από της vodafone γιατί δεν είχα βρει τρόπο να κάνω αυτό που έκανες.
Δυστυχώς το router που έχω δεν είναι modem, που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν δεν πάρω ένα modem router. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι το πιο φτηνό modem router που υποστηρίζει αυτό που έκανε ο φίλος και ταυτόχρονα υποστηρίζει vlan and firewall isolation στα vlans?

----------


## netblues

> Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το setup σου.
> Έχω κάνει το ανάποδο, δλδ έχω το ρουτερ μου πίσω από της vodafone γιατί δεν είχα βρει τρόπο να κάνω αυτό που έκανες.
> Δυστυχώς το router που έχω δεν είναι modem, που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν δεν πάρω ένα modem router. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι το πιο φτηνό modem router που υποστηρίζει αυτό που έκανε ο φίλος και ταυτόχρονα υποστηρίζει vlan and firewall isolation στα vlans?


Και να υποστηριζει και 35b για 200Mbit?

----------


## jacobp

Έχει κανείς συνδέσει κάτι τέτοιο πάνω σε δικό του router για να πάρει τηλεφωνία (χρησιμοποιώντας τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας)?
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/24357793/Gr...eam-HT801.html
Αν ναι θα μπορούσε να μας στείλει ένα screenshot τις ρυθμίσεις?

Το ρωτάω γιατί αν λυθεί έτσι το πρόβλημα της τηλεφωνίας τότε υπάρχει τεράστια ποικιλία στην επιλογή του δικού μας router.

Αλλιώς αν θέλουμε dsl modem router voip 35b έχουμε μόνο δύο επιλογές μέχρι 300 ευρώ: Fritz and Asus68vg που κανένα από τα δύο δεν υποστηρίζει vlan isolation και κοστίζουν και 250 ευρώ περίπου. Μετά πάμε σε draytek αλλά ξεφεύγει η τιμή.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχει κανείς συνδέσει κάτι τέτοιο πάνω σε δικό του router για να πάρει τηλεφωνία (χρησιμοποιώντας τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας)?
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/24357793/Gr...eam-HT801.html
> Αν ναι θα μπορούσε να μας στείλει ένα screenshot τις ρυθμίσεις?
> 
> Το ρωτάω γιατί αν λυθεί έτσι το πρόβλημα της τηλεφωνίας τότε υπάρχει τεράστια ποικιλία στην επιλογή του δικού μας router.
> 
> Αλλιώς αν θέλουμε dsl modem router voip 35b έχουμε μόνο δύο επιλογές μέχρι 300 ευρώ: Fritz and Asus68vg που κανένα από τα δύο δεν υποστηρίζει vlan isolation και κοστίζουν και 250 ευρώ περίπου. Μετά πάμε σε draytek αλλά ξεφεύγει η τιμή.


Για Modem router 35b χωρίς VoIP (ώστε να έχεις το Grandstream γι' αυτό) τι επιλογές έχουμε πέρα από Draytek Vigor 165?

----------


## jkoukos

Speedport της Cosmote. Η φθηνότερη λύση και χωρίς κλειδώματα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Speedport της Cosmote. Η φθηνότερη λύση και χωρίς κλειδώματα.


Άρα Speedport Plus για συγχρονισμό (ή και routing) και σε μια θύρα (Bridged) το Grandstream (ή το αντίστοιχο Cisco ή ακόμα και το H300S ? ) και σε 2η θύρα (Bridged) κάποιο σκέτο router αν δεν θέλουμε το Speedport για routing?

Από μια συσκευή πάμε σε 3, αλλά αν είναι να έχουμε το router που θέλουμε και για 200Mbps στη Vodafone, δεν είναι άσχημα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά! Δημιουργείς ένα νέο connection στο Speedport, το 837 για το VoIP, που το κάνεις Bind σε μία LAN θύρα και σε αυτήν συνδέεις την όποια  συσκευή για την τηλεφωνία.

- - - Updated - - -

Ως μπούσουλας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η σύνδεση για IPTV της Cosmote που έχει το Speedport και βγαίνει από την LAN4.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι αυτή λειτουργεί μέσω Bridge Mode ενώ για το VoIP της Vodafone θα χρειασθεί Link Type Route και στο IP Type το DHCP.

----------


## ThReSh

> Σωστά! Δημιουργείς ένα νέο connection στο Speedport, το 837 για το VoIP, που το κάνεις Bind σε μία LAN θύρα και σε αυτήν συνδέεις την όποια  συσκευή για την τηλεφωνία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ως μπούσουλας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η σύνδεση για IPTV της Cosmote που έχει το Speedport και βγαίνει από την LAN4.
> Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι αυτή λειτουργεί μέσω Bridge Mode ενώ για το VoIP της Vodafone θα χρειασθεί Link Type Route και στο IP Type το DHCP.


Φαντάζομαι ότι σε αντίστοιχα γίνεται και με το H288A των Wind και Nova,  κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ωστόσο αν παίζει η τηλεφωνία σε άλλη συσκευή (π.χ. ΑΤΑ) εκτός αυτή του παρόχου, ακόμη και αν γνωρίζουμε τον κωδικό της.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι μεταφέρουμε την σύνδεση με VLAN ID 837 σε μία θύρα, όπου πρέπει να συνδεθεί μία συσκευή VoIP που να αναγνωρίζει αυτό το VLAN, κάτι που κάνουν τα Router των παρόχων.

----------


## netblues

Οταν μεταφερουμε τη συνδεση απο το wlan vlan σε physical ethernet το traffic πλεον ειναι untagged και οποιαδηποτε συσκευη υποστηριζει dhcp θα παρει ip απο το voice range του παροχου.
Δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## αδικος

Δεν επηρεάστηκε ο κωδικός, όποιον και να έχει ο χρήστης.

----------


## Tribal21

Τι διαφορές έχετε δει με το καινούργιο firmware?

----------


## petya44

Δεν το πήρα ακόμα.
Αλλά μου την έχει δωσει που δεν παίρνω ipv6 εδώ κι ένα μήνα.

----------


## SystemWide

> Τι διαφορές έχετε δει με το καινούργιο firmware?


Απολύτως καμία

----------


## Dark_Man

> Δεν το πήρα ακόμα.
> Αλλά μου την έχει δωσει που δεν παίρνω ipv6 εδώ κι ένα μήνα.


Η Vodafone δεν δινει ipv6, δεν φταινε τα μοντεμ.

----------


## aitos

> Η Vodafone δεν δινει ipv6, δεν φταινε τα μοντεμ.


εδινε για ενα διαστημα αλλα τελευταια σταματησε , ποιος να ξαιρει γιατι

----------


## petros_ksp

Δίνει κανονικά ακόμη και σήμερα ipv6.

----------


## netblues

Ναι ε? που και πως?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Δίνει κανονικά ακόμη και σήμερα ipv6.


Το να δινει 1000 διευθυνσεις, δεν σημαινει τιποτα. Απο οτι φαινεται, εχει κοψει το budget στο ipv6. Πολλοι χρηστες εχουν αναφερει το ιδιο προβλημα. Αν θυμαμαι καλα, καποιος ειχε ρωτησει το customer support και του απαντησαν οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος για περισσοτερες διαθεσιμες διευθυνσεις (κατι παρομοιο τελος παντων) δινοντας ετσι την εικονα οτι δινουν ενα μικρο pool και οποιος προλαβει. Εγω εχω κανα χρονο ++ να δω ipv6, πλεον δεν προσπαθω καν να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## netblues

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Καλα το να  εχει κανεις ιδεα περι ipv6 δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο, αλλά το να λες οτι ειναι θεμα budget και κοστος πληθους διευθυνσεων ipv6 παρα είναι.
Προφανως εχεις μπερδεψει οτιδηποτε εχεις διαβασει περι ipv4 με το ipv6.
Στο σχετικο thread εχουμε αναλυσει πληρως την κατασταση και σου προτεινω να το διαβασεις.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=vodafone+ipv6

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλα το να  εχει κανεις ιδεα περι ipv6 δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο, αλλά το να λες οτι ειναι θεμα budget και κοστος πληθους διευθυνσεων ipv6 παρα είναι.
> Προφανως εχεις μπερδεψει οτιδηποτε εχεις διαβασει περι ipv4 με το ipv6.
> Στο σχετικο thread εχουμε αναλυσει πληρως την κατασταση και σου προτεινω να το διαβασεις.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=vodafone+ipv6


Παρε τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση να σου πουν αυτο το ποιημα που ειπα πιο πανω περι budget  :Smile:

----------


## netblues

Ναι ναι... τα παιδακια εχουν ορεξη και λενε τρολιες στο κοσμο.

----------


## iNs

> Τι διαφορές έχετε δει με το καινούργιο firmware?


Από τη μέρα που αναβαθμίστηκε το Η300 τα είδε όλα και εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες έχω από δέκα εως τριψηφιες αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα

Ο τεχνικος κανοντας μέτρηση στη γραμμή είπε ότι έχει σχεδόν μηδέν FEC 

Όλα νορμαλ κατά τα αλλα

----------


## Tribal21

> Από τη μέρα που αναβαθμίστηκε το Η300 τα είδε όλα και εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες έχω από δέκα εως τριψηφιες αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα
> 
> Ο τεχνικος κανοντας μέτρηση στη γραμμή είπε ότι έχει σχεδόν μηδέν FEC 
> 
> Όλα νορμαλ κατά τα αλλα


Έχεις κάποιο wifi extender συνδεδεμένο?

----------


## leasedline

να κάνω ερώτηση αν υπάρχει blacklist στο voip του Η300?? (μπορεί και να είναι και ανέκδοτο αυτό για τον συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ!)

----------


## Papados

Τελικά, μετά από αρκετές ημέρες με την v1.0.10.07*T3*, εχω να πω πως κάθε 10 - 12 ημέρες πρέπει να κλείσω και να ξανα ανοιξω το ρουτεράκι, γιατί ενώ δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο, δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.
Ουτε στο web interface μπαίνει. το memory leak είναι γεγονός. (κάπου στο 92 - 93% μουλαρώνει και δεν κάνει τίποτα)
Πριν την Τ3 είχα uptime 2 - 3 μήνες, χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## galotzas

> Τελικά, μετά από αρκετές ημέρες με την v1.0.10.07*T3*, εχω να πω πως κάθε 10 - 12 ημέρες πρέπει να κλείσω και να ξανα ανοιξω το ρουτεράκι, γιατί ενώ δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο, δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.
> Ουτε στο web interface μπαίνει. το memory leak είναι γεγονός. (κάπου στο 92 - 93% μουλαρώνει και δεν κάνει τίποτα)
> Πριν την Τ3 είχα uptime 2 - 3 μήνες, χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Καλυτερα να ζητησεις αλλο γιατι το 90% memory δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.
Εμενα με 25-30 clients (χωρις wifi ομως με 3 AP) δεν παει πανω απο 60%

----------


## Papados

Ξεκίνησε να το κάνει μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware σε Τ3. Πριν δεν είχα τετοιο πρόβλημα. λες να τα παιξε?

----------


## galotzas

> Ξεκίνησε να το κάνει μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware σε Τ3. Πριν δεν είχα τετοιο πρόβλημα. λες να τα παιξε?


Μπορει ποιος ξερει. Ζητα αντικατασταση δεν νομιζω να σου πουν οχι.

----------


## PEPES

> Τελικά, μετά από αρκετές ημέρες με την v1.0.10.07*T3*, εχω να πω πως κάθε 10 - 12 ημέρες πρέπει να κλείσω και να ξανα ανοιξω το ρουτεράκι, γιατί ενώ δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο, δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.
> Ουτε στο web interface μπαίνει. το memory leak είναι γεγονός. (κάπου στο 92 - 93% μουλαρώνει και δεν κάνει τίποτα)
> Πριν την Τ3 είχα uptime 2 - 3 μήνες, χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Και εμένα μια απο τα ίδια..

----------


## Hyperion

Σε εμένα στις 16 ημέρες uptime η μνήμη είναι στο 93%. Φαίνεται όμως όλα να λειτουργούν κανονικά δεν έχω κάποια δυσλειτουργία ως τώρα. Θα το αφήσω έτσι να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί και θα ενημερώσω. Το battery drain βελτιώθηκε με το καινουργιο firmware (T3); Πως το βλέπετε;

----------


## s3lin1

Καλησπερα,

εχω 100αρα και το συγκεκριμενο router με εκδοση Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.10.07T3.

Ειμαι μεσα με superuser και εχω αλλαξει καποιες ρυθμισεις που εχω δει εδω και σε αλλο site.

Εχω κλειστο το 5g δεν το χρησιμοποιω.

Ωρες ωρες πεφτει η ταχυτητα ή κανει αποσυνδεσεις ή μου κοβει το gaming με αποσυνδεση ή τρελo ping και packet loss

Gaming αυτη την περιοδο σε Warzone και εχω κανει και Portforwarding οπως βρηκα απο τη μαμα εταιρεια τις πορτες, αλλα εχω ping και δεν πεφτει ή ανεβαινει (γνωριζω οτι δεν θα εχουμε ms Οπως στο εξωτερικο λογω αποστασεων απο τους servers ουτε ειναι εφικτα πολυ χαμηλα ms)

Στο pc εχω σταθερο IP και σταθερο DNS (1.1.1.1) αλλα σεταρισμενο απο το pc και οχι μεσα απο το router.

Παραθετω φωτογραφιες απο το menu και οτι μπορειτε να μου πειτε να αλλαξω/ρυθμισω ωστε να γινει καλυτερη η γραμμη διοτι δεν μπορω να παω σε fritz αυτη την περιοδο.

*Μετα απο επικοινωνια με την εταιρεια μου εστειλαν και το zte zxhn h267a. Αξιζει να το βαλω και να το χρησιμοποιησω ? η να μεινω με το h300 και να αλλαξω καποιες ρυθμισεις επιπλεον ?*

----------


## netblues

Να το βαλεις ΧΘΕΣ.

----------


## Papados

> Ξεκίνησε να το κάνει μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware σε Τ3. Πριν δεν είχα τετοιο πρόβλημα. λες να τα παιξε?





> Μπορει ποιος ξερει. Ζητα αντικατασταση δεν νομιζω να σου πουν οχι.


Μίλησα με ΤΥ για το πρόβλημα ότι κάθε 10 μέρες κολλάει το ρουτερ και θελει restart.
Ο τύπος προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα (είναι feature  :Razz: ) και όλα τα ρουτερ πρεπει κάθε εβδομάδα να τα κανουμε Restart.

"κανένα ρουτερ δεν πρέπει να μένει ανοιχτό εστω και μήνα και πολύ περισσότερο 3 και 4 μήνες" που το είχα εγω χωρίς restart.
Να ρωτήσω όποιον παραοχο θέλω για να επιβεβαιωσω τα λεγόμενα του.

Επειδή είναι πρωί και είμαι σε κρίσιμη ηλικία, τον ευχαρίστησα και τον έστειλα.

----------


## netblues

Το θεμα ειναι να στειλεις και το H300 στο ραφι. Ειναι η πιο σοφη κινηση.

Για να ειμαστε δικαιοι, αν αυτος που σηκωνε τα τηλεφωνα ηξερε καλυτερα, δεν θα σηκωνε τηλεφωνα.

----------


## Papados

> Για να ειμαστε δικαιοι, αν αυτος που σηκωνε τα τηλεφωνα ηξερε καλυτερα, δεν θα σηκωνε τηλεφωνα.


 :ROFL:  μου βγήκε ο καφές από την μύτη!  :ROFL:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μίλησα με ΤΥ για το πρόβλημα ότι κάθε 10 μέρες κολλάει το ρουτερ και θελει restart.
> Ο τύπος προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα (είναι feature ) και όλα τα ρουτερ πρεπει κάθε εβδομάδα να τα κανουμε Restart.
> 
> "κανένα ρουτερ δεν πρέπει να μένει ανοιχτό εστω και μήνα και πολύ περισσότερο 3 και 4 μήνες" που το είχα εγω χωρίς restart.
> Να ρωτήσω όποιον παραοχο θέλω για να επιβεβαιωσω τα λεγόμενα του.
> 
> Επειδή είναι πρωί και είμαι σε κρίσιμη ηλικία, τον ευχαρίστησα και τον έστειλα.


To να κολλάει είναι κακό, το να το κάνεις restart δεν είναι κακό(όχι για να το ξεκολλήσεις, γενικά), με τις επανεκκινήσεις λύνουμε προβλήματα σε όλες τις συσκευές.

----------


## netblues

> μου βγήκε ο καφές από την μύτη!


Παντως αν καταφερεις και ξεπερασεις τον κυματοθραυστη αυτου που σηκωνει τηλεφωνα, μετα μια χαρα συνεννοεισαι.

----------


## s3lin1

> Να το βαλεις ΧΘΕΣ.


τοσο απλα ? αχρηστο δηλαδη το h300 παρολο που εχει κανει update το firmware? 
τοσο καλυτερο το h267?

----------


## netblues

To τρεχων firmware εχει memory leak και θελει restart καθε λιγο.
Οποτε οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι καλυτερο.

----------


## petya44

Παιδιά, γιατί δεν έρχεται η ενημέρωση; 
Τόσο δύσκολο είναι;

----------


## paanos

Όπως ανέφερα, δεν ξέρουμε αν την δώσανε σε όλους ή αν τη δώσανε σε συγκεκριμένους συνδρομητές. Αν τη δώσανε σε όλους, θα έπρεπε μέσα σε 5-10 μέρες να την έχουν λάβει όλοι. 

Και στο παρελθόν δώσανε αναβαθμίσεις περιορισμένα πχ πρώτα σε πελάτες που είχαν Voip (όταν υπήρχε θέμα με το voip) και στη συνέχεια σε όσους είχαν POTS. Ίσως και τώρα να κάνουν διανομή με παρόμοιο τρόπο.

----------


## netblues

Ειναι χιλιαδες οι συνδρομητες.  Περνει πανω απο μηνα+. Και γινεται αργα, ωστε αν καπου κατι δεν παιξει, να μην πηζει η τεχνικη υποστηριξη

----------


## pc_magas

> Peer details
> username=210xxxxxx
> secret=xxxxxxx
> port=5060
> insecure=very
> host=ngn.hol.net
> fromuser=210xxxxxx
> fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
> outboundproxy=ngn.hol.net
> ...



Άρα το sip.con θα πρέπει να έχει τα εξής?



```

register => 210XXXXX:^PASS^@ngn.hol.net:5060/210XXXXX

username=210xxxxxx
secret=xxxxxxx
port=5060
insecure=very
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=210xxxxxx
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
outboundproxy=ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
qualify=yes
type=friend
disallow=all
allow=alaw
context=from-trunk
```


Ακόμα τα settings σε ποιο section του sip.conf πάνε;



```
username=210xxxxxx
secret=xxxxxxx
port=5060
insecure=very
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=210xxxxxx
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
outboundproxy=ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
qualify=yes
type=friend
disallow=all
allow=alaw
context=from-trunk
```

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι για το 5ghz που ώρες ώρες τρώει κάτι φρίκες και πάει με 1mbps ενώ μπορεί να είμαι και δίπλα στο router;

----------


## finos

> Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι για το 5ghz που ώρες ώρες τρώει κάτι φρίκες και πάει με 1mbps ενώ μπορεί να είμαι και δίπλα στο router;


ubnt unifi θα εβαζα εγω . 

αλλα και η xiaomi εχει κατι ωραια . (αλλα δε εχω δουλεψει κανενα )

----------


## netblues

> ubnt unifi θα εβαζα εγω . 
> 
> αλλα και η xiaomi εχει κατι ωραια . (αλλα δε εχω δουλεψει κανενα )


Xiaomi 4a gigabit router σε ap mode.. φτηνο και καλο

----------


## alefgr

> ubnt unifi θα εβαζα εγω .


+1 και από μένα. Τα δουλεύω προσωπικά τα έχω βάλει σε φίλους και πελάτες μου και έχω μείνει απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## nik21

Καλησπέρα! Μου έστειλαν το h300s από vodafone μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50ρα. Επειδή δεν έβγαλα άκρη για το πώς κάνω port forward, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι ενώ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ, αυτοί δεν παρέχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη για τέτοια θέματα.

Μήπως υπαρχει κάποιος online οδηγός; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## petya44

Πέρασαν δύο βδομάδες και η v. 1.0.11.00  πουθενά στον ορίζοντα. 
Το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας. 
Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι την έχουν πάρει.
Εννοείται ότι η τεχνική υποστήριξη αρνείται τόσο να την κάνει απομακρυσμένα, όσο και να σου στείλει το αρχείο να την κάνεις μόνος σου.

----------


## aitos

γηροκομειο οχι

----------


## akilleas

> Πέρασαν δύο βδομάδες και η v. 1.0.11.00  πουθενά στον ορίζοντα. 
> Το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας. 
> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι την έχουν πάρει.
> Εννοείται ότι η τεχνική υποστήριξη αρνείται τόσο να την κάνει απομακρυσμένα, όσο και να σου στείλει το αρχείο να την κάνεις μόνος σου.


Ούτε και εδώ φάνηκε ακόμη....

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα! Μου έστειλαν το h300s από vodafone μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50ρα. Επειδή δεν έβγαλα άκρη για το πώς κάνω port forward, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι ενώ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ, αυτοί δεν παρέχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη για τέτοια θέματα.
> 
> Μήπως υπαρχει κάποιος online οδηγός; Ευχαριστώ!


Λοιπόν...
Καταρχάς καλώς ήρθες.
Είναι πολύ εύκολο.
Μπαίνεις στο web interface, πηγαίνεις *Internet* και μετά από τη Λίστα αριστερά διαλέγεις *Απεικόνιση Θυρών*.
Πατάς το *+* και διαλέγεις πρώτα την *Υπηρεσία* που χρειάζεσαι, μετά προσθέτεις την *IP* του μηχανήματος που θέλεις να ανοίξεις πόρτα, μετά διαλέγεις *Θύρα* εάν πρόκειται για μία πόρτα γράφεις και στο τέλος ποια πόρτα θέλεις και είσαι έτοιμος.
Μην ξεχάσεις τελευταία να πατήσεις Εφαρμογή.




 :One thumb up:

----------


## nikosmelt

> Ούτε και εδώ φάνηκε ακόμη....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν...
> Καταρχάς καλώς ήρθες.
> Είναι πολύ εύκολο.
> ...




Πριν από αυτό νομίζω ότι καλό είναι να δώσει σταθερή ip στο μηχάνημα που θέλει να κάνει port forward θύρες.

----------


## akilleas

Σωστό. 
Είναι η πιο βασική προϋπόθεση.

----------


## shocked

υπομονή και θα την λάβετε όσοι δεν την έχετε πάρει. για να περνάνε οι μέρες και να μην το δίνει ίσως έχουν βρει κάποιο Bug και προσπαθούν να τπ φτιάξουν. αν πάλι δεν έχουν βρει τίποτα, περιμένουν αρκετό καιρό για να δουν αν κάποιος χρήστης αναφέρει κάνα νέο πρόβλημα.

----------


## ANTONISGK

:One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

 :One thumb up:

----------


## dkaratasos

Καλημερα,
Καινουργιος στο φορουμ και καινουργιος και στην vodafone.
Μου ηρθε αυτο το ρουτερ αλλα δεν μπορω να αλλαξω το DNS λογω του SecureNet 
Δοκιμασα και ως superuser που διαβασα εδω αλλα ειναι γκριζαρισμενη η επιλογη του να το κλεισεις.
Θελω να βαλω το 1.1.1.1 και να ισχυει για ολες τις συσκευες (γιατι εχω ενα NAS με σκληρο που δεν μπορω να του καρφωσω τον DNS οπως σε ενα PC/android)

Πως μπορω να κλεισω το SecureNet η' τελος παντων να αλλαξω τον DNS μου?

Με λιγο ακομη ψαξιμο το βρηκα...  :Smile: 
Ειναι αυτο



> Το υποστηριζει απλα θα πρεπει να κανει login σαν superuser
> 
> Στην καρτελα ρυθμισεις/wan κανεις edit το προφιλ HSiv και κατω κατω
> Βγαζεις το αυτοματο dns και βαζεις δικους σου.


username: superuser
password: 4tfbckam

----------


## galotzas

> Με λιγο ακομη ψαξιμο το βρηκα...


Σωστα απλα μην ξεχασεις να ενεργοποιησεις και την ασφαλεια στο πεδιο dns ωστε να μην εχεις διαρροες

----------


## kostasc4

καλημέρα και απο εμένα , είμαι και εγώ κάτοχος του h300s , οι ταχύτητες που έχω είναι αρκετά καλές (βάση speedtest by ocla) 48-52mbps (σε 50 γραμμή)

επειδή είμαι άσχετος , αν μπω με superuser μπορώ να αλλάξω τα dns?
έχει κάποια επίπτωση στη τηλεφωνική γραμμή?
ποια dns προτείνετε  ?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## teodgeor

> καλημέρα και απο εμένα , είμαι και εγώ κάτοχος του h300s , οι ταχύτητες που έχω είναι αρκετά καλές (βάση speedtest by ocla) 48-52mbps (σε 50 γραμμή)
> 
> επειδή είμαι άσχετος , αν μπω με superuser μπορώ να αλλάξω τα dns?
> έχει κάποια επίπτωση στη τηλεφωνική γραμμή?
> ποια dns προτείνετε  ?
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Πως μπαινουμε με superuser?

----------


## shocked

> Πως μπαινουμε με superuser?


username + password αντίστοιχα
 superuser / 4tfbckam

----------


## teodgeor

> username + password αντίστοιχα
>  superuser / 4tfbckam


Αν δεν κανω λαθος όμως και πρίν μπορούσες να αλλαξεις dns χωρις superuser. Εγω το έχω αλλαξει, εκτός αν δεν το έχω κάνει σωστά!!

----------


## g_kor

Καλησπέρα ,
 Υπάρχει τρόπος μέσα απο το Menu του Router να προγραμματίζουμε να γίνεται ένα ολικο restart σε προκαθορισμένη ώρα καθημερινά ??

----------


## Argo_petrelaio

> Καλησπέρα ,
>  Υπάρχει τρόπος μέσα απο το Menu του Router να προγραμματίζουμε να γίνεται ένα ολικο restart σε προκαθορισμένη ώρα καθημερινά ??


Δεν βρήκα κάτι στο menu. 
Μπορείς να κάνεις scheduled restart συνδέοντας το τροφοδοτικό του σε μια έξυπνη πρίζα, π.χ. αυτην

----------


## Galactica

Καλησπερα  
ενω κανω τις ρυθμισεις σαν σουπερ  γιουζερ  και αποθηκευση οταν βγω απο τον ρουτερ και ξαναμπω βλεπω παλι τα αρχικα dns   . κατι κανω λαθος? η  κατι δεν κανω σωστα? ξεχω να κανω κατι αλλο?
Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## teodgeor

> Καλησπερα  
> ενω κανω τις ρυθμισεις σαν σουπερ  γιουζερ  και αποθηκευση οταν βγω απο τον ρουτερ και ξαναμπω βλεπω παλι τα αρχικα dns   . κατι κανω λαθος? η  κατι δεν κανω σωστα? ξεχω να κανω κατι αλλο?
> Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
> Ευχαριστω


Μπορεις να με βοηθησεις να μου πεις που αλλαζουμε τα dns σαν superuser γιατι εγω μπαινω και δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο!! Να δω αν αλλαζει

----------


## Galactica

κανεισ login σαν superuser

Μετα πασ στις ρυθμισεις κατεβαινεις στο wan κανεις edit το προφιλ HSlv  πατας υο μολυβακι  και πηγαινεις κατω κατω που εχει τα DNS
Βγαζεις το αυτοματο dns και βαζεις δικους σου.

1.1.1.1 η στο πρωτο 8.8.8.8 και δευτερο 8.8.4.4 
ελπιζω να στα λεω σωστα αλλα και εγω ψαχνωμε

username: superuser
password: 4tfbckam

----------


## escozul

> κανεισ login σαν superuser
> 
> Μετα πασ στις ρυθμισεις κατεβαινεις στο wan κανεις edit το προφιλ HSlv  πατας υο μολυβακι  και πηγαινεις κατω κατω που εχει τα DNS
> Βγαζεις το αυτοματο dns και βαζεις δικους σου.
> 
> 1.1.1.1 η στο πρωτο 8.8.8.8 και δευτερο 8.8.4.4 
> ελπιζω να στα λεω σωστα αλλα και εγω ψαχνωμε
> 
> username: superuser
> password: 4tfbckam


Καλά φίλε έγραψες!
Δεν είχα ιδέα και έσπαζα το κεφάλι μου! Είχα βάλει ένα τοπικό DNS και ήλπιζα να πάρει από κει.
τώρα παίζω με το τοπικό PiHole και με το cloudflare.

Είδα ότι έχει και SSH... ενδιαφέρον.. τι λέτε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Συνδεόμαστε πάλι με superuser και τέτοια;
... μπα... ξέρετε πως να μπούμε στο ssh?

μμμ... το root είναι απενεργοποιημένο για σύνδεση με ssh.
τα admin και superuser αν υπάρχουν δεν έχουν το ίδιο password με το web interface...

----------


## panostr

Καλησπερα σας, καινουριος κι εγω με το εν λογω router. Εχω διαβασει αρκετες σελλιδες εδω αλλα ισως δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι. Προσπαθησα να κρατησω το συγκεκριμενο router μονο και μονο για την τηλεφωνια, εφοσον εινια VOIP, και να κοτσαρω μπροστα του ενα δικο μου ASUS DSL AC52U (για διαφορους λογους). Δοκιμασα να τα συνδεσω μεσω των θυρων WAN που διαθετουν και τα 2 router αλλα το θεμα εινια οτι το ASUS δε θελει με τιποτα να δωσει ιντερνετ στο WIFI (δεν δοκιμασα τις ethernet ports να δω εαν εχουν). Κανω κατι λαθος? Πρεπει να κανω και κατι σαν port forward?

----------


## vaggy

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα, πρώην συνδρομητής Vodafone και αγκαλιά με το H300s μέχρι την μεταφορά σε forthnet-nova. Προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 μέρες να κάνω το HS300 access point μέσω LAN και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα (μπαίνω σα superuser). Είναι θέμα τιμής να τα καταφέρω. Εσείς που το γνωρίζετε άριστα το μηχάνημα μπορείτε να δώσετε κάποια βοήθεια για την υλοποίηση?

----------


## Andreaslar

Χθες δεν είχα ιντερνετ για κανα 45λεπτο, 1η φορά βλέπω τέτοιο "λάθος",
ειμαι με την παλιά έκδοση ακόμα, την 1.0.11

----------


## netblues

Συμβαινει. Συντηρηση του backbone. Απλα δεν ετυχε να το παρατηρησεις στο παρελθον. Το πιθανοτερο σεναριο, μοιρασμα των συνδρομητων σε διαφορετικα ethernet. Μηπως μπουκωνε τα βραδια?

----------


## coyot

Κάνω επανεκίνηση με το power off δε το βλέπω να παίρνει το 1.12
Γιατί δε το φορτώνει...
Η Vodafone μας το πουσάρει λίγους λίγους?

----------


## petya44

Πάντα έτσι κάνει. 
Την προηγούμενη την πήρα με ένα μήνα καθυστέρηση.
Την τρέχουσα από τους πρώτους (Κυριακή μεσάνυχτα). 
Μόνο υπομονή μπορείς να κάνεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Ipv6 κανείς;
Έχω να δω από πέρυσι το Μάρτιο.

----------


## Black3539

> Ipv6 κανείς;
> Έχω να δω από πέρυσι το Μάρτιο.


Σε aftermarket ρουτερ και σε Η300s το έχω ενεργοποιήσει και έχω κανονικά απο τον Αύγουστο

----------


## Papados

εχτες ξαναδοκίμασα για IPv6 αλλά δεν πήρε...

----------


## x69pr

Εαν ενεργοποιησουμε το ipv6 θα εχουμε καποια διαφορα σε σχεση με πριν, καποια ασυμβατοτητα σε ορισμενες σελιδες η καποια αλλαγη σε ταχυτητες/latency, η τη σταθεροτητα(sic) του ρουτερ;

Δηλαδη υπαρχει νοημα να το ενεργοποιησω η να το αφησω οπως ειναι;

----------


## Andreaslar

> Συμβαινει. Συντηρηση του backbone. Απλα δεν ετυχε να το παρατηρησεις στο παρελθον. Το πιθανοτερο σεναριο, μοιρασμα των συνδρομητων σε διαφορετικα ethernet. Μηπως μπουκωνε τα βραδια?


Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί ειναι σε άλλο σπίτι η γραμμή, απλά μου ήρθε μήνυμα απο υπηρεσιες που τρέχω ότι είχαν πέσει...

----------


## Artemius

> ορίστε 
> username: superuser
> pass: 4tfbckam


σε ευχαριστώ δεν ξέρεις πόσο.

μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα στην Voda και είχα μια "ΜΥΘΙΚΗ" συζήτηση,τύφλα να έχει ο σχωρεμένος ο Τσάκωνας στην Κλασσική Περίπτωση Βλάβης, με το "τεχνικό" τμήμα γιατί δεν παίρνει ipv6 από το δίκτυο του router. τι να σας λέω  :ROFL: 

μπα τελικά, δεν δουλεύει. ενώ δείχνει οτι έχει πάρει address,τελικά δεν.  :Thinking:  :Thumb down: 



αυτό στο μενού του ipv6 ξέρουμε τι κάνει?

κάτι άλλο παιδιά, θυμάμαι που τα διάβαζα παλιά οτι στην Voda δεν έπαιζε το έργο "router δικό μας μπροστά-παρόχου από πίσω μόνο για το voip", όπως π.χ. γίνεται (και το είχα) στον ΟΤΕ, αυτό άλλαξε ή ακόμα το ίδιο μπουζούκι βαράνε?

----------


## x_undefined

> router δικό μας μπροστά-παρόχου από πίσω μόνο για το voip


Μπορείς, αρκεί το δικό σου router να έχει τη δυνατότητα να περάσει το VLAN του VoIP στο από πίσω. Δεν είναι στο ίδιο VLAN με το Internet όπως στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Artemius

> Μπορείς, αρκεί το δικό σου router να έχει τη δυνατότητα να περάσει το VLAN του VoIP στο από πίσω. Δεν είναι στο ίδιο VLAN με το Internet όπως στον ΟΤΕ.


χμμμ "the plot thickens", αυτό δεν το ξέρω αν γίνεται. το TP-LINK Archer VR600 έχω. θα το ψάξω αργότερα.

ένα άλλο μυστήριο πράγμα που παρατήρησα : κλείνοντας το SRA (δεν με χρειάζεται η γραμμή μου ήταν και παραμένει super) ανέβηκε το Latency  :Thinking:  :Laughing: 



ήταν 5 το delay με το SRA , το έκλεισα, έκανε resync...και τώρα ανέβηκε , τι φάση?  :Laughing:

----------


## x_undefined

Μην πολυκοιτάς το latency μέσα από το H300, δείχνει ό,τι να 'ναι. Σε πραγματική χρήση ανέβηκε όντως;

----------


## GregoirX23

Δε μου λέτε.. 
Ddns noip έχει αυτό;

----------


## galotzas

> Δε μου λέτε.. 
> Ddns noip έχει αυτό;




    Ναι, έχει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι, έχει.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..

----------


## akisgr

μπορει να τσεκαρει καποιος τα logs αν εχει ολη μερα σημερα το συγκεκριμενο log? καθε 3λεπτα >  Denial of Service incident detected port scan (FW101)


το ειχα αναφερει και σε αλλο topic πριν.. αλλα το λεω και εδω αν μπορει καποιος να μπει στα logs να κανει ενα check να δουμε αν ειναι γενικο αυτο το θεμα... γιατι σημερα η κατασταση απο το πρωι εχει φτασει σε αλλο επιπεδο... γινονται συνεχεια scan η ip και οπως φενεται δεν ειναι μονο σε vodafone αυτο...  αλλα και σε αλλους isp's φενεται να γινεται το ιδιο σημερα...

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Πράγματι, σήμερα τι πανηγύρι ήταν αυτό.

----------


## akisgr

> CaptainNickGRΠράγματι, σήμερα τι πανηγύρι ήταν αυτό.


χαχα γενικα γινεται χαμος... σε ολους τους isp's to ψαχνω σημερα ολη μερα να δω τι μπορει να συμβαινει....!  δεν εχω ακομη βγαλει ακρη... αλλα οπως διχνει η κατασταση προκειτε για την πιο μεγαλη επιθεση ddos απο bots. που εχει γινει ποτε... 

μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει σταματησει αυτο...

- - - Updated - - -

δεν λεει να σταματησει  μονο σε εμενα ειναι αυτη η κατασταση μεχρι τωρα? τι να κανω?

----------


## coyot

Μία τελευταία χάρη μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει στο 2,4 το κανάλι 1 ή το κανάλι 2 και να μου πει αν router τα εκπέμπει και μπορεί κάποια συσκευή να συνδεθεί γιατί όταν βάζω εγώ αυτά τα κανάλια δεν συνδέεται καμία συσκευή και μετά από λίγο τα διαγράφει  από τη λίστα. Τώρα μου διέγραψε από τη λίστα και άλλα κανάλια όπως το κανάλι 6

----------


## netblues

> χαχα γενικα γινεται χαμος... σε ολους τους isp's to ψαχνω σημερα ολη μερα να δω τι μπορει να συμβαινει....!  δεν εχω ακομη βγαλει ακρη... αλλα οπως διχνει η κατασταση προκειτε για την πιο μεγαλη επιθεση ddos απο bots. που εχει γινει ποτε... 
> 
> μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει σταματησει αυτο...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν λεει να σταματησει  μονο σε εμενα ειναι αυτη η κατασταση μεχρι τωρα? τι να κανω?



Σταματα να κοιτας το log. Τι αλλο. Αυτα τα πραγματα συμβαινου εδω και πααααρα πολλα χρονια. Οσο δεν εχεις ανοικτες πορτες στο Internet δεν σε πολυνοιαζει.

----------


## txb

Καλημέρα μήπως ξέρει κανείς εάν υπάρχει τρόπος το H300 να μετατραπεί σε access point;εχω μερικα που καθονται και τα τρωει η σκονη.

----------


## sweet dreams

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Link
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post7014880

----------


## roi

> Καλά μην τρελαίνεσαι.   
> Κουβέντα κάνουμε για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε σωστά κάποια πράγματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι ok.
> Πάρε τηλέφωνο τις βλάβες και πες να σου κάνουν ... υποβάθμιση. 
> ...


Οχι ρε παιδια! 

Επειδή ειμαι (ανθυπο)αδαής περι τα δίκτυακα, για αυτό ρώτησα εσας τους e - ιδικους! 

Κυρίως για τα snr, που από ότι έχω καταλάβει, είναι κρίσιμη παραμετρος. 

Αφου με διαβεβαιωνετε πως είμαι τουμπανο, όλα καλά, όλα ανθηρά

----------


## shocked

εγώ στο H267N δεν πρόσεξα κάτι σχετικό στο log, μήπως *δεν* είναι κάποια προσπάθεια επίθεσης;

----------


## roi

Και μια α γενική ερώτηση:

Η υποστήριξη του WiFi 6 είναι θέμα πλακετας, δηλ Hardware, ή θέμα firmware ;

Δηλ ένα ρουτερ που δεν υποστηρίζει WiFi 6,μπορει με κάποια μελλοντικη αναβάθμιση να το κανει;

Μπορώ δηλ να παρω το fritz 7530 και να περιμενω σε κάποια αναβάθμιση να παρει και το WiFi 6 ή είναι όνειρο χειμερινής νυκτός;


Πάντως, το wpa3 είναι καθαρά θέμα αναβαθμισης Firmware.

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι θέμα υλικού.

----------


## ThReSh

Ακριβώς, ούτε καν το WiFi 6E σε σχέση με το WiFi 6 δεν γίνεται με firmware upgrade.

----------


## teopar

Φιλε μου καλησπερα με τον τροπο αυτον που δειχνεις
Οταν πας σε καποιο Online port checker σου δειχνει την πορτα Οpen

Ξερω καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν ειμαι και πολυ σχετικος μηπως μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις

----------


## NikosLawyer

H Vodafone και σε εμένα και στο γείτονα, έχει αποκλείσει συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές τελείως όπως το kodi. Το kodi με vodafone πλέον δεν παίζει καθόλου. Επίσης επηρεάζεται από το "κόψιμο" και το ertflix αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Αυτό τι είναι? Λογικά μπλόκαραν κάποια ports που χρησιμοποιουν κάποιες υπηρεσίες ενώ άλλες τις έκοψαν παντελώς. Παίρνω τώρα για διευκρινίσεις και θα επανέλθω γιατί έχω κρανιωθεί.

----------


## miltosk62

> H Vodafone και σε εμένα και στο γείτονα, έχει αποκλείσει συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές τελείως όπως το kodi. Το kodi με vodafone πλέον δεν παίζει καθόλου. Επίσης επηρεάζεται από το "κόψιμο" και το ertflix αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Αυτό τι είναι? Λογικά μπλόκαραν κάποια ports που χρησιμοποιουν κάποιες υπηρεσίες ενώ άλλες τις έκοψαν παντελώς. Παίρνω τώρα για διευκρινίσεις και θα επανέλθω γιατί έχω κρανιωθεί.


Αλλάξτε DNS στη συσκευή σας και θα παίξει μια χαρά το Kodi.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Καλησπέρα! Μια ερώτηση..επειδή παρέδωσε πνεύμα το h300s να ζητήσω 267a; Έχω 100άρα με profile 35b που απ'όσο ξέρω το 267a δεν έχει. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα κλειδώνω πιο κάτω από τα 109999;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αν εχεις καλη γραμμη μια χαρα θα τα φτανει τα 110Mbps

----------


## AlexT544

Μπορεις να ζητησεις και το ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η268Q που υποστηριζει 35b

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Ναι η γραμμή είναι σούπερ κλειδώνω στα 109999 με μέγιστο τα 190000 απλά ένας γείτονας με τα ίδια στατιστικά με μένα είχε πάρει το h267a μετά από αντικατάσταση και κλείδωνε στα 97000. Το Η268Q δεν το γνωρίζω, θα ρωτήσω..

----------


## AlexT544

Είναι καινούργιο το ZTE H268Q και είναι με 35B
Έτσι είναι εμφανισιακά

----------


## Άλαν

ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ZTE H267A ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΩ ME INTERLEAVED    ΜΕ ΤΟ H300S ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ DOWN ΚΑΤΑ 1-2Mbps ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΥ FAST PATH 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CF%82/page223 ΔΕΙΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ STORY

----------


## x_undefined

> ΜΕ ΤΟ H300S ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ DOWN ΚΑΤΑ 1-2Mbps ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΥ FAST PATH


Τo Attainable σου είναι τεράστιο, σίγουρα δεν χάνεις κάτι λόγω του Fastpath.

----------


## DOU

Διακοπές και διακοπές.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, το κάνει και σε εσάς το H300 αυτό πιάνει λιγότερο cap από το 10% στο download ; από καμπίνα Wind περνώ.

----------


## griniaris

Τι ακριβως ρωτας ?  

Το CAP εφαρμοζεται στον ογκο και οχι στην ταχυτητα . 

100αρα δεν εχεις ? μια χαρα ειναι ο συγχρονισμος .

----------


## nikosaek2121

10% επί της ταχύτητας δεν είναι; 
Πριν μετακομίσω σε καμπίνα Vodafone ίδια γραμμή 100αρα έπιανα 109999.
Επίσης και τα μέγιστα στατιστικά είναι κάπως για 35b profile, ειδικά στο upload με 17 μου έδινε maximum 50 mbps

----------


## griniaris

> 10% επί της ταχύτητας δεν είναι; 
> Πριν μετακομίσω σε καμπίνα Vodafone ίδια γραμμή 100αρα έπιανα 109999.
> Επίσης και τα μέγιστα στατιστικά είναι κάπως για 35b profile, ειδικά στο upload με 17 μου έδινε maximum 50 mbps


Οποτε αναφερεσαι στο bonus που δινουν του συγχρονισμου  .

Δεν υπαρχει κατι που να επηρεαζει τον συγχρονισμο χειροκινητα. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα καλωδιωσης ( εξωτερικης - εσωτερικης ) .

Τι εννοεις οταν λες ??  


> Πριν μετακομίσω σε καμπίνα Vodafone ίδια γραμμή 100αρα έπιανα 109999.


ιδια γραμμη εννοεις απλα την ονομαστικη ταχυτητα ? 
γιατι μια γραμμη δεν αλλαζει καμπινα . 
οποτε δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις 2 διαφορετικες γραμμες .

και εγω 200αρα εχω αλλα δεν θα δω 219.999 και ας εχω αρκετο attainable .

----------


## nikosaek2121

Ναι φίλε μου αναφέρομαι στο 10% που δίνουν παραπάνω, είδα και στου φίλου του Άλαν το ίδιο γίνεται με το H300 κλειδώνει πιο χαμηλά και με το άλλο  router 109999. Δεν νομίζω να είναι λόγο FastPath εφόσον η γραμμή έχει attainable 150mbps, εσύ από τι καμπίνα παίρνεις Vodafone ή Wind ?
Επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω πριν πας σε 200αρα γραμμή είχες και εσύ Attainable μέχρι 150 ? Πως είναι δυνατών με 35b profile και ενώ υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200 mbps να έχει attainable 150 mbps η γραμμή. Στην προηγούμενη γραμμή με 17 profile και χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα 200 mbps είχα καλύτερα στατιστικά στο attainable.

Υ.Γ Συγκρινω με την γραμμή που είχα πριν μετακομίσω, εκεί ήταν καμπίνα Vodafone με Profile 17 και τώρα καμπίνα Wind πρόσφατα ενεργοπιοιμενη με 35b profile. Με το ίδια γραμμή εννοώ ίδιο πρόγραμμα 100 mbps.
Υ.Γ.2. Τώρα το είδα, ουσιαστικά 219999 είσαι για 200 kbps διαφορά εδώ μιλάμε για 2,5 mbps

----------


## griniaris

Σε εμας στην Πετρουπολη καθολικος ειναι η  COSMOTE . 

Οποτε δικη της καμπινα ειναι και εχω υπηρεσιες vodafone . 

Μια χαρα ειναι η γραμμη σου . Αν εχεις ελεγξει και την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση και ειναι ενταξει , μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Γενικά μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή ναι δεν λέω, να σε ρωτήσω φίλε είσαι Fast Path ή Interleaved ;

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Εμένα δεν έχει θέμα σοβαρό απλά δεν τερματίζει η γραμμή ενώ με το μηχάνημα του τεχνικου που είχε έρθει τερμάτιζε. Μου είχε πει οτι υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ καμπίνας wind και h300s και να περιμένω λίγο μήπως στρώσει. Αν δε στρώσει μου είπε πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτα να σου στείλουν το h268q που παίζει καλά σε καμπίνες wind. Ε πήρα και αυτοί κανόνισαν να έρθει τεχνικός να το επιβεβαιώσει. Τζάμπα θα τον τρέχουν τον άνθρωπο..

----------


## exsheal

Hello, what is the latest software version you are currently using?

----------


## nikosaek2121

Όσοι το έχετε αυτό το Router με καμπίνες Wind βρείτε τρόπο να πάρετε το H268q ή το Fritz!box. Όχι μόνο θα πάρετε πίσω τον χαμένο συγχρονισμό αλλά και η γραμμή θα γίνει πιο σταθερή διότι δημιουργεί και Crc το H300 πράγμα που το 7530 που πέρασα εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα δεν μου το κάνει είναι στο 0.

----------


## fearhome21

> Οταν μετα απο 1.5 μηνα με το H300S να φτανει στον μπατο με απιστευτες αυξομειωσεις και αποσυνδεσεις (λογο παρουσιας εξωτερικης βλαβης με αλλαγη 2 φορες πορτα αλλαγη καλοδιωσεων OTE k WIND αλλαγη οριου και επερχομενου) (KAI ΕΠΙΒΑΙΒΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ H300S ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ TO ZTE)  συνδεδεμενος σε καμπινα WIND μου εστειλαν το καινουριο ρουτερ το ZTEH268Q V7.0 ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ (Η300S 212700) (H268Q 220088) ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ....και ναι βλεπεις διαφορες απο ρουτερ σε ρουτερ με αποδειξεις, το ZTE h268q ηταν πιο σταθερο στην διατηρηση της ταχυτητας ακομα και σε διαρκεια βλαβης....πλεον το θεμα λυθηκε και εφταιγε το επερχομενο του ΟΤΕ ευχαριστω και χρονια πολλα σε ολους
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240245 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240246 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240247 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240248 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240249 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240250


Καλημέρα φίλε, επειδή έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ίδιο attenuation με εσένα (πριν να σου φτιάξουν την γραμμή), θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς αλλάξανε στο επερχόμενο? το ζεύγος σου στο κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ έξω από το σπίτι σου?. Και κάτι αλλο, πόσο μέτρα μακριά είναι η καμπίνα στο περίπου από το σπίτι σου?

----------


## Kiriakostjet

> Όσοι το έχετε αυτό το Router με καμπίνες Wind βρείτε τρόπο να πάρετε το H268q ή το Fritz!box. Όχι μόνο θα πάρετε πίσω τον χαμένο συγχρονισμό αλλά και η γραμμή θα γίνει πιο σταθερή διότι δημιουργεί και Crc το H300 πράγμα που το 7530 που πέρασα εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα δεν μου το κάνει είναι στο 0.


2 φορές το ζήτησα και αρνούνται..κάθε φορά μου στέλνουν τεχνικό και ενώ ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός μου έχει πει οτι δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατό το router με καμπίνα wind αυτοί εκεί να δηλώνουν βλάβη. Ο τεχνικός λέει οτι δεν έχω πρόβλημα εγώ και η wind λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καμπίνα. Τώρα περιμένουμε για 2η φορά την απάντηση της wind (που φυσικά δε θα βρεί πρόβλημα). Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 203000 και μετά από κάποιες ώρες αρχίζει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα από 190000 μέχρι 205000. Όση ώρα γίνονται τα σκαμπανεβάσματα γράφει crc errors δίχως αύριο. Με επανεκκίνηση ξανασταθεροποιείται. Μέχρι και το μηχάνημα του τεχνικού που το κουμπώνει έξω με κροκοδειλάκια περισσότερο συγχρονίζει. Δοκιμάσαμε και ένα h300s του τεχνικού και φυσικά γινόταν το ίδιο πράγμα. Εν το μεταξύ max rate μου βγάζει 180000 και κλειδώνει 204000..

----------


## nikosaek2121

> 2 φορές το ζήτησα και αρνούνται..κάθε φορά μου στέλνουν τεχνικό και ενώ ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός μου έχει πει οτι δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατό το router με καμπίνα wind αυτοί εκεί να δηλώνουν βλάβη. Ο τεχνικός λέει οτι δεν έχω πρόβλημα εγώ και η wind λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καμπίνα. Τώρα περιμένουμε για 2η φορά την απάντηση της wind (που φυσικά δε θα βρεί πρόβλημα). Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 203000 και μετά από κάποιες ώρες αρχίζει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα από 190000 μέχρι 205000. Όση ώρα γίνονται τα σκαμπανεβάσματα γράφει crc errors δίχως αύριο. Με επανεκκίνηση ξανασταθεροποιείται. Μέχρι και το μηχάνημα του τεχνικού που το κουμπώνει έξω με κροκοδειλάκια περισσότερο συγχρονίζει. Δοκιμάσαμε και ένα h300s του τεχνικού και φυσικά γινόταν το ίδιο πράγμα. Εν το μεταξύ max rate μου βγάζει 180000 και κλειδώνει 204000..


Και σε εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο, έφτασα σε σημείο να λέω το αγοράζω.. Μέχρι και Αγγελία έβαλα χάχα. Βέλτιστη λύση και χωρίς να παρακαλάς κανέναν το 7530 αν το βρεις μεταχειρισμένο όπως εγώ, Ξέρω καινούργιο είναι τσιμπημένη η τιμή, αλλά όχι απλά θα πιάσει τα Max τις γραμμής, θα ανέβεις κατά πολύ και σε σταθερότητα και σε Features και στα πάντα.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Μόλις με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπαν οτι δεν βρίσκουν πουθενά πρόβλημα ούτε αυτοί ούτε η wind αλλά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα τα έβλεπε ο άνθρωπος οτι υπάρχουν. Του λεω ξέρω 2 περιπτώσεις με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μου λύθηκε όταν άλλαξαν το h300s με το 268q. Μου είπε με λίγα λόγια οτι δεν στέλνουν πλέον το h300s και όσοι έχουν το h300s θα τους το αντικαταστήσουν με το 268q. Κι εδώ έρχεται το ΑΛΛΆ...δεν έχουν ούτε ένα διαθέσιμο και θα με πάρουν απο βδομάδα μπας και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για να μου στείλουν..Εντάξει κάναμε ένα βήμα..

----------


## Godian

> Οταν μετα απο 1.5 μηνα με το H300S να φτανει στον μπατο με απιστευτες αυξομειωσεις και αποσυνδεσεις (λογο παρουσιας εξωτερικης βλαβης με αλλαγη 2 φορες πορτα αλλαγη καλοδιωσεων OTE k WIND αλλαγη οριου και επερχομενου) (KAI ΕΠΙΒΑΙΒΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ H300S ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ TO ZTE)  συνδεδεμενος σε καμπινα WIND μου εστειλαν το καινουριο ρουτερ το ZTEH268Q V7.0 ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ (Η300S 212700) (H268Q 220088) ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ....και ναι βλεπεις διαφορες απο ρουτερ σε ρουτερ με αποδειξεις, το ZTE h268q ηταν πιο σταθερο στην διατηρηση της ταχυτητας ακομα και σε διαρκεια βλαβης....πλεον το θεμα λυθηκε και εφταιγε το επερχομενο του ΟΤΕ ευχαριστω και χρονια πολλα σε ολους
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240245 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240246 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240247 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240248 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240249 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 240250


Και εμένα αυτό το ρουτερ με έστειλαν σε λάθη που μάζευε η γραμμή. Τώρα είναι μπόμπα

----------


## petya44

v. 1.2.00.09 ακόμα.

----------


## makis269

καλύτερα γιατί μάλλον είναι προβληματικό το νέο,
εμένα μου έστειλαν ξανά το h300 με το v. 1.2.00.09 γιατί το παλιό μόντεμ μετά την αναβάθμιση σε v1.2.01.04 είχε αρκετά θέματα .
μάλλον όσοι πήραν πήραν και θα πάνε σε νέο update και όχι στο v1.2.01.04 .

----------


## αδικος

> Hello, what is the latest software version you are currently using?


Hi and welcome.

v1.2.00.09 was the latest release, but some users have reported they were updated to v1.2.01.04.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

> Μόλις με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπαν οτι δεν βρίσκουν πουθενά πρόβλημα ούτε αυτοί ούτε η wind αλλά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα τα έβλεπε ο άνθρωπος οτι υπάρχουν. Του λεω ξέρω 2 περιπτώσεις με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μου λύθηκε όταν άλλαξαν το h300s με το 268q. Μου είπε με λίγα λόγια οτι δεν στέλνουν πλέον το h300s και όσοι έχουν το h300s θα τους το αντικαταστήσουν με το 268q. Κι εδώ έρχεται το ΑΛΛΆ...δεν έχουν ούτε ένα διαθέσιμο και θα με πάρουν απο βδομάδα μπας και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για να μου στείλουν..Εντάξει κάναμε ένα βήμα..


Μόλις με πήραν από Vf και μου είπαν οτι θα μου στείλουν το 268q. Άντε να δούμε..

----------


## firedrake

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μετά απο απομόνωση της κεντρικής πρίζας του σπιτιού η γραμμή τερματίζει. 
Χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις, χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα..
Πώς βλέπετε την ποιότητα της γραμμής;

----------


## sweet dreams

Xάλια.................

----------


## firedrake

Περιεκτικότατη απάντηση..  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν υπάρχουν ασύρματες συσκευές που συνδέονται στο ρούτερ?? ούτε κινητό δεν έχεις??

----------


## gnusselt

Δεν ενεργοποιω wifi με τιποτα !!!

----------


## George98

Νομίζω κατάφερα να μου γίνει αντικατάσταση στο ZTE 268Q μετά απο 4 φορές που ήρθε τεχνικός και 2 h300s καθώς μου κάνει τα ίδια. Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι μέχρι να το δω γιατί μπορεί να φέρουν πάλι το h300s για 3η φορά  :ROFL:

----------


## gnusselt

Επςιδη προφανως δεν θελω να ειμαι χωρις firewall, υπαρχει καποια δοκιμασμένα αξιόπιστη συσκευή για vdsl 50αρα να αντικαταστήσω το H300s?

----------


## griniaris

Γινεται κανονικα το port forward ΚΑΙ με το firewall ενεργο . 

Κατι εχεις κανει λαθος .

----------


## gnusselt

Εχω ανεβασει σχεδον ολες τις οθονες νωριτερα.

----------


## griniaris

> Εχω ανεβασει σχεδον ολες τις οθονες νωριτερα.



Εχεις δωσει στατικη ΙΡ στον υπολογιστη σου ?   

Πως ελεγχεις οτι δεν ανοιξε η πορτα ?

----------


## gnusselt

Εχω δωσει static την 192.168.2.150 και στα windows και στο modem

----------


## kostasthor99

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Εγώ που έχω απλά ένα ZTE H267A και θα παραλάβω ένα H300-s ποιο μου προτείνετε να βάλω κύριο από τα 2; Το ένα το θέλω κύριο πάνω στην vdsl 100αρα και το άλλο με lan mode (δηλ. έναν dhcp) και θέλω να εκπέμπουν και τα 2 ώστε να έχω ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο για μεγάλη κάλυψη. Αν και εφόσον επιλέξω το H300-s για δευτερεύον να του κάνω update ή θα χρειαστώ superuser για να καλύψω τις ανάγκες μου;

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Εγώ θα παίζω αναγκαστικά από το δευτερεύον λόγο καλωδίωσης, άρα θέλουμε σταθερότητα στην γραμμή στο κύριο και σταθερότητα στο wifi στο δευτερεύον.

----------


## sweet dreams

> ώστε να έχω ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο για μεγάλη κάλυψη.


Eνιαίο δίκτυο δεν θα έχεις έτσι όπως το φαντάζεσαι, μόνο με κάποιο σύστημα MESH.
π.χ.
https://www.tp-link.com/gr/home-networking/deco/

----------


## kostasthor99

Μα είναι ήδη τουλάχιστον για το 2.4ghz κανάλι, έχω ήδη δηλ το ZTE H267A (main) και ένα ZTE H267N (secondary) που θα αποσύρω. Το κινητό μου πχ δεν κάνει DC από 2.4ghz παρά δείχνει πάντα 4 με 5 γραμμές σε όλο το σπίτι με ένα ελάχιστο κόλλημα κατά την μετάβαση. Διάβασα και αυτό που βρήκα LAN to LAN.

----------


## sweet dreams

Στα γρήγορα,
δύο διαφορετικά modem-router δεν φτιάχνουν ένα ενιαίο ασύρματο δίκτυο, 
η συσκευή που θα συνδεθεί στο ένα θα πρέπει να χάσει το σήμα και να αποσυνδεθεί για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί στo άλλο.
Αντίθετα στο σύστημα MESH υπάρχει αδιάλειπτη κάλυψη από το ένα στο άλλο, φαντάζομαι ότι διάβασες τι γράφει στο site.

Kατά τα άλλα, μπορείς να κάνεις το ένα από αυτά AP.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post7014880

----------


## kostasthor99

Ήδη λειτουργεί καλά το σύστημα όπως το έχω... Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από την στιγμή που θέλω 2 AP γιατί να έχω το 1.

Εχω παρατηρήσει το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο να είναι 5 γραμμές δίπλα στο ένα Router και άλλες 5 κατευθείαν μόλις πάω στο άλλο και η απόσταση είναι αρκετή... Το disconnect που αναφέρεσαι είναι μετά βίας αντιληπτό πχ στο Discord. Παρακολούθησα ακόμα και την ταχύτητα του wifi, στις ρυθμίσεις, τα mbps απλά αυξομειωθηκαν μέχρι να γίνει η αλλαγή αλλά χωρίς να φανεί το ότι έφυγε το εικονίδιο του wifi ή ξανάρθε. Το κινητό το βλέπει σαν ένα ssid αλλά στο wifi analyzer πχ φαίνονται 2 ssid με ίδιο όνομα και αλλάζει απλά η Mac... 

Τον dhcp τον χειρίζεται το main router και η IP των συσκευών δεν αλλάζει από οποίο ssid και να μπω (ακόμα και το 5ghz του h276a). Επίσης έχω μειώσει και την εκπομπή ισχύος, έχω βάλει reserved IP για το main router, το secondary και κάποιες δικές μ συσκευές που λειτουργώ ftp server.

Επίσης έχω ελέγξει μέσω του wifi analyzer το setup τα ssid εκπέμπονται κανονικά στο ίδιο κανάλι με τα ίδια security settings etc...

Δεν θελω να αλλάξω το setup αναβάθμιση θέλω! Οπότε τελικά ποιο λέτε θα ήταν καλύτερο για κύριο και ποιο για δευτερεύον? Λαβοντας δεδομένα ότι θα παίζω στο δεύτερον (και η γραμμή θα είναι στο πρωτεύον).

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ήδη λειτουργεί καλά το σύστημα όπως το έχω... Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από την στιγμή που θέλω 2 AP γιατί να έχω το 1.


Ποιος είπε να έχεις το ένα??
μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες σωστά αυτά που σου έγραψα και αυτά που αναφέρονται στο site της TP-LINK.

Kατά τα άλλα, ένα γνωμικό λέει,



> αν εσένα σου αρέσει, εμάς μας περισσεύει.


οπότε βάζεις πρώτο το  ZTE H267A(έχουν αναφερθεί πολλά παράπονα για το άλλο) και κάνεις το H 300s AP.

----------


## kostasthor99

Κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τι μου έστειλες απλά είναι ήδη αρκετά αδιάλειπτη η σύνδεση μου για τις ανάγκες + για το πορτοφόλι μου. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για όλες τις συμβουλές! Λες επίσης να κάνω και αναβάθμιση το H300-s όταν το παραλάβω, ή θα χρειαστεί κάποτε να χρησιμοποιήσω Superuser;

----------


## kostasthor99

> Δυστυχώς σε 'μένα δεν έχει αυτόματα το IP v6.


factory reset από την σελίδα του ρουτερ και θα φτιάξει!

----------


## petya44

Την πήρα επιτέλους κι εγώ την τελευταία ενημέρωση. 
Παίρνω κανονικά IPV6 μετά από ένα χρόνο, χωρίς reset.
Superuser μπαίνω χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά είχα αλλάξει το συνθηματικό.

----------


## haralabosg

Χθες βραδυ και σε εμενα περασε η  v1.2.01.06 . Γνωριζουμε τι εχουν αλλαξει...?

----------


## Andreaslar

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το ipv6

----------


## yyy

> Την πήρα επιτέλους κι εγώ την τελευταία ενημέρωση. 
> Παίρνω κανονικά IPV6 μετά από ένα χρόνο, χωρίς reset.
> Superuser μπαίνω χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά είχα αλλάξει το συνθηματικό.


Και σε μένα το ίδιο, μπαίνει κανονικά, αλλά από την καρτέλα wifi και μετά, είναι όλα κενά! Δεν μπορώ να δω ή να αλλάξω κάτι. Ενώ με admin, όλα καλά. Σε σένα; Συμβαίνει το ίδιο;

----------


## petya44

Δοκίμασε άλλο browser. 
Μπαίνω με Opera σε MacBook Pro και Edge στο iPad. 
Άλλους συνδυασμούς δε δοκίμασα. 
Επίσης, είδα ότι μπορείς πια να ενώσεις ή να χωρίσεις τις δύο μπάντες (2,4 και 5) με ένα διακόπτη (split networks).

----------


## yyy

> Δοκίμασε άλλο browser. 
> Μπαίνω με Opera σε MacBook Pro και Edge στο iPad. 
> Άλλους συνδυασμούς δε δοκίμασα. 
> Επίσης, είδα ότι μπορείς πια να ενώσεις ή να χωρίσεις τις δύο μπάντες (2,4 και 5) με ένα διακόπτη (split networks).


Θα το δοκιμάσω από το σπίτι, ευχαριστώ. Δοκίμασα μόνο με firefox σε linux mint. Θα ενημερώσω ;-)

----------


## Papazov

Πήρα κι εγώ τη αναβάθμιση σε v1.2.01.06.
Τώρα όμως βλέπω 
1. Έχω ipv6
2. Σκορ 10/10 σε ipv6
3. Δεν μπορώ να μπω πλέον με super user..

Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τα διοτθώσω το superuser;

----------


## x_undefined

> Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τα διοτθώσω το superuser;


Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πλέον. Θα μπορούσες να μπεις μόνο αν είχες αλλάξει παλιότερα τον κωδικό του.

----------


## Papazov

> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πλέον. Θα μπορούσες να μπεις μόνο αν είχες αλλάξει παλιότερα τον κωδικό του.


τον είχα αλλάξει τον κωδικό... αλλά δεν μπαίνει ούτε με τον άλλο...

----------


## x69pr

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σε μερικους το superuser παιζει και σε αλλους οχι... Μιλαω για οσους δεν τον εχουν αλλαξει. Προσωπικα, δεν τον εχω αλλαξει και μπαινει και τωρα κανονικοτατα και εχω προσβαση σε ολες τις επιλογες.

----------


## aaaooll

Πως μπορούμε να κλείσουμε το IPv6? δεν εχει save και δεν κραταει τον διακόπτη κλειστο. Super user δεν μπορώ να μπω πλέον

----------


## JohnTheReaper89

Εμένα πλέον δεν με αφήνει να αλλάξω channels στο wifi... Δεν έχει καν την επιλογή και στις 2 μπάντες...

----------


## tarandino

Κατάφερα και εγώ επιτέλους να κάνω σε ένα vigor 2862 το voip του επαγγελματικού onenet της Vodafone να δουλέψει. Ελπίζω να μην αλλάξουν κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας ποτέ!

Edit...
@@. Δούλεψε για κανενα δυωρο και μετά δε ξαναέκανε Register. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται

----------


## yyy

> Και σε μένα το ίδιο, μπαίνει κανονικά, αλλά από την καρτέλα wifi και μετά, είναι όλα κενά! Δεν μπορώ να δω ή να αλλάξω κάτι. Ενώ με admin, όλα καλά. Σε σένα; Συμβαίνει το ίδιο;


Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο petya44. Δοκίμασα πάλι με firefox όπως πριν, αλλά σε ιδιωτικό παράθυρο, και μπαίνω κανονικά, με superuser και τον κωδικό που είχα αλλάξει πριν την αναβάθμιση του firmware.

----------


## yyy

> Αυτά φυσικά δουλεύουν μόνο αν έχεις το router ως DNS server στον υπολογιστή (ή να το παίρνει αυτόματα) και όχι κάποιον άλλο π.χ. Cloudflare.


Γι' αυτό δε δουλεύει σε μένα λοιπόν :-) Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antonis_

> Αυτά φυσικά δουλεύουν μόνο αν έχεις το router ως DNS server στον υπολογιστή (ή να το παίρνει αυτόματα) και όχι κάποιον άλλο π.χ. Cloudflare.


Μα εννοείται αυτό. 
Για τις δικές του ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ μιλάμε, 
και στο DNS έχει τα απομεινάρια από άλλα Vodafone router με τα οποία μοιράζεται το κοινό λειτουργικό.
Αυτό είναι το νόημα.

----------


## αδικος

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί αλλά ένα Easter egg :
> στο H300s κάνεις login στο web interface εκτός από το γνωστό URL http://192.168.2.1/
> και μέσα από τα
> http://vodafone.station/
> http://easy.box/
> 
> Η εξήγηση είναι ότι για το firmware πρέπει να κοιτάτε προς Γερμανία μεριά.
> Τα διάφορα Station, PowerStation, H300s, EasyBox κλπ που δίνει το VF Group στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό έχουν κοινό λειτουργικό
> το οποίο στην proprietary γκάμα των ρούτερ της VF πρέπει να είναι in-house προέλευσης της γερμανικής θυγατρικής *Vodafone Group Services GmbH*.



Αν θέλετε root access με πλήρως λειτουργικό το superuser account κάνετε login στο *https*://192.168.2.1/

----------

